# Consolidated LulzSecurity News Thread -=Updated 6/15/2011=-



## SpykeZ

Closed. See this post.

*Okayed by Chunky_Chimp* | Reminder from the same person: *NEVER POST PERSONAL INFORMATION.* This includes Pastebin links to databases LulzSec is releasing.

*It's become obvious that Lulzsec is not done in their spotlight. I would like to request any and all new articles relating to the Lulz new episodes be posted here so we don't have numerous threads going on all over the forum about their most recent adventures.*

*I would also like to remind you before you post that no flaming will be tolerated and will be reported. Please keep personal attacks and flamebaits at bay.
*

*-=Official LulzSec Sites=-
*

Official Page
LulzSec Twitter

*-=News Articles=-
*

June 6, 2011
FBI HAcked
Nintendo Hacked by Lulzsec

June 7, 2011
LulzSec Leaks Sony Devent Source Code

June 8, 2011
Lulz taunt security firm

June 9, 2011
Hackers warn NHS over security

June 10, 2011
When Lulzsec attacks, a survivor story

Who's to blame? A related article to the above link...all should read this

June 15 2011
Article explaining all the attacks on the gamers as of late

US Senate Attacked


----------



## kyle7412

I wish they did this to microsoft with the xbox, with sony it makes me upset


----------



## codejunki

Lol, this thread is pure win.


----------



## tsm106

Sub'd.


----------



## xlink

OP, fix misspellings as to reduce likelihood of flames.


----------



## JE Nightmare

I personally think something like this isn't news worthy.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13806570*
> I personally think something like this isn't news worthy.


I think this is less about "news worthy" and more about not have a new Lulz article posted in the news section everyday. It will clean up the News section a bit.

The only other more organized way than this is to have the mods delete anything about lulz straight away.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser;13806608*
> I think this is less about "news worthy" and more about not have a new Lulz article posted in the news section everyday. The only other more organized way than this is to have the mods delete anything about lulz straight away.


This was my intention.


----------



## mobius9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13806570*
> I personally think something like this isn't news worthy.


The companies it's affecting are industry related to some note...

with that said... subbed.


----------



## __Pat__

How will we know when something new has been posted here? Maybe put latest news in the title when it comes out


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser;13806608*
> I think this is less about "news worthy" and more about not have a new Lulz article posted in the news section everyday. It will clean up the News section a bit.
> 
> The only other more organized way than this is to have the mods delete anything about lulz straight away.


I know what he was intending to do, i just would've put it in another area and away from the news. Even with it in the intent of not flooding the news forums, the replies and updates will keep this thread there.

This is also me not giving a rats... about lulz. But hey, if a mod sees fit that it says here then more power to ya' OP.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13806632*
> How will we know when something new has been posted here? Maybe put latest news in the title when it comes out


I'll add an updated part to the thread title don't worry









http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/

Look at top of the section at my gamepad thread. I'll be doing that

I'm open to suggestion guys. I'm not trying to take anything over, just thought it'd be nice to have all the info centralized, if you and the mods etc don't agree then it'll be deleted


----------



## darthjoe229

Toasting in epic bread and subbing. I have a feeling they're just getting warmed up. Anon has some serious competition.

Anybody else think a war between them could change the face of the internet?


----------



## Atomfix

I sailed on the LulzBoat, Great fun indeed!


----------



## Hawk777th

Lulz!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;13806660*
> Toasting in epic bread and subbing. I have a feeling they're just getting warmed up. Anon has some serious competition.
> 
> Anybody else think a war between them could change the face of the internet?


I'm a bit pro/con with what they're doing.

I mean Sony has been a bully for about a year now especially what they did torward GeoHot. Granted the kid acted like a brat but them trying to dodge a court decision, pulling linux support, and trying to force google to hand over IP's.

Some of the stuff I see Lulzsec doing just seems to be defacing just to do it.

I've seen Anom do a lot of attacks as well but they always seem to be for the greater good of the webs.

The good thing about what Lulz is doing however it's going to push corporations/companies into a direction where they may take security more serious than what they previously were. A lot of corps obviously don't take it serious and look how it damaged the user base of Sony. What if it happened to ebay, paypal, steam, amazon, newegg. All sites that have a very large traffic and have thousands of dollars coming in and out in merchandise.


----------



## JE Nightmare

2 things. 1 why would there be a war between them? 2 you can't have a war with no one. anon isn't a group of people... anon is more of an idea, or belief then anything.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13806709*
> anon is more of an idea, or belief then anything.


Poetry to my ears. I'm going to call you the new V for Vendetta


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;13806660*
> Anon has some serious competition.


How do Anon's semi-frequent DDoS attacks compare to any of the attacks done by LulzSec? The thing with Anon is that it is made up of a tiny number of people who know what they are doing and a mass of script kiddies who know what button to click in LOIC and want to call themselves hackers. LulzSec doesn't have the latter.


----------



## Anthony360

June 9th: Tennessee government?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony360;13806764*
> June 9th: Tennessee government?


Either that or they go after the bank recently who are claiming they aren't responsible for people who had their bank account compromised. Granted it WAS the peoples fault and not the banks but....hey... lol

What I'm super curious about is how far they're going to take this. I mean they attacked an FBI affiliate. Maybe it'll be Lulz who reveals the Area 51 documents!!! DUN DUN Duuuuuuuunnnnn


----------



## coelacanth

Sophisticlassy.


----------



## Anthony360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13806791*
> Either that or they go after the bank recently who are claiming they aren't responsible for people who had their bank account compromised. Granted it WAS the peoples fault and not the banks but....hey... lol
> 
> What I'm super curious about is how far they're going to take this. I mean they attacked an FBI affiliate. Maybe it'll be Lulz who reveals the Area 51 documents!!! DUN DUN Duuuuuuuunnnnn


that would be Epic!

i can see this becoming ghost in the shell


----------



## SpykeZ

Lulzsec has been figured out.


----------



## Scorpion87

<3 for the lulz









the next thing you know is they take over the internetz XD


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Title edited. Official status is not necessary for this, much less "unofficial" status.


----------



## Celeras

Don't know how anybody with a brain could support these people.

http://lulzsecurity.com/releases/Sony_Pictures_International_DELBOCA_USERS.txt

Leaking the email and password of every single person who entered a Seinfeld sweepstakes on the 'Sony pictures' site to win a free trip? Is that what 'lulz' is now? Disgusting. Whatever vendetta they have against Sony, that has nothing to do with it and is just irresponsible.


----------



## SpykeZ

Thank you good sir!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras;13807012*
> Don't know how anybody with a brain could support these people.
> 
> http://lulzsecurity.com/releases/Sony_Pictures_International_DELBOCA_USERS.txt
> 
> Leaking the email and password of every single person who entered a Seinfeld sweepstakes on the 'Sony pictures' site to win a free trip? Is that what 'lulz' is now? Disgusting. Whatever vendetta they have against Sony, that has nothing to do with it and is just irresponsible.


I agree 100% with you. But let me ask you something. How serious of a matter would this had been made by Sony if the information wasn't hit public. They'd just sweep it under the rug and not take it seriously.


----------



## uncholowapo

lulz will be had in the lulzboat.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13806791*
> Either that or they go after the bank recently who are claiming they aren't responsible for people who had their bank account compromised. Granted it WAS the peoples fault and not the banks but....hey... lol
> 
> What I'm super curious about is how far they're going to take this. I mean they attacked an FBI affiliate. Maybe it'll be Lulz who reveals the Area 51 documents!!! DUN DUN Duuuuuuuunnnnn


What bank is this?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13807119*
> What bank is this?


http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/bank-ach-theft/

There you are good sir


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;13806328*
> I wish they did this to microsoft with the xbox, with sony it makes me upset


LOL! Do you understand that what they did is stealing practically ?! And in same time endangers the owners of that hardware ?!


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras;13807012*
> Don't know how anybody with a brain could support these people.
> 
> http://lulzsecurity.com/releases/Sony_Pictures_International_DELBOCA_USERS.txt


Spammers are going to have a wet dream over this. Thousands of legit email addresses to send Nigerian scams to.


----------



## 2danimm

hey just an idea, update the title with the date that the thread is updated
for example: "Consolidated LulzSecurity News Thread [Jun 9]"


----------



## Am3oo

yey, I have a part in the op


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.nhsbt.nhs.uk/bonemarrow/

According to twitter it seems they got into this site but are wanting to help them










Quote:



LulzSec The Lulz Boat 
Because if we ****ed over those that give health, people would literally die laughing at our antics. Poor lungs = poor lulz, people.
6 hours ago

LulzSec The Lulz Boat 
In celebration of little girls getting bigger bones, we're now emailing NHS and informing them of those admin passwords we took months ago.
6 hours ago


----------



## Vagrant Storm

They are loosing rep for being crackers...thye are trying to get a possitive spin again. If they don't shape up they are going to get every script kiddie on the silk road after them which idividually are probalbly something to laugh at, but if there were a couple thousand or more...


----------



## somebodysb2

Set sail for fail. The Lulz boat is here.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nub;13806073*
> Eh. Torture of suspected terrorists ....


Everyone is a suspected terrorist.

*edit to avoid thread closing*


----------



## Squeeky

Lulz Security, which claims to have been behind a recent hack on Sony, sent an email to NHS administrators revealing it had found a way to breach the service's network.

But the Department of Health was quick to deny that any patient information was at risk.

The hackers said they did not intend to steal any data.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13712377

I think this suggests that these people are in the uk ? Why would they attack all those other people and then decide they dont want to take the nhs info ?


----------



## elson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeky;13811071*
> 
> I think this suggests that these people are in the uk ? Why would they attack all those other people and then decide they dont want to take the nhs info ?


its for the lulz


----------



## ENTERPRISE

That does not suggest they are in the UK in the slightest ( If they were I would be proud though lol ). NHS is well known. It would be a juicy target for any hacker.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *source*
> The logo of Lulz Security suggests the group does not take what it does too seriously


you can say that again, lol.

This seems like more of a goodwill hack rather than making companies look foolish.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Keep in mind, this is Anon. There may be one person in the UK - or one person that likes the UK for that matter - but the rest could be anywhere.


----------



## Danker16

it could be the security developers funding this hackers for companies to invest or push in some up to date security?


----------



## morphus1

Why dont they hack the fricken banks and get rid of everyones debt?


----------



## Skrillex

This is getting too far out of hand.

Anonymous were fine taking down sites for a day or two but if Lulzsec manage to leak patient data there is gonna be a huge excrement storm.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Ethical hacking for once? I respect these guys in a way but I wish they would approach all of their hacks like this one and just notify the company of their holes. Stealing customer data hurts the companies, yes, but hurts these customers who have no knowledge of such things even more.


----------



## johonm333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danker16*


it could be the security developers funding this hackers for companies to invest or push in some up to date security?


I'll admit I know nothing about hacking but by all accounts most data security is bad because of the whitehats themselves as far as I understand (which isn't that far).

Yea keeping joe-shmoe and skript-kiddies out of sensitive data is well and nice, but it seems real hackers* are just laughing about the simplicity/speed of their attacks.

*Again, I know nothing about hacking.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...ws-thread.html

only 5 threads down...


----------



## Benladesh

Hopefully they approach all future hacks in this way. I honestly think Sony is the only company they really want to harm.


----------



## Dirkonis

Some of them seem to be of foreign descent considering some of their replies etc are in somewhat broken English. Foreign meaning not of U.S citizenship, not trying to be disrespectful.


----------



## Telimektar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benladesh*


Hopefully they approach all future hacks in this way. I honestly think Sony is the only company they really want to harm.


Oh and the million people they stole the information and put it on the pirate bay, but that's all for the greater good right


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telimektar*


Oh and the million people they stole the information and put it on the pirate bay, but that's all for the greater good right










Thus why I said FUTURE hacks should be done the way this one was done. Keeps consumers from being victimized.

Harming Sonys consumers hurts Sony. I don't see anything wrong with what I said to justify your reply.


----------



## Toonshorty

They didn't steal data because the NHS haven't done anything wrong.

They stole Sony's data because, well, they deserve it.

I mean, for the people who've had their data stolen (Including me) it's not ideal but still.

That's the way it appears to be anyway.


----------



## Telimektar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benladesh*


Thus why I said FUTURE hacks should be done the way this one was done. Keeps consumers from being victimized.

Harming Sonys consumers hurts Sony. I don't see anything wrong with what I said to justify your reply.


Because they have already proven they are just in for the fame and don't care for the "people" at all like they claim, they should be brought to justice and that's it.


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telimektar*


Because they have already proven they are just in for the fame and don't care for the "people" at all like they claim, they should be brought to justice and that's it.


Again this has nothing to do with what I said...why arn't you just posting this as your own opinion and not replies to what I'm saying? It's completely unrelated to what I'm saying 0.o

My initial point was that I hope they continue doing what they did with this hack.


----------



## Telimektar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benladesh*


Again this has nothing to do with what I said...why arn't you just posting this as your own opinion and not replies to what I'm saying. It's completely unrelated to what I'm saying 0.o


Not targeting you or anything, but you said they only want to to target Sony while they clearly targeted customers too.


----------



## FXTOi7

As long as the black and grey hats are ten times smarter than the white hats, these wars will rage on....

its like the Patriots going against a High School football team ....


----------



## _GTech

Lulz sec is on a rampage it seems, they are all the buzz on the net...


----------



## JunkoXan

why don't Lulzsec rename themselves to TLMS (The Laughing Man Security) make it easier with all the hacking Lulzsec has been doing and such.

yea yea i watch G.I.T.S to much but can ya blame me for seeing patterns here >_>'


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Why dont they hack the fricken banks and get rid of everyones debt?


Debt is the economy!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Its not about the grey or black hats being smarter really. I think it just a game of numbers and white hats arent winning.


----------



## RagingCain

Another trail of cookie crumbs the authorities have. Only a matter of time. They are going to be made an example of.


----------



## kyle-reece

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


Its not about the grey or black hats being smarter really. I think it just a game of numbers and white hats arent winning.


The white hats have no need to win.
they only need to make sure the black hats lose, grey hats are fine, a nuisance but not a defeat, a place to learn not a failure.

it would seem the people of lulzsec are divided as to whether they are blackhat or grey hats though.


----------



## revamper

lulz


----------



## Dranx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


Keep in mind, this is Anon. There may be one person in the UK - or one person that likes the UK for that matter - but the rest could be anywhere.


Anonymous =/= Lulzsec..


----------



## cubanresourceful

Where do the black spy and white spy fit in?


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Why dont they hack the fricken banks and get rid of everyones debt?


Sure because hacking banks somehow will get people out of debt









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


They didn't steal data because the NHS haven't done anything wrong.

They stole Sony's data because, well, they deserve it.

I mean, for the people who've had their data stolen (Including me) it's not ideal but still.

That's the way it appears to be anyway.


They also stole and released data from Citibank. "Not ideal" is quite the understatement here, consumers will definitely be hurt by this. Sony didn't break the law, these guys are. Quit trying to justify their actions, anyone with a bit of sense can see they are in it for the attention and fame.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


This is getting too far out of hand.

Anonymous were fine taking down sites for a day or two but if Lulzsec manage to leak patient data there is gonna be a huge excrement storm.


Anonymous didn't just "take down" sites. They often broke through security measures and stole data. Anonymous appears to be far more malicious than these people. I can't claim to have all of the info, but anon was quick to display "stolen" data that they acquired, and make it readily available to the public (thinking about some of the "attacks" on law firms pursuing piracy lawsuits) for display despite the fact that it hurt innocent people that just happened to be in the chunk of data that they were able to steal, while it seems that Lulzsec doesn't care to give any of the data that they may or may not come across. For that I respect Lulzsec (a little) more. I can't say that I support either group though. Don't see how anybody could.


----------



## treeman

Some of what they do may not be completely justifiable but there were some lulz when security companies bragged about how LulzSec was getting them new customers and then those same companies were hacked... lulz


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *treeman*


Some of what they do may not be completely justifiable but there were some lulz when security companies bragged about how LulzSec was getting them new customers and then those same companies were hacked... lulz


roflmao you got an article or anything on those? Or are you referring to Blackberg?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> A notorious hacker group has warned the NHS that its computer networks are vulnerable to cyber attack.
> 
> Lulz Security, which claims to have been behind a recent hack on Sony, sent an email to NHS administrators revealing it had found a way to breach the service's network.
> 
> "While you aren't considered an enemy - your work is of course brilliant - we did stumble upon several of your admin passwords," the e-mail read.
> 
> It lists the stolen information - but blacks out the names in the tweet.
> 
> "We mean you no harm and only want to help you fix your tech issues," the mail continued.


Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13712377

Lulzsec doing good for once. I think if they had leaked NHS data, that would have really turned so many people against them. I'm glad they had the sense of mind to do the right thing here


----------



## JE Nightmare

this is a repost but the original post got moved and i can't directly link to it. ( 7 threads down in software news )


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13813752*
> this is a repost but the original post got moved and i can't directly link to it. ( 7 threads down in software news )


Na it's not...there was a request to have a thread merged but it screwed up...I had to undo that merged. This is the very thread.


----------



## mushroomboy

I would guess they are grey hats, but only so until you give them means not to be. Sony gave them means not to be, they were overly cocky about their security. Yeah PSN might come up and be more secure, though obviously their network as a whole isn't.

Personally I don't care about them, or them leaking data, as I don't keep any data online. I never do, for this reason alone.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;13814430*
> I would guess they are grey hats, but only so until you give them means not to be. Sony gave them means not to be, they were overly cocky about their security. Yeah PSN might come up and be more secure, though obviously their network as a whole isn't.
> 
> Personally I don't care about them, or them leaking data, as I don't keep any data online. I never do, for this reason alone.


so you are totally off the grid.
no job... no internet service provider... no education in the past 20 years...
no bank accounts... no insurance...

is that what you are saying?


----------



## halocog

According to their site, releases are scheduled on Fridays. So expect something soon. Because they gotta get down on Friday. Everybody gotta get down on Friday.


----------



## gill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13814509*
> so you are totally off the grid.
> no job... no internet service provider... no education in the past 20 years...
> no bank accounts... no insurance...
> 
> is that what you are saying?


^ this.

Heaps of people say 'I don't mind since I don't keep anything major online' - are you sure? Your bank stores your account info and everything to do with your money on 'secure' servers. These servers are no doubt connected to the internet. Sooooooo, sure, people might not use their credit card or bank details on the internet for purchases, but just because you never personally key that info into a website, doesn't mean it isn't stored somewhere. Any computer connected to the internet is reachable.

An example could be teachers at the school that I work for (I'm the IT Admin). They are all hopeless with computers, probably never put any of their info online; they are the type of people that physically go to the bank to check their balance. But we have their information in our payroll system, HR system etc etc. If the school got targeted, a lot of damage could be done - bank details going walk about etc etc.

Just something for people to keep in mind.

With that said, I'm kind of on the fence about LulzSec, on one hand they are raising security awareness, but on the other they leak sensitive data.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gill;13814962*
> If the school got targeted, a lot of damage could be done - bank details going walk about etc etc.


The difference is that a bank has an interest in keeping your data secure, whereas the school doesn't. If sensitive customer records were stolen from a bank's systems... well, just use your imagination. The damage done to the customers could be pretty bad, but the damage done to peoples' trust in the banking system as a whole would be enormous.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13814509*
> so you are totally off the grid.
> no job... no internet service provider... no education in the past 20 years...
> no bank accounts... no insurance...
> 
> is that what you are saying?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gill;13814962*
> ^ this.
> 
> Heaps of people say 'I don't mind since I don't keep anything major online' - are you sure? Your bank stores your account info and everything to do with your money on 'secure' servers. These servers are no doubt connected to the internet. Sooooooo, sure, people might not use their credit card or bank details on the internet for purchases, but just because you never personally key that info into a website, doesn't mean it isn't stored somewhere. Any computer connected to the internet is reachable.
> 
> An example could be teachers at the school that I work for (I'm the IT Admin). They are all hopeless with computers, probably never put any of their info online; they are the type of people that physically go to the bank to check their balance. But we have their information in our payroll system, HR system etc etc. If the school got targeted, a lot of damage could be done - bank details going walk about etc etc.
> 
> Just something for people to keep in mind.
> 
> With that said, I'm kind of on the fence about LulzSec, on one hand they are raising security awareness, but on the other they leak sensitive data.


Don't keep money in banks, education? What does that matter, it's not like my SS is something you want. I'm a fellon after all. Insurance? I'm 26, in college, and piss poor. ISP, I've stolen internet multiple times and I'm A-OK with that. I don't keep ANYTHING personal that you can't already look up.

I'm not "off the grid", but I don't do any online transactions. Mainly because I like doing everything in person, everything! I like paying in cash, I don't trust myself with checks or credit cards.

It isn't THAT hard to stay relatively "off the grid" without really being off the grid. In fact, being "off the grid" doesn't mean you have personal information stored places. It means you don't use it and you don't have a current "known" living location. I could go off the grid, actually drop off, and not care. Unfortunately I need money for things like food, clothes, women, blah blah blah.

[edit] My bank has $5.75 (min is $5 and required), so I could really care less if that gets used. I only put money in there to do online transactions and I only put in roughly what I need.

[edit2] I lied, I could go off the grid and sell drugs. That wouldn't be hard, I would just have to set things up right and save some money. That's livin off the grid, it doesn't matter if they know who you are. They always know who you are, it only matters if you have information that is current to where you are in life (not just location).


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;13815358*
> Don't keep money in banks, education? What does that matter, it's not like my SS is something you want. I'm a fellon after all. Insurance? I'm 26, in college, and piss poor. ISP, I've stolen internet multiple times and I'm A-OK with that. I don't keep ANYTHING personal that you can't already look up.
> 
> I'm not "off the grid", but I don't do any online transactions. Mainly because I like doing everything in person, everything! I like paying in cash, I don't trust myself with checks or credit cards.
> 
> It isn't THAT hard to stay relatively "off the grid" without really being off the grid. In fact, being "off the grid" doesn't mean you have personal information stored places. It means you don't use it and you don't have a current "known" living location. I could go off the grid, actually drop off, and not care. Unfortunately I need money for things like food, clothes, women, blah blah blah.
> 
> [edit] My bank has $5.75 (min is $5 and required), so I could really care less if that gets used. I only put money in there to do online transactions and I only put in roughly what I need.
> 
> [edit2] I lied, I could go off the grid and sell drugs. That wouldn't be hard, I would just have to set things up right and save some money. That's livin off the grid, it doesn't matter if they know who you are. They always know who you are, it only matters if you have information that is current to where you are in life (not just location).


Nevertheless, your identity could be purloined and used without your knowing, which could come back to haunt you later. Your identity is worth a lot more (and can be far more damaging to you), than the $5.75.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13815319*
> The difference is that a bank has an interest in keeping your data secure, whereas the school doesn't. If sensitive customer records were stolen from a bank's systems... well, just use your imagination. The damage done to the customers could be pretty bad, but the damage done to peoples' trust in the banking system as a whole would be enormous.


schools definitely do... a school... has all the information someone needs to steal your identity and put your butt in debt for thousands of dollars. get a young kid's identity at 18-21... and you have yourself almost 5 grand a pop.

get 100 student's information... do the math.

Schools... colleges and universities that is... have to keep your information as secure as anywhere else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;13815358*
> alot of meaningless text


so you are not off the grid... you have information about yourself and identity online... I assume you have a state ID of some sort. A criminal record... your SSN is out there as well. So... still enough to steal your identity and put you into a worse position than you are currently.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth;13815503*
> Nevertheless, your identity could be purloined and used without your knowing, which could come back to haunt you later. Your identity is worth a lot more (and can be far more damaging to you), than the $5.75.


Ummmm like? They would have to use it to do online stuff, it would be way too risky to use it for an ID. Way too risky. I have crap for credit, it's below 600 and that is the default credit score for everyone. They could open a bank account and possibly ruin my credit more, though that really wouldn't scare me.

I don't think you understand how bad it is to be a felon with low credit and no money, it's worthless. The average person might have a problem but you really don't want to use a felons ID, it'll start more red flags than going to heaven with a hundred virgins. Oh, those aren't red flags!

[edit]
OMG
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13815571*
> so you are not off the grid... you have information about yourself and identity online... I assume you have a state ID of some sort. A criminal record... your SSN is out there as well. So... still enough to steal your identity and put you into a worse position than you are currently.


Off the grid doesn't mean ANYTHING about having information about yourself stored places. Jesus, that's ridiculously dumb. With that train of thought a person who was on the grid can't go off, ever. But wait, you can!

Seriously, learn some terms. As well as learn how crappy it is to steal a person's id that has a record, especially a fellon. Why? Because every time that ID is ran my picture will come up, unless you don't use it in public. Oh, yeah that's right. If you use it for credit good luck, I can't get a loan without somebody signing that has good credit. That means you'll be in a bank with surveillance. You don't use fake IDs to do that, it's a huge no-no in that category. You could make an online "identity", that is still going to be messy. You want a clean ID, something that doesn't throw red flags (no picture or prints).

[edit] I know most people don't know all this, but doing some of the things I've done (yeah yeah, no good) I've learned some things. It's really troublesome to use a "flagged" ID. You can't sell an identity that has a fellony, or any major record. Even if it's expunged, the black market won't take it. It's so dumb, I can't even describe how bad. You can't be pulled over or have that ID ran, ever. So it leaves you with little to do, you could enlist me in fake school stuff. I guess give me more debt, though I'll say that isn't hard to clear up.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;13815599*
> Ummmm like? They would have to use it to do online stuff, it would be way too risky to use it for an ID. Way too risky. I have crap for credit, it's below 600 and that is the default credit score for everyone. They could open a bank account and possibly ruin my credit more, though that really wouldn't scare me.
> 
> I don't think you understand how bad it is to be a felon with low credit and no money, it's worthless. The average person might have a problem but you really don't want to use a felons ID, it'll start more red flags than going to heaven with a hundred virgins. Oh, those aren't red flags!


ok we get it... you're identity is worthless... you think... and you don't care if it gets worse.
at least you know where you sit


----------



## ByteFail

I would just like to say I have a opinion, my opinion is ______.

_____________
_____________
_____________
_____________

Insert final words either supporting or disagreeing with others ___________.

There, just summed up OCN.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteFail;13815714*
> I would just like to say I have a opinion, my opinion is ______.
> 
> _____________
> _____________
> _____________
> _____________
> 
> Insert final words either supporting or disagreeing with others ___________.
> 
> There, just summed up OCN.


I don't understand the point of your post. Really we aren't allowed to have opinions on anything? or are you just not into reading them? if it is the latter... you should stay off any message boards anywhere.

If its the prior... get bent.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13815611*
> ok we get it... you're identity is worthless... you think... and you don't care if it gets worse.
> at least you know where you sit


lol I do, that's why I'm going to school. You have no idea what it's like to try and get a job of any kind. Even worse is that I have 2 o-dubs, so I can't drive either. It really really sucks, though I kinda did steal and break into crap so meh. I did what I did and paid for it, lesson learned.

You also don't want IDs that are disabled or have any "unique" identifiers. That's what I mean by flags, they make the identity worthless. Unless you know how to live without running into any law enforcement. If you are doing that then you probably aren't going to ruin their identity. That is what a lot of identity theft goes for, it's sold to illegals or people who want to live "off the grid" so that they can't be found by anyone.


----------



## ByteFail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13815731*
> I don't understand the point of your post. Really we aren't allowed to have opinions on anything? or are you just not into reading them? if it is the latter... you should stay off any message boards anywhere.
> 
> If its the prior... get bent.


My intent is open to your perception, take a look at what you assumed I was doing first.

1) You jumped to the conclusion that I was saying no one is allowed to have opinions.

2) You ask me if I am not reading into them..ironic since you're looking to far into my opinions.

3) You tell me if it is a latter that I should stay off all boards.

I was showing you, you look to far into things... I figured if I did that by direct statements you would go into defense mode, turns out you do that either way.

Stop seeking drama is all I am saying... Mushroom was just expressing his opinion.

Making a big thing out of something so miniscule.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteFail;13815794*
> My intent is open to your perception, take a look at what you assumed I was doing first.
> 
> 1) You jumped to the conclusion that I was saying no one is allowed to have opinions.
> 
> 2) You ask me if I am not reading into them..ironic since you're looking to far into my opinions.
> 
> 3) You tell me if it is a latter that I should stay off all boards.
> 
> I was showing you, you look to far into things... I figured if I did that by direct statements you would go into defense mode, turns out you do that either way.
> 
> Stop seeking drama is all I am saying... Mushroom was just expressing his opinion.
> 
> Making a big thing out of something so miniscule.


No one is seeking drama... expressing an opinion is what these things are about... there is just a matter of being able to disagree with said opinion is also what these forums are for.

and if you think identity theft is not a big deal, you must be in the same boat as Mushroom... or just don't know any better yet.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByteFail;13815794*
> My intent is open to your perception, take a look at what you assumed I was doing first.
> 
> 1) You jumped to the conclusion that I was saying no one is allowed to have opinions.
> 
> 2) You ask me if I am not reading into them..ironic since you're looking to far into my opinions.
> 
> 3) You tell me if it is a latter that I should stay off all boards.
> 
> I was showing you, you look to far into things... I figured if I did that by direct statements you would go into defense mode, turns out you do that either way.
> 
> Stop seeking drama is all I am saying... Mushroom was just expressing his opinion.
> 
> Making a big thing out of something so miniscule.


Yes I was! I personally don't care, because my situation allows me to not care. If I had something worth protecting I would care, though still not that much. Statistically my ID being stolen is so low that I'm more likely to die crossing the street tomorrow. People need to understand that you are all relatively safe as far as this goes. Your more likely to be killed in the physical world by some act of random violence.

[edit]
http://www.hulu.com/watch/235767/tedtalks-bruce-schneier-the-security-mirage#s-p7-sr-i0

The truth, the model, and what you feel are generally different. The goal is to make the truth and what you feel equal, so that you really understand.


----------



## gill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;13815891*
> Yes I was! I personally don't care, because my situation allows me to not care. If I had something worth protecting I would care, though still not that much. Statistically my ID being stolen is so low that I'm more likely to die crossing the street tomorrow. People need to understand that you are all relatively safe as far as this goes. Your more likely to be killed in the physical world by some act of random violence.
> 
> [edit]
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/235767/tedtalks-bruce-schneier-the-security-mirage#s-p7-sr-i0
> 
> The truth, the model, and what you feel are generally different. The goal is to make the truth and what you feel equal, so that you really understand.


Just to clear things up, my initial response was not directed at you mushroomboy, it was directed at people that do have identities worth stealing (which is the majority of people), but that hide behind their false belief that since they don't actively use their sensitive information online, they are safe. I was merely saying there is more to think about in this picture, hence I highlighted some indirect ways that your (note: not yours personally) information could be online, and at risk of being stolen.

Relax guys.


----------



## go4life

I must say I like these guys


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13816189*
> I must say I like these guys


Good, you can join them in prison too.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13815571*
> schools definitely do... a school... has all the information someone needs to steal your identity and put your butt in debt for thousands of dollars. get a young kid's identity at 18-21... and you have yourself almost 5 grand a pop.
> 
> get 100 student's information... do the math.


But is that going to cause a world-wide media frenzy in the same way that a breach at a bank would? The banking industry has a vested interest in security, not for your sake, but for its own sake.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13816286*
> But is that going to cause a world-wide media frenzy in the same way that a breach at a bank would? The banking industry has a vested interest in security, not for your sake, but for its own sake.


it sure as heck can... especially since tied into the colleges and universities here in the states is also the federal student loan program... which has ties to those same institutions.

what can cause more panic that "your children's identities are in danger"?


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13816336*
> what can cause more panic that "your children's identities are in danger"?


"Your life's savings are in danger". Parents are already worried about their kids losing their identities on Facebook. The media has overused that panic button.

EDIT: Oh, and remember that not everyone is a parent, but most people have bank accounts


----------



## gill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13816286*
> But is that going to cause a world-wide media frenzy in the same way that a breach at a bank would? The banking industry has a vested interest in security, not for your sake, but for its own sake.


It's in my best interest to keep staff/student data secure too...I could personally care less if any of them get their identity stolen, however if they did, it would be my head on the chopping block, so I have to care. Imagine me going to an interview, and having to tell my potential employer that I allowed a breach of sensitive user information at my former workplace, which lead to identity theft of hundreds of people!

Also, as I explained above, my point was that even if you don't actively use your sensitive information online, odds are you probably still DO have some very sensitive information out there, and it can be had from anywhere in the world. That's all. Nothing else. I have no idea why you brought up media attention in relation to my original post.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13816265*
> Good, you can join them in prison too.


Even though I enjoy their work, does not mean that I am like them


----------



## GameBoy

I don't see why people are getting so bent on Lulzsec. Sure, it sucks when they leak personal info/details etc... but on the flip side, it's good that they're pointing out so many simple security flaws (even if they have malicious intent).

If they didn't do it, some other group would have eventually (and the damage would have the potential to be much worser). Lulzsec seems fairly laid back to me, so better them than some other more serious/organized hackers.


----------



## sutty

I couldn't see this anywhere, but it seems there website was taken down by the FBI, then they proceeded to edit the message

http://lulzsecurity.net/


----------



## Am3oo

mad skillz or bad security...or some compromise...respect for their abilities


----------



## mushroomboy

lulzsecurity.org is apparently still up, though I'm guessing it's getting pretty hammered

[edit] Oh, and .com is still up

http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20070445-245/lulzsec-hackers-just-having-a-laugh/

They did it all apparently


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sutty*


I couldn't see this anywhere, but it seems there website was taken down by the FBI, then they proceeded to edit the message

http://lulzsecurity.net/


Now, I'm certain that these attacks are being staged. How did they get the proper approval to seize there domain?

Also, plays hand in hand with the internet lock down legislation that's in congress trying to be passed.


----------



## mushroomboy

They didn't, they took the FBI's image from their site.


----------



## Vegetables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sovietskikih*


It's not draconian, they deserve it, what do any of those things have to do with what is going on here? I'm not some nutjob, I view them as threats to the various operations of the world, and they need to be deemed as such.


If you have those thoughts rattling around in your head you are either a "nutjob", completely uneducated, or have brain damage. The ideas rattling around in your head are far more dangerous than anything LulzSecurity has ever done, and you should not vote, run for office, etc because you are a danger to civilized society with stuff like that bouncing around in your dome.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sovietskikih*


This isn't news. It's about a bunch of incompetent fools parading around like the kinds of the world. I hope when they all get caught, that they are strung up as examples then killed like examples. A man can only hope for execution....


They are actually doing the world a benefit by encouraging greater security. Don't get caught with your pants down and you won't be made fun of. Look at what they did to Nintendo and NHS. If they were incompetent they wouldn't hold back.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


You and me both. It's really sad to see how sick society has become mentally. People are so quick to jump to "KILL KILL KILL" verdict and wonder why people don't like you.



But I thought fire solved everything!


----------



## Am3oo

well, considering his masters degree, these people (lulzsec) would be the equivalent of hell on earth...so we should understand


----------



## mushroomboy

I'm not going to say anything about anyone specific... I will say that it's been proven time and time again that the death penalty, in any form, doesn't work. Yeah, that's right, the death penalty never worked. So really using the death penalty is... Well it's not only barbaric but it's moronic and stupid to uphold.

Just sayin.

[edit]
http://news.change.org/stories/polic...ty-doesnt-work
http://www.thepennsylvaniaprogressiv...costs-billions
http://www.deathpenaltyinfo.org/fact...-death-penalty

Now the last one is just about homicides but "violent" crimes in generally haven't gone down due to the death penalty. Neither have other crimes that deal with the the death penalty that aren't violent. Statistically the death penalty doesn't work, so really it's old and barbaric.

[edit2] I just realized this, this may look like I don't like the death penalty. Regardless if whether it works or not, currently that is the law and I fully support it. I have a cynical side that just so happens to like the idea of the gallows. I don't like this "humane" bull crap, I really wish we had the gallows or some form of public display!


----------



## willis888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I must say I like these guys











If we ever find out who is funding their operation I think you may change your mind.

Serial apathy has served me well in the past, and its what I'm going with here.


----------



## BizzareRide

I'm dully annoyed by these "hacktivist" and this whole saga in general. I do not remember a poll or a throng of people electing some self-righteous, egotist, esoteric group of prepubescents to rage war against targets they deem encroaching on our "rights" & "freedoms." Cynicism, perhaps, but I do not believe one can operate under the guise of "For the people" when no one asked.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


I'm dully annoyed by these "hacktivist" and this whole saga in general. I do not remember a poll or a throng of people electing some self-righteous, egotist, esoteric group of prepubescents to rage war against targets they deem encroaching on our "rights" & "freedoms." Cynicism, perhaps, but I do not believe one can operate under the guise of "For the people" when no one asked.


The problem with this type of belief is that people don't know they can ask. The majority of people believe that they can't change things because the Govt. has too much power. I find it oddly interesting that this is going on now right after the Libya incident. Mainly, people don't know they can ask until they see somebody else ask. So there very well could have been people who wanted this, a lot of people, though they are too afraid to ask.


----------



## Sovietskikih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


I'm dully annoyed by these "hacktivist" and this whole saga in general. I do not remember a poll or a throng of people electing some self-righteous, egotist, esoteric group of prepubescents to rage war against targets they deem encroaching on our "rights" & "freedoms." Cynicism, perhaps, but I do not believe one can operate under the guise of "For the people" when no one asked.


I agree with your positions, but I have to say I'm more then dully annoyed.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*


I'm not going to say anything about anyone specific... I will say that it's been proven time and time again that the death penalty, in any form, doesn't work. Yeah, that's right, the death penalty never worked. So really using the death penalty is... Well it's not only barbaric but it's moronic and stupid to uphold.

Just sayin.

[edit]
http://news.change.org/stories/polic...ty-doesnt-work
http://www.thepennsylvaniaprogressiv...costs-billions
http://www.deathpenaltyinfo.org/fact...-death-penalty

Now the last one is just about homicides but "violent" crimes in generally haven't gone down due to the death penalty. Neither have other crimes that deal with the the death penalty that aren't violent. Statistically the death penalty doesn't work, so really it's old and barbaric.

[edit2] I just realized this, this may look like I don't like the death penalty. Regardless if whether it works or not, currently that is the law and I fully support it. I have a cynical side that just so happens to like the idea of the gallows. I don't like this "humane" bull crap, I really wish we had the gallows or some form of public display!


By that same logic, incarceration doesn't work either.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*


By that same logic, incarceration doesn't work either.


Your right, it doesn't. Recent studies have shown that we should re-form probation and put more people on it. Even go so far as to drop certain lesser crimes to strictly fines. Things like Marijuana should be de-crimminalized and given simple fines, a slap on the wrist.

[edit] I forgot, prisons are also a financial failure. It takes 70,000 a year to keep an inmate in prison. That's the average across the US, though I forgot the daily dollar amount. The death penalty is also a financial problem, it costs in the millions to kill somebody "humanely". Honestly we have a BAD problem, but this is not the place to talk about it.


----------



## exlink

I don't know why but this whole situation is reminding me of Live Free or Die Hard.


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


I'm dully annoyed by these "hacktivist" and this whole saga in general. *I do not remember a poll or a throng of people electing some self-righteous, egotist, esoteric group of prepubescents to rage war against targets they deem encroaching on our "rights" & "freedoms." *Cynicism, perhaps, but I do not believe one can operate under the guise of "For the people" when no one asked.


That's because you weren't invited.


----------



## MechanicalHand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*


I'm not going to say anything about anyone specific... I will say that it's been proven time and time again that the death penalty, in any form, doesn't work. Yeah, that's right, the death penalty never worked. So really using the death penalty is... Well it's not only barbaric but it's moronic and stupid to uphold.

Just sayin.

[edit]
http://news.change.org/stories/polic...ty-doesnt-work
http://www.thepennsylvaniaprogressiv...costs-billions
http://www.deathpenaltyinfo.org/fact...-death-penalty

Now the last one is just about homicides but "violent" crimes in generally haven't gone down due to the death penalty. Neither have other crimes that deal with the the death penalty that aren't violent. Statistically the death penalty doesn't work, so really it's old and barbaric.

[edit2] I just realized this, this may look like I don't like the death penalty. Regardless if whether it works or not, currently that is the law and I fully support it. I have a cynical side that just so happens to like the idea of the gallows. I don't like this "humane" bull crap, I really wish we had the gallows or some form of public display!


I love the death penalty. Its the ultimate survivor series. Keep ya nose clean and dont get voted off this Island Earth.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exlink*


I don't know why but this whole situation is reminding me of Live Free or Die Hard.










FIRESALE!!!!!!









OT: Are these people just hacking companies for fun? Or to prove that security should be serious?


----------



## Ghoxt

I have said it before and will repeat it. For the companies that have been hacked and did not do basic security preventing SQL injections, and did not have User data encrypted.

* "Those Companies do not deserve to Handle User Data Especially Credit Card Data"*

CEO's: "OMG We been Hacked".... Meanwhile their IT dept/techs that asked for Expense Justification for industry standard security got denied...as usual.

I see it all the time where security is dead last in consideration. Normally we deal with *Marketecture* where our Business Users buy some software application fully designed and specced out by some slick Salesman. Then they tell IT to just install it and don't ask any questions... We are like OMG they did it again. BOHICA. Then, when we let them know about the need for Firewall's, DMZ's, encryption etc, they say, "Then how am I supposed to directly administer the Database", We say you shouldn't with customer databases.

In several cases IT has said "Yes go for it, install SQL on a machine under your desk, that way you can have full access to what you want to do.

When their machine fails and we find out that all reporting for our Warehouses was wiped out, as no backups were ever done, all hell breaks loose....some of us giggle just a little bit. I know bad form...sigh


----------



## trueg50

Looks like Lulzsec scratched off another website, this time a terrorist website.

Quote:



TANGO DOWN - www.aljahad.com - for being terrorist scum! ujelly @th3j35t3r


Source


----------



## SpykeZ

When Lulzsec attacks, a survivor story

added to OP


----------



## stu.

That story made me feel bad for the company...


----------



## TheRollzRoyce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;13828753*
> That story made me feel bad for the company...


http://jadedsecurity.net/2011/06/04/who-is-to-blame-for-the-success-of-the-latest-round-of-attacks/

This article will ease your pain.


----------



## _GTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13815319*
> The difference is that a bank has an interest in keeping your data secure, whereas the school doesn't. If sensitive customer records were stolen from a bank's systems... well, just use your imagination. The damage done to the customers could be pretty bad, but the damage done to peoples' trust in the banking system as a whole would be enormous.


It would be a foolish mistake to believe that any network is untouchable...

Going after the banks though would not only solidify your prison cell, it would pretty much turn the attention of every government agency in the world in your direction.... That is, if you ever made it to the cell...


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:


> recap of the last 24 hours: Nhs assisted, jihad site taken down, pron.com owned, endgames + prolexic shone upon brightly. Tomorrow... @sony


From their Twitter.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRollzRoyce;13829528*
> http://jadedsecurity.net/2011/06/04/who-is-to-blame-for-the-success-of-the-latest-round-of-attacks/
> 
> This article will ease your pain.


im speechless. +Rep to you for finding that..







:wth:


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13828515*
> When Lulzsec attacks, a survivor story
> 
> added to OP


I like the first comment.


----------



## KOBALT

I'm just now reading into this and am loving every minute of it. I look forward to see what they do next. I look more forward to seeing why they chose to hack their target. It's amusing, yes, but more interesting than anything.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


I'm just now reading into this and am loving every minute of it. I look forward to see what they do next. I look more forward to seeing why they chose to hack their target. It's amusing, yes, but more interesting than anything.


Well make sure you sub


----------



## KOBALT

I'll say this. Facebook is screwed. Probably Activision as well.


----------



## GIPrice

Can these guys be stopped?


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


I don't see why people are getting so bent on Lulzsec. Sure, it sucks when they leak personal info/details etc... but on the flip side, it's good that they're pointing out so many simple security flaws (even if they have malicious intent).

If they didn't do it, some other group would have eventually (and the damage would have the potential to be much worser). Lulzsec seems fairly laid back to me, so better them than some other more serious/organized hackers.


Agreed,at least there not stealing anyones money or identity,which lets face it they could easily do.They also turned down the 10K reward from that security company,so its not about the money...as they say 'it just about the lulz'.

I dissagree with leaking average joes details,but going after the big fish,fair enough,personally i think they should go after all the corrupt and shady organizations and only print info on the involved.Have to admire their sheer audacity though,they must be very confident that they are undetectable.


----------



## KOBALT

I just hope their head doesn't get too big from all the media and end up making a mistake that gets them caught. Im rooting for these guys.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## darksuffering

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13832002*
> I'll say this. Facebook is screwed. Probably Activision as well.


how is facebook screwed? they tweeted this,
Quote:


> f you try to snack on Facebook's innards, it unleashes phantom anti-hacker arms that tear you limb from limb while boiling your bones.


from the sounds of it FB is very secure


----------



## darksuffering

I found this interesting too, they had a domain under www.lulzsecurity.org, the domain was seized by ICE then lulzsec defaced it and created a new domain.

http://lulzsecurity.org/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Nah that was a joke done on purpose. ICE hasn't done anything _yet._


----------



## darksuffering

you sure?

lulzsec tweet,
Quote:


> While it was fun seeing those dumbass trolls spouting "LOL LulzSec domains seized, we win!" - http://t.co/ZfRKtXY - afraid not, chumps!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Yep, check the nameserver. They own it.


----------



## hollowtek

Lol I like how the released all the porn admin master passwords.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksuffering;13838380*
> how is facebook screwed? they tweeted this,
> 
> from the sounds of it FB is very secure


Just because they couldn't get in when they tweeted that, doesn't mean that they wont keep trying (which seems like they are) and doesn't mean that they wont succeed at one point.


----------



## uncholowapo

So much lulz to be had, so little time.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

So much fun killing those members, they though I work for Ubisoft. xD


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13839601*
> So much fun killing those members, they though I work for Ubisoft. xD


Uh, huh?


----------



## c0nnection

These LuLz hackers will get caught eventually. The FBI and other sectors are most likely on to them already. The thing is that most people don't understand that Government law enforcement don't just rush in and bust a person at a given chance, especially in this case with big companies having their security breached. They wait patiently and allow big crimes to be committed to intentionally build a solid case and when they have all of their eggs in the basket, they will crack down really hard on these guys.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Lol at all this, tis quite hilarious, but i don't understand why they are hacking into Pron websites for.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

It was a good read, indeed. I'm just worried some serious stuff will happen as a result of all of this stuff being done "for the Lulz". It just doesn't sound good to me, especially after the read.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13840324*
> It was a good read, indeed. I'm just worried some serious stuff will happen as a result of all of this stuff being done "for the Lulz". It just doesn't sound good to me, especially after the read.


What does a link to a screen shot of a Noctua CPU cooler have to do with the topic of this thread?


----------



## TheRollzRoyce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm;13839832*
> but i don't understand why they are hacking into Pron websites for.


Could it be......For teh lulz?!


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRollzRoyce*


Could it be......For teh lulz?!










For teh free pr0n?


----------



## 636cc of fury

looks like they hit the IMF, and it was bad enough that the IMF closed what lines it had to the World Bank, to prevent any more damage.

these guys are so out of control, it is truly epic and for the lulz


----------



## JohnDProb

subbed


----------



## jthb3

The IMF hack is the only one I'm interested in reading.

According to news the FBI is investigating it, saying unknown hackers with links to some government is suspected


----------



## darksuffering

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


What does a link to a screen shot of a Noctua CPU cooler have to do with the topic of this thread?


for the lulz


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthb3;13842177*
> The IMF hack is the only one I'm interested in reading.
> 
> According to news the FBI is investigating it, saying unknown hackers with links to some government is suspected


Was it really Lulzsec? I haven't seen anything on their twitter yet.


----------



## pmrballer123

Look what they just tweeted, do they mean BRINK the game?

Qoute:
We were going to keep this little treasure chest to ourselves, but it appears the hand has been bitten. Say your prayers, Brink users. >:]


----------



## KOBALT

_via Twitter
_
Quote:


> *LulzSec The Lulz Boat*
> 
> We were going to keep this little treasure chest to ourselves, but it appears the hand has been bitten. Say your prayers, Brink users. >:]


Nice


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13843986*
> _via Twitter
> _
> 
> Nice


Why did they say that? Does that mean they are gonna crash Brink servers or something or maybe did they just blew their spot away the fact they are Brink GAMERS?!


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;13806328*
> I wish they did this to microsoft with the xbox, with sony it makes me upset


I'm sure when they want to get a job they'll try hacking Microsoft.


----------



## [email protected]

LOL stop encouraging them to crash XBOX like Sony.







O wait.. no go ahead and crash the console community so we PC gamers in the community can rise on top of the chain once again and claim victory so we can STOP console ports. MAYBE lulz is angry about ports too?







I hope they don't go to far and i hope they know the seriousness in this if they get caught, there is a huge price to pay for the crimes they did. But they have balls to do it which i do KNOW.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea but we already have the FBI looking into this situation and i call it harmless hack? Probably not.. they hacked into security and i wouldn't call that harmless but i have no idea what their motives are. I just hope they know what they are doing otherwise the government is gonna get them the hard way.

After seeing so many movies that involve hackers being caught, i can think of a million reasons and also what the government would do to you if you're caught isn't a pretty sight but the result can be either good or bad.

Yes stealing user information is too far fetched to do so especially if it has a million users who has credit card information bank accounts and etc.. that's a felony by the way and you're looking PRISON time if you're caught hacking a federal system. Which is kinda ballsy to do so.


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13844477*
> Yea but we already have the FBI looking into this situation and i call it harmless hack? Probably not.. they hacked into security and i wouldn't call that harmless but *i have no idea what their motives are.* I just hope they know what they are doing otherwise the government is gonna get them the hard way.
> 
> After seeing so many movies that involve hackers being caught, i can think of a million reasons and also what the government would do to you if you're caught isn't a pretty sight but the result can be either good or bad.
> 
> Yes stealing user information is too far fetched to do so especially if it has a million users who has credit card information bank accounts and etc.. that's a felony by the way and you're looking PRISON time if you're caught hacking a federal system. Which is kinda ballsy to do so.


I do. It's just for "lulz".


----------



## KOBALT

_via Twitter_

*LulzSec*
Quote:


> Big lulz coming up in the near future. Time to show these *****es how it's done. #Brink #Bethesda #ZeniMax


Quote:


> We'd release right now, but we're missing one vital ingredient to complete our victory soup. No ETA, but we're hoping in the next 24 hours.


Quote:


> http://t.co/St9EPzn


----------



## SpykeZ

lol that game was horrible. I pretty much hate everything about Bethesda so I won't mind them getting what they got comin to em for derping the Fallout series.

When it hits actual news I'll add it to the OP.


----------



## Squirrel

Has anyone's identity been stolen? Any fraudulent charges been made to innocent people's credit cards?

So far I have only heard of people whining about the "possibility of someone using it for malicious purposes" but I'd be interested to know whether there has actually been some serious harm done to any individuals.


----------



## Sean Webster

nice thread ... sub'ed


----------



## Jobacca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrel;13845648*
> Has anyone's identity been stolen? Any fraudulent charges been made to innocent people's credit cards?
> 
> So far I have only heard of people whining about the "possibility of someone using it for malicious purposes" but I'd be interested to know whether there has actually been some serious harm done to any individuals.


LulzSec re-tweeted a few things people did the other day when they released a bunch of emails and passwords from some pron websites. Some people took those email/password combinations and read some peoples emails for instance and some got into peoples facebook accounts and made funny status updates.

Other than that, I don't believe anything really bad has happened to anyone. Yes, invasion of privacy, but hey. They did it for the lulz.


----------



## KOBALT

Any way of adding a live twitter feed to the OP? Easier than quoting each tweet.









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TheRockMonsi

The thread stating that these guys were going after Brink got deleted. At least you have their twitter page link.









Apparently they're taking calls from the press at the moment (based on twitter feed).


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13848116*
> Any way of adding a live twitter feed to the OP? Easier than quoting each tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I have no idea how to do that. PM me details and it'll be done.


----------



## Laten

Looking at the list of companies that got Lul'd, it makes me wonder what the motive is. I mean at first I thought it was just gaming related but NHS?

It could be an in-your-face way of showing companies to up their security in general, and nothing personal.


----------



## hollowtek

Lol these guys are truly lulzy individuals.


----------



## Tweex

Check out their newest Tweets. Bethesda info being released today and they gave a quiet funny ultimatum to them to keep the admin configs from going public.

Lulz give exclusive interview: http://www.chronicle.su/news/mega-exclusive-interview-with-lulz-security/


----------



## kurt1288

And again, from Bethesda's blog:
Quote:


> The hackers may have gained access to some user names, email addresses, and/or passwords.


http://bethblog.com/index.php/2011/06/13/please-read-hack-attempts-against-our-websites-and-forums/

And from Lulzsec's twitter regarding this:
Quote:


> Bethesda, give everyone more info on Skyrim and we'll keep the user database to ourselves. However we are going to embarrass you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 minutes ago
> 
> Bethesda, we broke into your site over two months ago. We've had all of your Brink users for weeks. Please fix your junk, thanks! ^_^
> 29 minutes ago
> »
> 
> We're going to release lots of Bethesda/ZeniMax data today - however we might not release their 200,000+ users as we love Call of Cthulhu.
> 30 minutes ago


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

Their youtube channel is also quite interesting.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Distributed hacking community LulzSec yesterday set its aim squarely on Bethesda and its online FPS game Brink.
> 
> The news was delivered via the organisation's Twitter feed at around 3pm BST yesterday, with a Tweet stating: 'We were going to keep this little treasure chest to ourselves, but it appears the hand has been bitten. Say your prayers, Brink users.'
> 
> This was followed up by a second tweet saying: 'Big lulz coming up in the near future. Time to show these *****es how it's done. #Brink #Bethesda #ZeniMax'
> 
> The group later revealed, again via its twitter feed, that it would have been ready to carry out the attack yesterday, but it was 'missing one vital ingredient to complete our victory soup. No ETA, but we're hoping in the next 24 hours.'


Source


----------



## reflex99

These keyboard warriors have got to run out of targets eventually right?


----------



## linkin93

Crappy games deserve to die.


----------



## Iceman23

Will people finally realize these people are bad now that they're going after something you care about?


----------



## EvanPitts

Cool. Of course,I think the "one vital ingredient" is the root password.

As for targets - there are millions of sites that have terrible security, although this is nothing new at all. Weak passwords and weak security have been features of systems ever since they brought in passwords and security. Like my boss - I broke his password in like five minutes, like man, adding "super" to his name does not make a strong password...


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13856760*
> Will people finally realize these people are bad now that they're going after something you care about?


No. Actually id like them to go after activision pls.


----------



## neonlazer

According to a tweet 2hrs ago..this is old news









"LulzSec The Lulz Boat
Bethesda, we broke into your site over two months ago. We've had all of your Brink users for weeks. Please fix your junk, thanks! ^_^"

lulz...


----------



## Twitchie

This is getting really old.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13856760*
> Will people finally realize these people are bad now that they're going after something you care about?


They're certainly not good, but I wouldn't call them bad either. I think a lot of these companies that have so much of our personal information need to realize how important security really is, and how easily people can steal that information if they don't implement proper security.

At least LulzSec is just doing it for the Lulz and not selling or releasing the account details they obtain (for now, anyway).


----------



## Captain1337

Go after activision and all the stuff that they have.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;13856906*
> They're certainly not good, but I wouldn't call them bad either. I think a lot of these companies that have so much of our personal information need to realize how important security really is, and how easily people can steal that information if they don't implement proper security.
> 
> At least LulzSec is just doing it for the Lulz and not selling or releasing the account details they obtain (for now, anyway).


You're disillusioned then. They've already released personal data via torrents.


----------



## blackbalt89

LulzSec please leave Bethesda alone until they finish Rage.

kthanx.


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13857022*
> You're disillusioned then. They've already released personal data via torrents.


source?


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200;13857074*
> source?


http://www.pcworld.com/article/229520/sony_gets_hacked_again_and_again_pilfered_data_released.html


----------



## Tunechi

This sucks, an innovative game comes out and they do this.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200;13857074*
> source?


http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/02/hackers-claim-release-of-1-million-sony-pictures-users-information-in-torrent-file/

http://njuice.com/1-million-sony-pictures-users-information-released-in-torrent-file-industry

Seriously sick of all the hacking.

For everyone claiming that companies should have "better" security, its good enough to keep out 99.9% of users, but even upgraded security that may have stopped these turds, won't stop very talented individuals from stealing the information.

If its out there, it can be stolen. Stop defending these anarchists.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13856745*
> Crappy games deserve to die.


Though, if they were attacking a game/dev you like and enjoy, you would be all up in arms about it right?


----------



## LBear

Wow.... hacking must be super easy or everyone they hit are using non-updated security.


----------



## WALSRU

I would be all for it if it was less security related and more "Brink is an awful game" related


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunechi;13857112*
> This sucks, an innovative game comes out and they do this.


Have you played brink? Its not innovative at all, its just another fps. The whole parkour stuff just reminds me of how you would press a key in COD or other games to vault over objects... Except you don't need to hit your jump key just your sprint key.


----------



## r34p3rex

-virtualrep me all you want, but I'm actually in support of them. Companies out there today need to step up their game in terms of security. They hold millions of peoples' personal info yet many of them are still using outdated and vulnerable security features because they can't be bothered to upgrade. That is more unacceptable than the people hacking to just prove a point (and for the lulz).

Think about it, if a bunch of people who only hack for the lulz can hack into their systems, then a group of dedicated individuals who are seeking to profit from the hacking can definitely do so as well and with far more mischievous intentions in mind.

All these recent hackings should serve as a huge wake up call for companies to improve their security.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13856760*
> Will people finally realize these people are bad now that they're going after something you care about?


Brink kinda sucks.


----------



## _GTech

Obviously they are doing a theme pack..

Let's hit the Gaming Corps, and of course if anyone else has got something to say, we will hit them along the way....

I've seen these hackers target entire countries if they try to grab 30 seconds of fame from the hacking group...

Seeing the aftermath of these hacker's work, whoosh, I'd be keeping parsed lips till they actually find these guys...

No sense in stirring up the hornets nest with false allegations & scams...

In the mean time, pull the latch and run lock down security 24/7, nobody in or out without tracing or knowledge of where traffic is directed to and from...


----------



## HeWhoDared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13857762*
> Brink kinda sucks.


That is not the point, they're also targeting Bethesda at the same time, and Bethesda has made some good games as of lately.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13857684*
> -virtualrep me all you want, but I'm actually in support of them. Companies out there today need to step up their game in terms of security. They hold millions of peoples' personal info yet many of them are still using outdated and vulnerable security features because they can't be bothered to upgrade. That is more unacceptable than the people hacking to just prove a point (and for the lulz).
> 
> Think about it, if a bunch of people who only hack for the lulz can hack into their systems, then a group of dedicated individuals who are seeking to profit from the hacking can definitely do so as well and with far more mischievous intentions in mind.
> 
> All these recent hackings should serve as a huge wake up call for companies to improve their security.


This argument hold little merit. If they were doing it for the good of people they never would have released personal information. If they were doing it for the good of the company they would never have told anyone but the company of the data breach. Sure if they were selling information it would be _worse_, but that doesn't make what they're doing right or even good for that matter. All this will serve to do is create increased regulation and legislation detrimental to the end user. These are simply attention seeking individuals getting off on the amount of press they're recieving. Maybe it's funny to you but the consequences most certainly are not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13857762*
> Brink kinda sucks.


So? I never said Brink was good.


----------



## iscariot

Were these guys behind the attack on Codemasters as well? If so they suck cause I had to go and change a number of passwords.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lol discover;13857869*
> I'm glad it's LulzSec hacking in, not the Chinese(who mean srs bsns)
> 
> Would you rather it be a lulzy group that roots your server, or some evil government organization?


Neither?


----------



## ebolamonkey3

What exactly did Bethesda do to piss off lulsec?


----------



## Razzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13857684*
> -virtualrep me all you want, but I'm actually in support of them. Companies out there today need to step up their game in terms of security. They hold millions of peoples' personal info yet many of them are still using outdated and vulnerable security features because they can't be bothered to upgrade. That is more unacceptable than the people hacking to just prove a point (and for the lulz).
> 
> Think about it, if a bunch of people who only hack for the lulz can hack into their systems, then a group of dedicated individuals who are seeking to profit from the hacking can definitely do so as well and with far more mischievous intentions in mind.
> 
> All these recent hackings should serve as a huge wake up call for companies to improve their security.


The idea that it is okay to break laws to prove a point is simply stupid. What you are saying is analogous to saying that you approve of school shootings because we need safer schools and school shootings will raise awareness of that.

Sure we need companies to care more for their security but having a group of people with too much time on their hands hacking in and obtaining sensitive data that may or may not be released online or used for malicious intent is not the way to get it. Speak with your wallet not with rogue vigilantism.


----------



## Versa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lol discover;13857869*
> I'm glad it's LulzSec hacking in, not the Chinese(who mean srs bsns)
> 
> Would you rather it be a lulzy group that roots your server, or some evil government organization?


So you have a lulzy group releasing personal information so said "evil Chinese" can get them?


----------



## RagingCain

And then BitCoin hashing came to light as to what its really doing....


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzal;13857968*
> The idea that it is okay to break laws to prove a point is simply stupid. What you are saying is analogous to saying that you approve of school shootings because we need safer schools and school shootings will raise awareness of that.
> 
> Sure we need companies to care more for their security but having a group of people with too much time on their hands hacking in and obtaining sensitive data that may or may not be released online or used for malicious intent is not the way to get it. Speak with your wallet not with rogue vigilantism.


Not very analogous.. in school shootings, people are physically harmed/killed. What's happened has already happened and companies need to realize that they are not invincible and do something about it. That is all I'm saying


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Just trying to drum up security consulting business. Kind of like a ripoff some body shop guys here in Philly do.

The way it works is this: They will pay a crackhead xxx amount of dollars to take a stolen car (called a wrecker) and pinball off of dozens or even hundreds of parked cars in the middle of the night. If you figure there is only 3 body shops in your immediate area and 300 cars suddenly need bodywork done, even if you get only a small percentage of the business you are going to get flooded with business for weeks or months.

Yeah, people are just that freaking sick and greedy.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13857684*
> -virtualrep me all you want, but I'm actually in support of them. Companies out there today need to step up their game in terms of security. They hold millions of peoples' personal info yet many of them are still using outdated and vulnerable security features because they can't be bothered to upgrade. That is more unacceptable than the people hacking to just prove a point (and for the lulz).
> 
> Think about it, if a bunch of people who only hack for the lulz can hack into their systems, then a group of dedicated individuals who are seeking to profit from the hacking can definitely do so as well and with far more mischievous intentions in mind.
> 
> All these recent hackings should serve as a huge wake up call for companies to improve their security.


Unfortunately beyond this nice side effect is the fact that all of the companies that do wake up will have to spend more money on security. In the end, the expense will end up in the consumers wallet. While "waking up" does seem to be a necessity it does come at a terrible time as most of the world is in a state of recession so any more money that people have to spend will just add salt to an already irritated wound.


----------



## Razzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13858126*
> Not very analogous.. in school shootings, people are physically harmed/killed. What's happened has already happened and companies need to realize that they are not invincible and do something about it. That is all I'm saying


What you are saying is you advocate breaking the law in order to teach a lesson, so it is very analogous.

Identity theft which can be caused by compromised security leading to peoples information being stolen can leave people financially ruined for several years. If you are not savvy on your credit and identity theft is not discovered quickly it could spell permanent credit and financial ruin. Which would destroy a persons livelihood and to extrapolate off that, financial issues are a leading cause of suicide, so it could cause death for someone who's life was ruined because a company needed to learn a lesson and John Doe's identity was just collateral damage.

People need to look at the long term and stop with this childish thinking that this will teach a company a lesson. The people who perpetrate these acts are criminals and should be treated as such, not idolized.


----------



## illusive snpr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13858151*
> don't know what you are calling misinformed. They took personal information. they may have not released it... but who says they won't use it.


Im not defending them. I support the fact that they are showing companies their vulnerabilities. Im not supporting the fact that they are taking personal info and publishing it. I am a BRINK player. So now i have been personally effected, so dont think im all for these Aholes because im not. I wish they had better morals and were doing these things to better the world and the internet and these companies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared;13858325*
> I read the lone a few times, and i'm still not following you.


please think for yourself a little. Read from line 68 and beyond...


----------



## stu.

I love how people are saying that change should not come from breaking the law... but in reality, every major change has come from breaking the law and showing why the law in itself was incorrect.


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzal;13858277*
> What you are saying is you advocate breaking the law in order to teach a lesson, so it is very analogous.
> 
> Identity theft which can be caused by compromised security leading to peoples information being stolen can leave people financially ruined for several years. If you are not savvy on your credit and identity theft is not discovered quickly it could spell permanent credit and financial ruin. Which would destroy a persons livelihood and to extrapolate off that, financial issues are a leading cause of suicide, so it could cause death for someone who's life was ruined because a company needed to learn a lesson and John Doe's identity was just collateral damage.
> 
> People need to look at the long term and stop with this childish thinking that this will teach a company a lesson. The people who perpetrate these acts are criminals and should be treated as such, not idolized.


Rosa Parks was a criminal as well. Before you jump all over me, no I do not think Lulsec is anything like Rosa Parks. I am just pointing out that some times standing up to the powers that be is necessary at any cost.


----------



## Razzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;13858619*
> Rosa Parks was a criminal as well. Before you jump all over me, no I do not think Lulsec is anything like Rosa Parks. I am just pointing out that some times standing up to the powers that be is necessary at any cost.


The fact that it was illegal was not even the main point, the point was that this is not something that is victimless aside from the corporations. Consumers are also at risk.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13858151*
> don't know what you are calling misinformed. They took personal information. they may have not released it... but who says they won't use it.


That or seeing as they're spreading personal information, people other than lulsec may use it maliciously.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie;13856881*
> This is getting really old.


It really is. These jerkoffs aren't funny, but they are showing that a lot of companies have weak security.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;13858591*
> I love how people are saying that change should not come from breaking the law... but in reality, every major change has come from breaking the law and showing why the law in itself was incorrect.


And you can justify that breaking into private company data, stealing personal information, and releasing it to the public is illegal because of incorrect law? Come on


----------



## takealready

Am I the only that thinks these people are giving the government the excuse it needs to regulate the internet?

Then all of you who think this is all great & fun will be really pissed off when the governments of the world use these hacking attacks as there "legtimate reason" for wanting so much internet security you'll need a internet ID number (or something along those lines) just to get online.

personally I think this is covert op.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready;13859307*
> Am I the only that thinks these people are giving the government the excuse it needs to regulate the internet?
> 
> Then all of you who think this is all great & fun will be really pissed off when the governments of the world use these hacking attacks as there "legtimate reason" for wanting so much internet security you'll need a internet ID number (or something along those lines) just to get online.
> 
> personally I think this is covert op.


Nope, I've already said that in this thread. People tend to look at things without considering the large scale consequences.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13859420*
> Nope, I've already said that in this thread. People tend to look at things without considering the large scale consequences.


Thanks Iceman23, now I don't feel so alone.


----------



## xSalvation

Not Bethesda the greatest gaming company in the world. I hate you lulsec.

Wait they can leak TESV iso's. Come on lulsec hack that security.


----------



## Tunechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD_J;13857392*
> Have you played brink? Its not innovative at all, its just another fps. The whole parkour stuff just reminds me of how you would press a key in COD or other games to vault over objects... Except you don't need to hit your jump key just your sprint key.


Sorry, CoD is an awful game and yes I played Brink. Best FPS to come out recent.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSalvation;13859451*
> Not Bethesda the greatest gaming company in the world. I hate you lulsec.
> 
> Wait they can leak TESV iso's. Come on lulsec hack that security.


Yeah, that's a good idea. Let's have them leak a pre-build of one of the most anticipated games of the year and make Bethesda shy away from making further pc games.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys mind your language and please do NOT post the pastebin here. It has the torrent link in it.


----------



## darksuffering

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria~;13859675*
> Yeah, that's a good idea. Let's have them leak a pre-build of one of the most anticipated games of the year and make Bethesda shy away from making further pc games.


o noes what will we do without pc games!!1!!!!


----------



## Tunechi

http://raptr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15167

Seems Bethesda got off with a tap of the wrist.


----------



## _GTech

Lulzsec strikes again, this time...

Quote:



LulzSec group claims attack on Senate website

SAN FRANCISCO (MarketWatch) -- A hacker group that has claimed attacks on media and law enforcement affiliates extended its month-long cyber rampage on Monday, boasting that it had cracked the U.S. Senate's website.


Source

I've been trying to keep up with their targets, seems like they took on 3 others today too, these guys are full throttle and cocky as hell!

Quote:



This is a small, just-for-kicks release of some internal data
from Senate.gov - is this an act of war, gentlemen? Problem?


lulz!


----------



## randomizer

Quote:



A Senate representative said she was unaware of any breach of the body's web site.


Like a Senate rep is the best person to ask about IT security issues.


----------



## Squirrel

Lmao

Quote:



As you should know, The Lulz Boat stores vast amounts of booty;
much of this booty we don't release as it's simply too shiny and/or 
delicious. As of late, certain inferior sailing boats have discovered 
flaws in Brink (brinkthegame.com), thinking themselves exciting and new.

Too late. The Lulz Boat controls this ocean, chumps.

Some weeks ago, we smashed into Brink with our heavy artillery Lulz 
Cannons and decided to switch to ninja mode. From our LFI entry point, 
we acquired command execution via local file inclusion of enemy fleet 
Apache vessel. We then found that the HTTPD had SSH auth keys, which 
let our ship SSH into other servers. See where this is going?

We then switched to root ammunition rounds. 
And we rooted... and rooted... and rooted...


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Lmao



Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


Guys mind your language and please do NOT post the pastebin here. It has the torrent link in it.


I think you missed something?


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I think you missed something?


Thanks for pointing that out, didn't read that page


----------



## jellis142

I like how they tell it in a story







I still don't like them.


----------



## Lefty67

still punks. Take down the worlds debt and maybe you might be worth something


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


still punks. Take down the worlds debt and maybe you might be worth something


How do you suppose they would go about doing such a thing?


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red Rabbit*


How do you suppose they would go about doing such a thing?


They wont, so they will be forever punks


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Rabbit;13863614*
> How do you suppose they would go about doing such a thing?


Oh, they would find a way. Fight-club style, but from the inside-out.

Anyways, could we get a first-page update please? I've seen quite a few other LulzSec threads, and this is supposed to be the "consolidated" thread...


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67;13863660*
> They wont, so they will be forever punks


Does that make you a punk too? I mean, you're not exactly helping out with the world's debt.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman;13863675*
> Oh, they would find a way. Fight-club style, but from the inside-out.


Maybe they already are and we just don't know about it...


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzal;13858686*
> The fact that it was illegal was not even the main point, the point was that this is not something that is victimless aside from the corporations. Consumers are also at risk.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Revolution

Are you so naive that you honestly believe that _all_ change can happen within the bounds of the law and without someone falling victim? Just because it's the law doesn't make it right, and just because somebody got hurt doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13863842*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Revolution
> 
> Are you so naive that you honestly believe that _all_ change can happen within the bounds of the law and without someone falling victim? Just because it's the law doesn't make it right, and just because somebody got hurt doesn't make it wrong.


Great. Then you should be able to justify that it is _right_. Please, enlighten us.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> US officials said they have ordered a security review after hackers managed to break into the Senate website at the weekend.
> 
> An official said the incident had been "inconvenient", but had not compromised the security of the staff.
> 
> The confirmation came after Lulz Security, a loosely aligned group of hackers, said it had carried out the attack for fun and posted files online.
> 
> Lulz has previously targeted Sony, Nintendo and Fox News.
> 
> Senate Deputy Sergeant-at-Arms Martina Bradford said the hacking had been noticed at the weekend, and that officials were now reviewing all the sites hosted on Senate.gov.


Source - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13758361


----------



## KOBALT

This thread is about to take a sad turn. Please don't ruin it.


----------



## stu.

They're getting bold, which will be why they get caught. This is true of all criminals.


----------



## StormXLR

Ye! Stick it up to the man !


----------



## Danker16

They should hack into Air Force one!


----------



## Black Magix

Way to encourage government attacks against computer related crimes dimwits....

These attacks will be the backbone of why internet freedom will fall. Government mandating will be the only solution those on capital hill understand and we will require an internet license to even so much as check our email.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Seal Team 6 or GSG9 anyone?


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix;13864096*
> Way to encourage government attacks against computer related crimes dimwits....
> 
> These attacks will be the backbone of why internet freedom will fall. Government mandating will be the only solution those on capital hill understand and we will require an internet license to even so much as check our email.


I was thinking the same thing... scary


----------



## Scrappy

lulz needs to be shut down


----------



## kyle7412

These guys are going a little too deep with these "lulz"


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13863920*
> Great. Then you should be able to justify that it is _right_. Please, enlighten us.


I'm not arguing about this in specific, but rather about your argument that just because there are victims means it's wrong.

That being said, what lulz are doing is waking up the customers that are blindly putting their trust into these corporations, and making them question a company's reliability before entrusting them their private information like it's no big deal.

Another hacking group (as others have mentioned) would have just stolen the information without declaring it, sold it to the highest bidder, and took an early retirement.

Edit: Now that lulz have exposed that security flaw, the risk of that happening is gone, and customers now know they are to cancel credit cards, etc....
Had they just warned Sony about it, odds are they would have been ignored.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16;13864070*
> They should hack into Air Force one!


What an idiot!









Get out of the basement. Life isn't a video game.


----------



## yoshi245

Why can't Lulz be more productive and hacking Activision, or more especially Kotick's computers?









Imagine it now internal Activision documents leaked showing that COD 27 out in the year 2018, same story and everything else.


----------



## elttaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix;13864096*
> Way to encourage government attacks against computer related crimes dimwits....
> 
> These attacks will be the backbone of why internet freedom will fall. Government mandating will be the only solution those on capital hill understand and we will require an internet license to even so much as check our email.


Just like how we lost some freedom and rights after 9-11 because there might be terrorists.
We must not be afraid of our own government.


----------



## [email protected]

I'd like to see them get some Area 51 information based on aliens then again we know they probably ain't in a computer but old papers. Oh wait.. they burned the evidence few years ago







LULZ is really stepping up to the plate. Do they even know the Government will track them?


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13864202*
> What an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the basement. Life isn't a video game.












I'm rooting for these guys. I don't think they'll get caught.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13864382*
> Do they even know the Government will track them?


I'm sure the thought never crossed their minds....


----------



## USFORCES

Senate site hacked, why?
Sounds like they want to get caught because that wasn't too smart if you ask me...


----------



## hello im sean

so far everything they've done hasn't been helpful... at all. With such talnt think of all the amazing things they could bring to light. instead they're all acting like reckless 13 year olds. Why are the idiots the ones who receive the talent..


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13864394*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for these guys. I don't think they'll get caught.


They'll get caught. The government agencies are probably already on to them. The thing is they won't do anything. Before they eventually raid their homes, they will intentionally allow the crimes to stack up so the case against them will be strong enough to ruin their lives. The government isn't going to crack down on them instantly only for them to get a slap on the wrist with fines and probation.

Anyone recall that old hacker known as g00ns Cl0r0x? The dude is serving like a 15 yr prison sentence.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13864150*
> lulz needs to be shut down


Why? They are showing how important internet security is. They hacked a part of the government, does that shows me how poor security is, and I'm sure they can hack way more.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;13864446*
> They'll get caught. The government agencies are probably already on to them. The thing is they won't do anything. Before they eventually raid their homes, they will intentionally allow the crimes to stack up so the case against them will be strong enough to ruin their lives. The government isn't going to crack down on them instantly only for them to get a slap on the wrist with fines and probation.
> 
> Anyone recall that old hacker known as g00ns Cl0r0x? The dude is serving like a 15 yr prison sentence.


Unless ofc, they live in russia or china.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.;13864521*
> Unless ofc, they live in russia or china.


The U.S. has already stated they will us military action if necessary for things like this.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13864528*
> The U.S. has already stated they will us military action if necessary for things like this.


Right... I'm sure that breaks a couple of international laws right there.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13864528*
> The U.S. has already stated they will us military action if necessary for things like this.


That's full-on cyberwarfare not recreational hacking/harassment.


----------



## Hawkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13864528*
> The U.S. has already stated they will us military action if necessary for things like this.


The U.S. is not dumb enough to spark WWIII with countries part of the UN because the hacking of a senate site was "inconvenient"


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hello im sean;13864439*
> so far everything they've done hasn't been helpful...


Incorrect, they hacked into the NHS and patched up their security along with telling them about the flaws, I read they did the same with Nintendo. How is that not helpful?

Don't mistake my comments as me condoning their actions, I think it's pretty bad that they are exposing the details of customers of these companies. Even if nothing else good comes of all of this hacking, it is at least bringing to light the lackluster security of huge corporations and government departments who should be doing everything within reason to protect the data they store (in the UK that would fall under the Data Protection Act)


----------



## Toransu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi245;13864252*
> Why can't Lulz be more productive and hacking Activision, or more especially Kotick's computers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine it now internal Activision documents leaked showing that COD 27 out in the year 2018, same story and everything else.


Why would we want leaked data about something we're already certain that will happen?


----------



## Kaldari

These guys are only helping the companies they hack. They aren't doing anything lasting or malicious. They just doing it to show it can be done.

These companies should be thanking LulSec if anything, because their security holes being fixed may save them from being hacked from someone who actually want to do them harm.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcyPimpHand;13864464*
> Why? They are showing how important internet security is. They hacked a part of the government, does that shows me how poor security is, and I'm sure they can hack way more.


That's incredibly short sighted and completely ignorant of the facts. Why are they releasing personal information and intellectual property?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toransu;13864582*
> Why would we want leaked data about something we're already certain that will happen?










- that's why.









I wish lulz would stop, I'm not laughing anymore. :/


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13864603*
> These guys are only helping the companies they hack. They aren't doing anything lasting or malicious. They just doing it to show it can be done.
> 
> These companies should be thanking LulSec if anything, because their security holes being fixed may save them from being hacked from someone who actually want to do them harm.


Releasing the personal details of a company's customers including phone numbers, email addresses and passwords is harmful, there is no way that is good for any company. These incidents can only harm the companies involved. If people are worried that their personal details will not be safe with a certain company then they will not deal with them, that means lost revenue for that company. The only possible benefit from all of this is that everyone ups their security and all data becomes more secure, that will take a while to happen though, in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;13864168*
> These guys are going a little too deep with these "lulz"


I agree.

But personally, me being a paragon and all, I would hack into sites and fix them XD


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;13864630*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish lulz would stop, I'm not laughing anymore. :/


I was never laughing, because of them I couldn't log into PSN. Not to mention they might have gotten my payment details. Yes, Sony obviously dropped the ball on security, but come on. Forcing Sony to keep PSN down was just messed up.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

SO... the People are attacking the Senate?









No, It's just a joke.


----------



## jebus101

the cockier they get, the sooner they'll be caught.. just a matter of time


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340;13864664*
> I was never laughing, because of them I couldn't log into PSN. Not to mention they might have gotten my payment details. Yes, Sony obviously dropped the ball on security, but come on. Forcing Sony to keep PSN down was just messed up.


You're confusing Lulz for Anon.


----------



## Spunkybd

I was going to write something political, then my brain kicked in.

This thread is trouble...


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16;13864070*
> They should hack into Air Force one!


Don't even go there. The US Military has more honor than you ever will. I spit at you fool.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13864528*
> The U.S. has already stated they will us military action if necessary for things like this.


I find it hard to believe that we would send Recon or SEALs after anyone over something like this.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;13864637*
> Releasing the personal details of a company's customers including phone numbers, email addresses and passwords is harmful, there is no way that is good for any company. These incidents can only harm the companies involved. If people are worried that their personal details will not be safe with a certain company then they will not deal with them, that means lost revenue for that company. The only possible benefit from all of this is that everyone ups their security and all data becomes more secure, that will take a while to happen though, in my opinion.


A company has rights and responsibilities. Its' right is to make profit, but it also has responsibility to protect its' customers. If it cannot do the latter, then that company doesn't deserve the former.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;13864574*
> Incorrect, they hacked into the NHS and patched up their security along with telling them about the flaws, I read they did the same with Nintendo. How is that not helpful?


They patched up NHS security? I thought they only showed that it was flawed. Some how I don't think they would have taken the time to drop into the office and show them how to set it up right.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Sorry but if you can't even encrypt the database and try to use at least basic network security protocols then you shouldn't be allowed to store that information in the first place. Visa/MC/AMEX has rules requiring you to secure the credit card data if you're storing it on your server. I say these companies' ability to process transactions online and merchant status should be revoked.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13865413*
> Sorry but if you can't even encrypt the database and try to use at least basic network security protocols then you shouldn't be allowed to store that information in the first place. Visa/MC/AMEX has rules requiring you to secure the credit card data if you're storing it on your server. I say these companies' ability to process transactions online and merchant status should be revoked.


Now you're being too specific. Prepare to get flamed by that known company's fans.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13865405*
> They patched up NHS security? I thought they only showed that it was flawed. Some how I don't think they would have taken the time to drop into the office and show them how to set it up right.


This reports that LulzSec have disclosed intentions to help the NHS, I did read yesterday that they had actually taken some action to the benefit of the NHS' security, I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;13865537*
> This reports that LulzSec have disclosed intentions to help the NHS, I did read yesterday that they had actually taken some action to the benefit of the NHS' security, I can't find it at the moment.


The only reason why they're helping the NHS is because they "like" the NHS. I'm glad to know our information is safe as long as LulzSec likes the people you're information is with. Heaven forbid you're doing business with a company that just happens to piss off one of these LulzSec'ers. Like all the folks who have accounts with Bethesda or play Brink.

These guys are not helping in any way. If they want to help, they should simply inform these companies of the faults and not release customer information or crash their networks. Almost any network can be cracked. You guys are making it seem like anyone can break into these networks. Any network can be compromised by someone who is dedicated and skilled enough. These kids have nothing better to do than to sit around, drink redbull and crack codes all day. I wish the US WOULD send some kind of military team to these people's houses, cut all their network connections, smash their computers and put these delinquents in JAIL where they belong.

Again, no one elected an Internet Enforcement Team of rag tag volunteers to wrangle up these out of control business. If you're likening these guys to some kind of heroes, you need to seriously grow up and think about the ramifications that their actions will lead to.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAHOP240;13866012*
> The only reason why they're helping the NHS is because they "like" the NHS. I'm glad to know our information is safe as long as LulzSec likes the people you're information is with. Heaven forbid you're doing business with a company that just happens to piss off one of these LulzSec'ers. Like all the folks who have accounts with Bethesda or play Brink.
> 
> These guys are not helping in any way. If they want to help, they should simply inform these companies of the faults and not release customer information or crash their networks. Almost any network can be cracked. You guys are making it seem like anyone can break into these networks. Any network can be compromised by someone who is dedicated and skilled enough. These kids have nothing better to do than to sit around, drink redbull and crack codes all day. *I wish the US WOULD send some kind of military team to these people's houses, cut all their network connections, smash their computers and put these delinquents in JAIL where they belong.*
> 
> Again, no one elected an Internet Enforcement Team of rag tag volunteers to wrangle up these out of control business. If you're likening these guys to some kind of heroes, you need to seriously grow up and think about the ramifications that their actions will lead to.












Yes because with the unemployment rate of +15% we need to waste resources on finding some "kids" (highly doubtful) because they are making companies realize that they have lax security.

What's funny is companies pay millions/billions for network security each year, these guys are doing it free of cost. Now mind you they don't have the most orthodox way of going about doing it but these companies should thank them.

Also, I have a huge suspicion that these guys also are government operatives. It's too much of a coincidence that all this stuff is happening when congress is trying to pass internet regulation bills.

Also, for those of you who call for violence on these people because "they deserve it" and have the nerve to talk about a moral compass, take a good look in the mirror before passing judgement so quickly. As your turn for judgement will come one day and you will regret those that you cast away without fair judgement.


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Rabbit;13863711*
> Does that make you a punk too? I mean, you're not exactly helping out with the world's debt.


no, I'm not a punk, because I'm not screwing around with other people in anyway. I just mind my own business (99% of the time) I dont screw with people and it would be nice if they didn't screw with me.

But that has already happened


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;13866084*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because with the unemployment rate of +15% we need to waste resources on finding some "kids" (highly doubtful) because they are making companies realize that they have lax security.
> 
> What's funny is companies pay millions/billions for network security each year, these guys are doing it free of cost. Now mind you they don't have the most orthodox way of going about doing it but these companies should thank them.
> 
> Also, I have a huge suspicion that these guys also are government operatives. It's too much of a coincidence that all this stuff is happening when congress is trying to pass internet regulation bills.
> 
> Also, for those of you who call for violence on these people because "they deserve it" and have the nerve to talk about a moral compass, take a good look in the mirror before passing judgement so quickly. As your turn for judgement will come one day and you will regret those that you cast away without fair judgement.


So first we don't need to waste resources finding them but then they're going to lead to internet regulation? That sounds like a helluva good reason to find them. If you think the effect these guys might have is anything but serious you are sorely mistaken or simply unwilling to open your eyes. They aren't out there to help companies with their security.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13867091*
> So first we don't need to waste resources finding them but then they're going to lead to internet regulation? That sounds like a helluva good reason to find them. If you think the effect these guys might have is anything but serious you are sorely mistaken or simply unwilling to open your eyes. They aren't out there to help companies with their security.


Nor are they out there committing "acts of war."

But the uneducated public will see these hacks and be like OMG!!! TEH HAXXORZ KILL THEM ALL!!!! I NEEDZ TO BE SAFES ON MY INTERNETS FROM TEH HAXXORZ PLZ GOVMENT SAVES ME FROM TEH EVIL HAXXORZ!

Just like the patriot act after 9/11. Everyone was sooo scared of "terrorism" that they gave away their liberties for a false sense of security.

What's even more interesting is you're more likely to be struck by lightning TWICE, before getting killed by a terrorist. But yet that doesn't stop the endless/worthless/expensive/no goals wars from continuing and expanding.

There will be an internet false flag attack that will trigger a 9/11 type event for the internet and then give legislators the sway they need to pass these draconian internet regulation bills.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;13867268*
> Nor are they out there committing "acts of war."
> 
> But the uneducated public will see these hacks and be like OMG!!! TEH HAXXORZ KILL THEM ALL!!!! I NEEDZ TO BE SAFES ON MY INTERNETS FROM TEH HAXXORZ PLZ GOVMENT SAVES ME FROM TEH EVIL HAXXORZ!
> 
> Just like the patriot act after 9/11. Everyone was sooo scared of "terrorism" that they gave away their liberties for a false sense of security.
> 
> What's even more interesting is you're more likely to be struck by lightning TWICE, before getting killed by a terrorist. But yet that doesn't stop the endless/worthless/expensive/no goals wars from continuing and expanding.
> 
> There will be an internet false flag attack that will trigger a 9/11 type event for the internet and then give legislators the sway they need to pass these draconian internet regulation bills.


When did I say they were committing acts of war?

The uneducated public will laugh and not see the grave consequences of actions like these. What I don't understand is that you were able to see those consequences, but yet still support those actions. As you said, this gives legislators leverage to introduce internet regulation. So why in the heck shouldn't they be shut down?









You're arguing both sides of the coin here.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;13865266*
> Don't even go there. The US Military has more honor than you ever will. I spit at you fool.


uMad?







Virtual spit. Now I've seen it all.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13867361*
> When did I say they were committing acts of war?
> 
> The uneducated public will laugh and not see the grave consequences of actions like these. What I don't understand is that you were able to see those consequences, but yet still support those actions. As you said, this gives legislators leverage to introduce internet regulation. So why in the heck shouldn't they be shut down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing both sides of the coin here.


For the reasons I described in my post which you might have skipped over.
http://www.overclock.net/technology-science-news/1038030-consolidated-lulzsecurity-news-thread-updated-6-a-26.html#post13864181
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13868057*
> uMad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virtual spit. Now I've seen it all.


Say it don't spray it.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Bethesda personal information is now available via torrent sites...get your free email addresses and passwords
Internet security fails...


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13868078*
> For the reasons I described in my post which you might have skipped over.
> http://www.overclock.net/technology-science-news/1038030-consolidated-lulzsecurity-news-thread-updated-6-a-26.html#post13864181
> 
> Say it don't spray it.


Oh, your convoluted argument that sometimes laws must be broken to change incorrect laws? You still haven't proven, or even provided a somewhat compelling argument that what these guys are doing is "right", or beneficial. You are blind as a bat if you believe they're doing this for "good".


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13868186*
> Oh, your convoluted argument that sometimes laws must be broken to change incorrect laws? You still haven't proven, or even provided a somewhat compelling argument that what these guys are doing is "right", or beneficial. You are blind as a bat if you believe they're doing this for "good".


There is some good in this and some bad, why do you think it's either white or black when it's just a shade of grey.

It's good that they are exposing these weak security systems before they actually do fall into the wrong hands.

Now the way they go about doing this is not the best practice, but as Pat said they give them the opportunity to fix their systems, and if they were warned before I do believe Pat was right again and they would go on to be ignored.

Please familiar yourself with a Grey Hat Hacker.
Quote:


> A *grey hat*, in the hacking community, refers to a skilled hacker whose activities fall somewhere between white and black hat hackers on a variety of spectra. It may relate to whether they sometimes arguably act illegally, though in good will, or to how they disclose vulnerabilities. They usually do not hack for personal gain or have malicious intentions, but may be prepared to technically commit crimes during the course of their technological exploits in order to achieve better security.[1] Whereas white hat hackers will tend to advise companies on security exploits quietly, grey hat hackers are prone to "advise the hacker community as well as the vendors and then watch the fallout"


MY big concern is that congress will use this to their advantage to sway those who are ignorant of the subject at hand. When majority of those in congress do not know how to internet nor do they understand how it works. Hence the reason why they are trying to make EMBEDDING A YOUTUBE VIDEO COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT. Which is obviously asinine.


----------



## Tweex

Looks like LulzSec is got its sights on Escapist Magazine now.

Wow and now they are asking people to call and give them targets.....Activision anyone?


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;13868268*
> It's good that they are exposing these weak security systems before they actually do fall into the wrong hands.


That's absolute BS, they are "the wrong hands themselves". *They're releasing private information via torrents for anyone in the world to download.*

And when was anyone warned about an incoming attack? These attacks were, in many cases (according to their words), completed quite a while ago. They're just releasing the info now, seems to me like no one was warned...

Your entire argument is based on falsities and lies.
Quote:


> MY big concern is that congress will use this to their advantage to sway those who are ignorant of the subject at hand. When majority of those in congress do not know how to internet nor do they understand how it works. Hence the reason why they are trying to make EMBEDDING A YOUTUBE VIDEO COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT. Which is obviously asinine.


Once again, if you fear these things will come as a result of their actions, why the heck would you want those actions to continue?!?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13868364*
> That's absolute BS, they are "the wrong hands themselves". *They're releasing private information via torrents for anyone in the world to download.*
> 
> And when was anyone warned about an incoming attack? These attacks were, in many cases (according to their words), completed quite a while ago. They're just releasing the info now, seems to me like no one was warned...
> 
> Your entire argument is based on falsities and lies.
> 
> Once again, if you fear these things will come as a result of their actions, why the heck would you want those actions to continue?!?


How do you know that no one was warned? I doubt you do.

What points of my argument is either a fallacy or lie?

It's not their actions I fear, it's the reactions of those who don't understand that have power to make laws that I'm in fear of.

I look at it this way, I support them trying to expose security flaws so it can be resolved, however I don't support the leaking of private user data. I don't put the blame on LulzSec though for exposing it because if those targets had good security it wouldn't have happened. Companies need to take responsibility for their users information and guard it with everything they possibly can.

It's like if a bank robber robbed a bank, and got away with it. It's the banks fault for their lax security. Now yes it's bad that they were robbed but I highly doubt they will be robbed the same way again due to the fact that, that exploit has been exposed and they can use that situation to prevent future robberies of the same fashion.


----------



## Maxxa

Let's see no leadership, no goals and no real rules. Good luck fighting this group... it's as if the government cloned it self and went underground to fight it self.
I hate to point out the obvious but you can catch as many people related to this as you want and someone will simply just pick up where they left off.
The future of this world is open, honest and free, but first we need to do away with lying, corrupt and selfish controllers.
All powered by computers and social media.
The majority has been fooled into thinking it's the minority and soon will become self aware.


----------



## DeepEmbrace

Oh god, they attacked Eve Online for the lulz too. I was hoping they were gonna fight for good.

They really do everything for the lulz


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;13868456*
> How do you know that no one was warned? I doubt you do.


Common sense? Why wouldn't they put in place greater security measures?
Quote:


> What points of my argument is either a fallacy or lie?


That they were giving warnings before the attacks and giving them opportunity to fix problems.
Quote:


> It's not their actions I fear, it's the reactions of those who don't understand that have power to make laws that I'm in fear of.


We've established that multiple times now. I get it. I said the exact same thing myself several times in the thread. But you still haven't answered why you think we shouldn't stop the actions that might lead to said reactions.
Quote:


> I look at it this way, I support them trying to expose security flaws so it can be resolved, however I don't support the leaking of private user data. I don't put the blame on LulzSec though for exposing it because if those targets had good security it wouldn't have happened. Companies need to take responsibility for their users information and guard it with everything they possibly can.
> 
> It's like if a bank robber robbed a bank, and got away with it. It's the banks fault for their lax security. Now yes it's bad that they were robbed but I highly doubt they will be robbed the same way again due to the fact that, that exploit has been exposed and they can use that situation to prevent future robberies of the same fashion.


That's a rediculous argument. You "support" them but yet are against their fundamental MO. Your analogy is fail as well, do you really believe the robber gives a darn whether they fix the security in the future? Nope. Neither do these guys. You're blind if you can't see that.

If I forget to lock the door and some of my stuff gets stolen, was it my fault? If I padlock the door and someone breaks in and steals my stuff, was it my fault? If I put 20 padlocks and an alarm system on my door and someone breaks in and steals my stuff, was it my fault? In each case I didn't have adequate security. Does that mean the robber should be able to continue his actions?


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;13864914*
> You're confusing Lulz for Anon.


Oh, I thought it was lulz. Nevermind, then.


----------



## seabiscuit68

So much arguing in this thread - plus no updates in nearly a week...

It is no longer a news thread but a pointless debate. Can we go back to individual topics for each hit...


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Yeah we need to go back to that.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;13868825*
> So much arguing in this thread - plus no updates in nearly a week...
> 
> It is no longer a news thread but a pointless debate. Can we go back to individual topics for each hit...


Umm they announced 3 hits yesterday and there are reports of more attacks today as well...


----------



## willis888

I don't think this is being done for the lulz. I think it is being done for the government.

I'm sad they have stolen the spotlight from Anon, who really did appear to be fighting the good fight. Maybe that's the point (or a big part of it).


----------



## cogsworth

http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/80690614466912257

LulzSec officially acknowledge they hit CCP.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

^Lol, in 5 year there is appearing atleast 10 rich illegal whoring through internet. Where 3 noobs spamming psysical advertisement along with treating peeps to kill. I must say you peeps are among the beggartards. Seeing how you talk are no different than 5 year ago.


----------



## PlantDizzle

Mhh.. Not to sure why they are targeting games such as Eve online and Minecraft, It's like a bunch of children have got ahold of the latest "Gear" to hack with, Pretty pathetic.


----------



## mbudden

LOL @ PC gamers up in arms.


----------



## cogsworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13869206*
> ^Lol, in 5 year there is appearing atleast 10 rich illegal whoring through internet. Where 3 noobs spamming psysical advertisement along with treating peeps to kill. I must say you peeps are among the beggartards. Seeing how you talk are no different than 5 year ago.


What?


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogsworth;13869281*
> What?


What? Speak too much Engrish?


----------



## mbudden

It's just rather funny they are sinking peoples battleships left and right.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

They are claiming that they "took down" Escapist Magazine, Eve Online, and Minecraft, but for all we know they just sit there and look at Is It Up? all day and claim that they took down every site on their own.


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13869362*
> They are claiming that they "took down" Escapist Magazine, Eve Online, and Minecraft, but for all we know they just sit there and look at Is It Up? all day and claim that they took down every site on their own.


Really..are you serious or are you just trolling?

Yep these all just went down at the same time. You got it....you caught them.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13869206*
> ^Lol, in 5 year there is appearing atleast 10 rich illegal whoring through internet. Where 3 noobs spamming psysical advertisement along with treating peeps to kill. *I must say you peeps are among the beggartards.* Seeing how you talk are no different than 5 year ago.


Have you read your own posts?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13869362*
> They are claiming that they "took down" Escapist Magazine, Eve Online, and Minecraft, but for all we know they just sit there and look at Is It Up? all day and claim that they took down every site on their own.


Hey noob. They were down.
You're a little late to the party.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Anon, Lulz, same thing different names.
Both ruin it for both consumers and companies, though Anon gets my hand picked golden middle finger for stripping me of valuable PSN time.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13869409*
> Hey noob. They were down.
> You're a little late to the party.


you missed the entire point of his post.
learn to read.


----------



## mbudden

http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/80700175458377728

Minecraft down.
Minecraft.net up.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13869398*
> Have you read your own posts?


Yup.


----------



## noak

I wish they would take down XBL, PSN, And Nintendo to make PC to only surviving multiplayer method! That would be epicaly epic.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak;13869556*
> I wish they would take down XBL, PSN, And Nintendo to make PC to only surviving multiplayer method! That would be epicaly epic.


Then after that, take down Steam and piss the PC gamers off.








Now that would be epic.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13869591*
> Then after that, take down Steam and piss the PC gamers off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be epic.


I think they should hack steam now and delete everyone's accounts. Yeah, that would be lulz too. /S







While they are at it they should take down Overclock.net because you know everyone hates them too. Another awesome lul would be to erase the Stanford [email protected] servers and all of their data. That would probably be great apparently to some of the idiots in this thread.

They are just douchebags, nothing more. And from now on I won't even give them another thought.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13869706*
> I think they should hack steam now and delete everyone's accounts. Yeah, that would be lulz too. /S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While they are at it they should take down Overclock.net because you know everyone hates them too.*
> 
> They are just douchebags, nothing more. And from now on I won't even give them another thought.


Don't worry, I'm sure someone called them and suggested this.


----------



## dharmaBum

nb4hacked


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


The U.S. has already stated they will us military action if necessary for things like this.


I really doubt the U.S. government is going to send in the army after some hacker kids in Russia.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red Rabbit*


I really doubt the U.S. government is going to send in the army after some hacker kids in Russia.


The US probably hired them in the first place, yup yup.


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Rabbit;13870246*
> I really doubt the U.S. government is going to catch some hacker kids in Russia.


Fixed.


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Fixed.


Lol, too true.


----------



## willis888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Anon, Lulz, same thing different names


Psyops mission accomplished.


----------



## Hawk777th

This seems so false flag anymore.... I hate theory's but seems crazy they break all this and are untouchable.


----------



## CaptainChaos

wait, some of you guys actually find this funny?


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;13870415*
> wait, some of you guys actually find this funny?


Let me put it this way; it's funnier than Robin Williams.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;13870415*
> wait, some of you guys actually find this funny?


Lulz


----------



## Allectis

League of Legends is down...
https://twitter.com/LulzSec


----------



## Rogy56

They just hit League of Legends login servers...

Do they have something against Gaming?!


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


wait, some of you guys actually find this funny?


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogy56;13870577*
> They just hit League of Legends login servers...
> 
> Do they have something against Gaming?!


No. They just want teh lulz.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogy56;13870577*
> They just hit League of Legends login servers...
> 
> Do they have something against Gaming?!


Meh League of Legends didn't need help in that regard, they go down enough on their own as it is lol.


----------



## WiR3D-kNiGhT

Climb aboard ye who dare.

AAARRRRRRGGGG!


----------



## Sovietskikih

I'm pissed they DDoS'd eve. That game is my life.


----------



## mrselfdestruct

I resubbed to EVE after years, literally 2 hours before it got taken down


----------



## Dranx

Oh dear god the LoL forums are RAGING hardmode! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dranx;13870800*
> Oh dear god the LoL forums are RAGING hardmode! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## PowerTrip

I wonder if they would be able to take out the Bilderberg Group...


----------



## c0nnection

These guys have balls. But I want to see if they can hack the Pentagon or Norad. These dudes would wake up in the morning with guns to their faces. Their biggest challenge after that would be hacking their way out of prison.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Their biggest challenge after that would be hacking their way out of prison.


*ROFL!* This made me laugh. Is that even possible?


----------



## rmp459

eve up at work, get home EARLY, eve down.

these guys just made themselves enemies of the entire internet haha.


----------



## Geemaa

They should keep hacking Fox News...


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geemaa;13870911*
> They should keep hacking *ALL* News...


fixed.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888;13870375*
> Psyops mission accomplished.


Don't really understand the connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13870609*
> No. They just want teh lulz.


There is no lulz in boredom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;13870929*
> fixed.


Would be funny if they did hack all news though... Breaking news, news channels are hacked.
Uhh. duh...


----------



## t4ct1c47

Go lulzsec, the apothecary approves.


----------



## Pascual

Pointless


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;13870845*
> These guys have balls.


Doubtful. More like, they're either unaware of the potential consequences or simply consider themselves untouchable.
Stereotypical teenager mentality right there.


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


Doubtful. More like, they're either unaware of the potential consequences or simply consider themselves untouchable.
Stereotypical teenager mentality right there.


+1 Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## CaptainChaos

only a matter of time before they step on one too many toes and it ends up biting them in the rear.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


only a matter of time before they step on one too many toes and it ends up biting them in the rear.


And.. then the joke is on them and I can enjoy the "lulz"


----------



## nub

Things might get interesting soon. 35 people suspected of being 'anonymous' members were arrested in Turkey...

http://uk.ibtimes.com/articles/16260...igation-re.htm


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Another day, another list of sites brought down by the hacking antics of LulzSec. This time, Minecraft, EVE Online and The Escapist publication are hit.

At the time of writing, the login servers for Minecraft and EVE are both down, with EVE Online's main website taken down in the crossfire. The Escapist is also unreachable.

"Eve Online, Escapist Magazine and Minecraft are all down" a twitter post from the group happily announces. The organisation appears to be dubbing this "Titantic Takeover Tuesday," so there may well be more hacking activities to come.



Quote:



LulzSecThe Lulz Boat

We just wiped out the login server for Eve Online, and it accidentally took their website out at the same time: http://t.co/BgRuEoA

3 hours ago


Source: http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec

Source: http://www.incgamers.com/News/28200/...ft--eve-online


----------



## Raiden911

geez, they are attacking everyone. I hope we (OCN) arent next. *SHIELDS UP!*


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomfix*


Source: http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec

Source: http://www.incgamers.com/News/28200/...ft--eve-online


I hope this is just a DDoS and information is not stolen.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



UPDATE: The group now claims to have taken down the League of Legends login servers as well as eight other sites requested by users phoning in.


Again! ahhh! it's going crazy!


----------



## Foxrun

I wonder if they are going to attempt a hack on steam


----------



## Detroitsoldier

What's the point of mods closing all other threads, telling people to post here, if the OP doesn't get edited with the news?

The Lulzboat is going to be sinking soon. Going after the U.S. Senate is quite a feat.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


Common sense? Why wouldn't they put in place greater security measures?


Money (read:greed)

Quote:



That's a rediculous argument. You "support" them but yet are against their fundamental MO. Your analogy is fail as well, do you really believe the robber gives a darn whether they fix the security in the future? Nope. Neither do these guys. You're blind if you can't see that.

If I forget to lock the door and some of my stuff gets stolen, was it my fault? If I padlock the door and someone breaks in and steals my stuff, was it my fault? If I put 20 padlocks and an alarm system on my door and someone breaks in and steals my stuff, was it my fault? In each case I didn't have adequate security. Does that mean the robber should be able to continue his actions?


False analogy is false. You're comparing apples and oranges. A properly secured site _cannot_ be penetrated, unlike the "padlock" which is a physical destroyable thing. Proof? How many government hackers are trying to hack into lulz site and server? Any luck so far? None.

Also, even if you were to use the analogy, the current security of most companies would be analogous to leaving your things out on the street and then complaining they got taken. Not even close to leaving the door open, let alone padlocking. A bloody SQL injection? I could teach a 10 year old to do that lame thing. In fact I have taught my 12 year old nephew to do it







(granted he doesn't understand the concepts behind it)

And please, do try and actually argue the points I make instead of only replying with "fancy" words like "convoluted" in order to avoid having to make a decent counter-argument.


----------



## blue_k

Does anyone know what the eight other sites are?


----------



## MaxFTW

Hmm, They have something against gaming or so, 9/10 of there attacks take down game sites yet the sites just say "hai we been haxed but its all gd nao carry on" and do nothing to enhance security


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


*What's the point of mods closing all other threads, telling people to post here, if the OP doesn't get edited with the news?*

The Lulzboat is going to be sinking soon. Going after the U.S. Senate is quite a feat.


This^^


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


Money (read:greed)

False analogy is false. You're comparing apples and oranges. A properly secured site _cannot_ be penetrated, unlike the "padlock" which is a physical destroyable thing. Proof? How many government hackers are trying to hack into lulz site and server? Any luck so far? None.

Also, even if you were to use the analogy, the current security of most companies would be analogous to leaving your things out on the street and then complaining they got taken. Not even close to leaving the door open, let alone padlocking. A bloody SQL injection? I could teach a 10 year old to do that lame thing. In fact I have taught my 12 year old nephew to do it







(granted he doesn't understand the concepts behind it)

And please, do try and actually argue the points I make instead of only replying with "fancy" words like "convoluted" in order to avoid having to make a decent counter-argument.


I don't know if I would go as far as saying a properly secured site cannot be penetrated. Anything is possible, there is no fail proof system.


----------



## Nahte27

I knew it was only a matter of time before EVE was hit.

But why hit Minecraft? I mean, who has anything against peaceful pristine Minecraft (except Valve, of course).

I guess there's just no rhyme or reason when it's "for teh lulz."


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


Hmm, They have something against gaming or so, 9/10 of there attacks take down game sites yet the sites just say "hai we been haxed but its all gd nao carry on" and do nothing to enhance security


Yeah, they're just kids that want to show off their m4d hax1ng skillz


----------



## L3gacy

There is no such as thing a security and never will be something is breakable digitally of physically at any time one way or another

lulz hacked a site they like XD


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foxrun*


I wonder if they are going to attempt a hack on steam


That's going to SUCK big time.









I hope Steam/Valve will be prepared for it.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raiden911*


That's going to SUCK big time.









I hope Steam/Valve will be prepared for it.










I hope they don't do the Sony mistake by not encrypting our details.


----------



## Raiden911

I wonder how they decide on what place to hack? Randomizer?

It would be "funny" if they presented a poll for the public to vote on which sites to hack.


----------



## X-Nine

My opinion: drag em into the street and shoot em in the head. I really wouldn't have an issue with what they've done as far as accessing these sites, but posting personal information of consumers is not "lulzy," it's stupid, selfish, and destructive. The amount of hoops someone has to jump through once they're identity has been stolen is insane, not to mention the 10's of thousands of dollars it costs to get it rectified.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


A properly secured site _cannot_ be penetrated,


Absolutely 100% false. You are wayyyyy off base and talking about things you obviously have some idea of, but do not fully understand. If man built it, man can tear it to the ground in a pile of smoldering code. No site is completely secure. No server is completely secure. Little kid exploits are only one small part and that is the part you seem to have a semi grasp on. Just because the government hasnt hit back at their site doesnt mean ANYTHING. The government would not just hack them anyways. Either way, no site or server is 100% secure ever.


----------



## Nahte27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raiden911*


I wonder how they decide on what place to hack? Randomizer?

It would be "funny" if they presented a poll for the public to vote on which sites to hack.


According to Twitter, they were taking requests by phone on who to attack today. That's why today's attacks seemed so random.

On another note, in the EVE world, a disgruntled Alliance has claimed responsibility for calling in the attack on EVE. Now, pretty much every alliance out there is going to declare war on them as soon as the game comes back online. I may just have to join one and help hunt these guys down


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


A properly secured site _cannot_ be penetrated, unlike the "padlock" which is a physical destroyable thing.


I stopped reading right there.


----------



## theblah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


My opinion: drag em into the street and shoot em in the head. I really wouldn't have an issue with what they've done as far as accessing these sites, but posting personal information of consumers is not "lulzy," it's stupid, selfish, and destructive. The amount of hoops someone has to jump through once they're identity has been stolen is insane, not to mention the 10's of thousands of dollars it costs to get it rectified.


----------



## Skrillex

Don't see the point tbh.

What have Minecraft and Eve online done to harm anyone ?

Well done hackers have a sticker.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theblah*


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE*


----------



## nutri

These guys are obscenely good at what they do. It is going to be a long time before anything is done to stop them. That one website for the security firm is still the lolsec picture from when they changed it. Apparently they can't figure out what happened. That really says something about these guys.


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


My opinion: drag em into the street and shoot em in the head. I really wouldn't have an issue with what they've done as far as accessing these sites, but posting personal information of consumers is not "lulzy," it's stupid, selfish, and destructive. The amount of hoops someone has to jump through once they're identity has been stolen is insane, not to mention the 10's of thousands of dollars it costs to get it rectified.


I agree with you. What they have done is just plain stupid. I still don't get why the hell they do these things. I guess it is to show that these sites/services have security flaws and flap around there hacker-peen? Isn't there a better way of informing the sites/services of there security flaws then posting peoples personal information on the web?


----------



## Vocality




----------



## Atomfix

Another source of the Titanic Tuesday Takedown

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/n...-escapades.ars


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vocality*





















what 9000?


----------



## refeek

At this point they're going a bit over the line. Even simple DDoS attacks can be traced eventually, and regardless of how good they are, ehhh. I've seen some REALLY good hackers before, and these guys are nothing but some teenagers with low self esteems. They did go after the U.S. Government though, and that's gonna be their biggest mistake.


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*





















What game is this? Is this for real?


----------



## allthatisman

The internet was sure nice while it lasted... I swear between the whole net neutrality, bandwidth caps, and now Anon and Lulz... it's now more than ever a financial liability to have anything connected to the internet. If this doesn't turn the internet into a poilce state, it will take us all back to 1990...


----------



## Vocality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue_k*


What game is this? Is this for real?


It's from League of Legends..which they've also DDoS'd apparently. Over 9000..are these kids twelve?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nutri*


These guys are obscenely good at what they do. It is going to be a long time before anything is done to stop them. That one website for the security firm is still the lolsec picture from when they changed it. Apparently they can't figure out what happened. That really says something about these guys.


you're assuming that either:
A- the security company has attempted to change it...
and
B- lulsec has locked them out of their own website..

doesn't actually say much about them... especially since that security company did that as a contest.


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


It's from League of Legends..which they've also DDoS'd apparently. Over 9000..are these kids twelve?


Ok thank you. That is some crazy numbers though. Also, yes it appears they are 12, or younger. No one with a brain would be doing this stupid act.


----------



## Coldnapalm

This is funny lol kinda glad they are doing this so other companies will focus on better security


----------



## alick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldnapalm*


This is funny lol kinda glad they are doing this so other companies will focus on better security


How can you be glad? How would you like your personal info/credit card numbers to be leaked on the web and your identity stolen? Also, how would you like it if OCN got DDoS?


----------



## Chris++

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*





















Regular LoL player here, this is a joke by Riot games, the actual developers, nothing to do with Lulzsec.

Edit: To clarify, they use this queue system to limit the flow of players entering, hence avoiding a "ddos"-like scenario, it works for true users, but as we've seen today, a true DdoS will bring it down fast.


----------



## koven

i find all of this rather amusing


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue_k*


How can you be glad? How would you like your personal info/credit card numbers to be leaked on the web and your identity stolen? Also, how would you like it if OCN got DDoS?


I haven't followed the last 15 pages so whose credit card numbers have been leaked and whose identity stolen?


----------



## Opeth07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


My opinion: drag em into the street and shoot em in the head. I really wouldn't have an issue with what they've done as far as accessing these sites, but posting personal information of consumers is not "lulzy," it's stupid, selfish, and destructive. The amount of hoops someone has to jump through once they're identity has been stolen is insane, not to mention the 10's of thousands of dollars it costs to get it rectified.


Please dont ever get into a position of any power, but with that attitude I'm sure people would have a hard time taking you seriously.


----------



## ABeta

We need to call in Section 9. This can only be the Laughing Man's doing


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


I haven't followed the last 15 pages so whose credit card numbers have been leaked and whose identity stolen?


Well so far none from this attack, yet. If you include Sony though, which Lulzsec is claiming they are the ones responsible for this, then quite a few. I was stating that how can someone be glad that Lulzsec is doing this. I was including Sony.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i find all of this rather amusing


Then you have the brain of a child. Go outside and understand what life is about instead of spending all day on OCN. it is obviously rotting your brain.


----------



## eseb1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Opeth07*


Please dont ever get into a position of any power, but with that attitude I'm sure people would have a hard time taking you seriously.


I was thinking the same when reading that post, lol.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Hmm.. I just thought of this, do you guys think after a while, Twitter may terminate their twitter account?


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Then you have the brain of a child. Go outside and understand what life is about instead of spending all day on OCN. it is obviously rotting your brain.


It's also incredibly self-centered.

Real people are being affected by this. It's not fun and games when you take a second to look at the consequences to their victims and to you as an internet user.


----------



## refeek

Hopefully they die in a fire before SW:TOR comes out. I'll hunt 'em myself if that gets hacked.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

It's all fun and games 'til it actually impacts one of us..


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


It's also incredibly self-centered.

Real people are being affected by this. It's not fun and games when you take a second to look at the consequences to their victims and to you as an internet user.


victims? you mean a bunch of fat virgins that couldnt login to their favorite game for a few hours? do they even count as real people?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Then you have the brain of a child. Go outside and understand what life is about instead of spending all day on OCN. it is obviously rotting your brain.


sorry buddy but i'm pretty sure my life is much better than yours, you can assume what you want though lol


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


It's all fun and games 'til it actually impacts one of us..


Easy to laugh at others' miscomings.
But when you're the victim, you completely change your stance.
Hypocrits.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


victims? you mean a bunch of fat virgins that couldnt login to their favorite game for a few hours? do they even count as real people?


Wow, still living in the ancient times where stereotypes rule.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris++*


Regular LoL player here, this is a joke by Riot games, the actual developers, nothing to do with Lulzsec.

Edit: To clarify, they use this queue system to limit the flow of players entering, hence avoiding a "ddos"-like scenario, it works for true users, but as we've seen today, a true DdoS will bring it down fast.


Just figured the Over 9000 thing was a stupid meme that would be found "Lulzy".


----------



## HeWhoDared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ressurrectin*


Easy to laugh at others' miscomings.
But when you're the victim, you completely change your stance.
Hypocrits.


Pretty much nailed it on the head. Nice avatar btw, rise of legends ftw


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I just got in on this. Can someone write a brief summary of what is going on?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ressurrectin*


Easy to laugh at others' miscomings.
But when you're the victim, you completely change your stance.
Hypocrits.


I am a victim. 
A victim of Sony's lack of security with my private information.
I don't even own a PS3 anymore, and haven't for quite some time and I was affected.
But I still think what LulzSec is doing is quite funny.

This isn't your average script kiddie.
These are people that know what they're doing.

People QQ'ing about their fav. games going down.
Go outside.


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*


I just got in on this. Can someone write a brief summary of what is going on?


Lulzsec is DDoSing EVE Online, League of Legends, Escapist magazine and was previously taking down Minecraft. Minecraft appears to be back up now, but the others are not. @mbudden, they might know what they are doing, but they are still asshats and it is not funny.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


victims? you mean a bunch of fat virgins that couldnt login to their favorite game for a few hours? do they even count as real people?


Think for one second please. It's not just about the games. People work for these companies. It affects their jobs, their livelihood. It affects our privacy as individuals. Releasing personal data can lead to identity theft. It affects the future of the internet that you're using right now. These actions could lead to government regulation of the internet. If you can't understand these concepts then you truly are a child.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue_k*


Lulzsec is DDoSing EVE Online, League of Legends, Escapist magazine and was previously taking down Minecraft. Minecraft appears to be back up now, but the others are not. @mbudden, they might know what they are doing, but they are still asshats and it is not funny.


Of course they're asshats.
I never said they weren't. But they're quite good at what they do.
Even though it seems like today they were only DDoS'ing.
EVE and I assume LoL took down their servers. I remember LulzSec retweeting their tweet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


Think for one second please. It's not just about the games. People work for these companies. It affects their jobs, their livelihood. It affects our privacy as individuals. Releasing personal data can lead to identity theft. It affects the future of the internet that you're using right now. These actions could lead to government regulation of the internet. If you can't understand these concepts then you truly are a child.


People need to go outside anyways.
The internet needs to shut down for a day or two.
People need to see that life can still go on without it for a few hours.


----------



## darksuffering

hmm didnt I say something about this a few days before it happened? :rollseyes:


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


People need to go outside anyways.
The internet needs to shut down for a day or two.
People need to see that life can still go on without it for a few hours.


says the man with 11,000 posts in less than a year.
lead the charge... go outside.


----------



## Traches

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


victims? you mean a bunch of fat virgins that couldnt login to their favorite game for a few hours? do they even count as real people?


Fat, virgin, sub-human reporting in.


----------



## Citra

What kind of computers do they use?


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


says the man with 11,000 posts in less than a year.
lead the charge... go outside.


lol. Also, I would go outside, but I fear creepers are going to get me. =p


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


says the man with 11,000 posts in less than a year.
lead the charge... go outside.


You last visited: 3 Hours Ago at 03:27 PM








where do you think I've been? silly kiddo.
enjoying this beautiful weather.


----------



## BradleyW

Have you been on lulzsec website. It's so funny. Are they just hacking everyone for fun or exposing the governent?


----------



## Fitzbane

I play league every day after class. This time happens to be at 2-5.

Im also not a virgin.

I am mad at lulzsec.


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


What kind of computers do they use?


$200 Linux boxes.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Have you been on lulzsec website. It's so funny. Are they just hacking everyone for fun or exposing the governent?


I guess you didn't notice by now, they're doing it for the lulz.


----------



## blue_k

Yeah, they do it for the lulz. Sooner then later they will be caught, then we will see who will be lulzing.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Opeth07*


Please dont ever get into a position of any power, but with that attitude I'm sure people would have a hard time taking you seriously.


With what attitude? The attitude that is protective of my fellow human being's personal information?

Sorry, but there's several different ways to notify a company of their security flaws. It's been going on for years. That's why the term "White Hat" was given to hackers who did break into systems to find vulnerabilities and notify their owners.

This doesn't fit what they're doing. Providing criminals with the information they need on thousands of people to steal their identities? Commit credit fraud? Hey, I'm glad you think it's okay to do that. I hope it happens to you so you can see what a real victim has to go through.


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


With what attitude? The attitude that is protective of my fellow human being's personal information?

Sorry, but there's several different ways to notify a company of their security flaws. It's been going on for years. That's why the term "White Hat" was given to hackers who did break into systems to find vulnerabilities and notify their owners.

This doesn't fit what they're doing. Providing criminals with the information they need on thousands of people to steal their identities? Commit credit fraud? Hey, I'm glad you think it's okay to do that. I hope it happens to you so you can see what a real victim has to go through.


+1

I am all for white hat hackers, but these guys are just pricks.


----------



## refeek

People like mbudden are just the absolute top of the type of people that I despise. They have no respect for others, or even themselves, and trash on people on forums for their only form of real entertainment. It's sad really, because they never really amount to anything, but they sure think they do.

The fact of the matter is that LulzSec are doing something that will change the face of the internet, and turn it into a police-enforced zone where everything you do, and type, is watched. Security on every site will have to reach legal minimums, and bandwidth will be monitored far heavier than ever before.

So no, this isn't "for the lulz", even they know that. They are hateful, and spiteful. Everyone from /b/ is.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red Rabbit*


$200 Linux boxes.










I doubt this is true, but if it is that's pretty sad.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue_k*


+1

I am all for white hat hackers, but these guys are just pricks.


I'm all for white hat's. But the problem is, LulzSec has been saying they have been sitting on these passwords to these databases and knowing they can own these certain companies/organizations for a while now.

Meaning that these companies/corporations with their millions/billions of dollars, didn't invest in the security. What's the point of owning a safe with guns in it, if you're going to keep it unlocked?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


People like mbudden are just the absolute top of the type of people that I despise. They have no respect for others, or even themselves, and trash on people on forums for their only form of real entertainment. It's sad really, because they never really amount to anything, but they sure think they do.

The fact of the matter is that LulzSec are doing something that will change the face of the internet, and turn it into a police-enforced zone where everything you do, and type, is watched. Security on every site will have to reach legal minimums, and bandwidth will be monitored far heavier than ever before.

So no, this isn't "for the lulz", even they know that. They are hateful, and spiteful. Everyone from /b/ is.


LOL. Despise me all you want.








Love me, love me, say that youuuuu love me.


----------



## c0nnection

Double post.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


At this point they're going a bit over the line. Even simple DDoS attacks can be traced eventually, and regardless of how good they are, ehhh. I've seen some REALLY good hackers before, and these guys are nothing but some teenagers with low self esteems. They did go after the U.S. Government though, and that's gonna be their biggest mistake.


Exactly. Which is why I mentioned g00ns Cl0r0x. His downfall was going political with his hackings. It went from hacking Teamspeak/Ventrilo/Games & beyond. Dude started hacking when he was like a young teenager. Now he's serving time and worrying about his soap.


----------



## Nahte27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


People like mbudden are just the absolute top of the type of people that I despise. They have no respect for others, or even themselves, and trash on people on forums for their only form of real entertainment. It's sad really, because they never really amount to anything, but they sure think they do.


But... but... without trashing other people online, how are they supposed make themselves feel superior to others?


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


I doubt this is true, but if it is that's pretty sad.


Why? You don't need a powerful computer to hack with.


----------



## Eldin




----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I'm all for white hat's. But the problem is, LulzSec has been saying they have been sitting on these passwords to these databases and knowing they can own these certain companies/organizations for a while now.

Meaning that these companies/corporations with their millions/billions of dollars, didn't invest in the security. What's the point of owning a safe with guns in it, if you're going to keep it unlocked?


Right, but what LulzSec should have done is tell the companies how they got that information so they can fix the security hole in a peaceful manner, not exploit it and pull off a juvenile prank.


----------



## refeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red Rabbit*


Why? You don't need a powerful computer to hack with.


But you need a LOT of bandwidth to DDoS a login server for games like EVE. So I doubt they're bad.


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


But you need a LOT of bandwidth to DDoS a login server for games like EVE. So I doubt they're bad.


They use bots for extra bandwidth, mostly. (They even mentioned this on their Twitter just now)


----------



## refeek

For people who like to hate on the /b/ of today, they sure spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue_k*


Right, but what LulzSec should have done is tell the companies how they got that information so they can fix the security hole in a peaceful manner, not exploit it and pull off a juvenile prank.


Of course. But their looking for lulz, and they have got it.
I don't agree with what they have done, but I do think whomever runs their Twitter is mighty funny.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *refeek*


But you need a LOT of bandwidth to DDoS a login server for games like EVE. So I doubt they're bad.


One word bro.
Botnet.


----------



## Mako0312

Please leave Microsoft alone. At least until I get my CC info off lol.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Why hasn't this been updated? I though that was the point of you jacking all the LULZ theads.


----------



## r34p3rex

League of Legends login server was DDoSed earlier. Hilarity ensued on the forums. I've never seen so many nerds raging in one place


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


League of Legends login server was DDoSed earlier. Hilarity ensued on the forums. I've never seen so many nerds raging in one place


Why must you infer? League is a fun game, I know many that play it from all aspects of life, not just nerds.

/feeding the troll.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


League of Legends login server was DDoSed earlier. Hilarity ensued on the forums. I've never seen so many nerds raging in one place


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE*


:getproof?:


http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board...isplay.php?f=2

Browse the first few pages.. full of Lulzsec references


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


League of Legends login server was DDoSed earlier. Hilarity ensued on the forums. I've never seen so many nerds raging in one place


http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/761...ty-denial.html This forum has had some pretty epic nerd rage episodes.


----------



## Red Rabbit

Is the OP ever going to be updated? I'd gladly do it myself if I could.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;13873510*


Quote:


> How is it fun when they ruin my gaming experience?
> 
> It's not fun at all. Now I really want to cry, because of how they've f up other people.


From a response on their forum.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13873892*
> From a response on their forum.


Lmao.. thats just sad..


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13873892*
> From a response on their forum.


Cool.


----------



## Squirrel

Well, I find it quite funny to be honest. Not so much the hacking, but people getting upset on the Internet because they think LulzSec might do something bad with personal information in the future (although they haven't done anything malicious with that information yet).

Once lulzsec posts CCs, SIN's, First+last names, addresses, emails etc all at once of given individuals, well I guess then it would be time to get upset.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refeek;13873221*
> But you need a LOT of bandwidth to DDoS a login server for games like EVE. So I doubt they're bad.


You don't need much bandwidth for DDoS at all, at least not for an individual computer. That's one of the main reasons to do it over a standard DoS attack. You just need a hell of a lot of zombies with enormous aggregate bandwidth.


----------



## Ducky

Minecraft is back up.


----------



## Opeth07

nvm I checked and it isnt real.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrel;13874462*
> Well, I find it quite funny to be honest. Not so much the hacking, but people getting upset on the Internet because they think LulzSec might do something bad with personal information in the future (although they haven't done anything malicious with that information yet).
> 
> Once lulzsec posts CCs, SIN's, First+last names, addresses, emails etc all at once of given individuals, well I guess then it would be time to get upset.


They already have, or don't you read?

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/06/lulzsec-hacker-group-leaks-personal-data-from-sony-servers-mocks-the-fbi.html
http://www.pcworld.com/article/230122/porn_site_users_beware_lulzsec_posts_your_email_address.html
http://www.complex.com/tech/2011/06/hackers-break-into-sony-servers-and-post-info


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13874488*
> You don't need much bandwidth for DDoS at all, at least not for an individual computer. That's one of the main reasons to do it over a standard DoS attack. You just need a hell of a lot of zombies with enormous aggregate bandwidth.


Not true. The gateway to reach those zombies needs a decent amount of bandwidth.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;13874694*
> They already have, or don't you read?
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/06/lulzsec-hacker-group-leaks-personal-data-from-sony-servers-mocks-the-fbi.html
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/230122/porn_site_users_beware_lulzsec_posts_your_email_address.html
> http://www.complex.com/tech/2011/06/hackers-break-into-sony-servers-and-post-info


Sorry but you can't steal someone's identity with their email address and password to some pron website they signed up for.

Also, no SIN's or CC numbers have been stolen by LulzSec or at least they weren't leaked online.

I think you are the one who is not reading and would rather "drag people on the streets and shoot them"


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13873158*
> I doubt this is true, but if it is that's pretty sad.


What do you mean? Linux is the only OS you can use for any real network penetration, and the hardware requirements for a command line are pretty minimal. A $200 linux box is a perfect hacking computer.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrel;13874877*
> Sorry but you can't steal someone's identity with their email address and password to some pron website they signed up for.
> 
> Also, no SIN's or CC numbers have been stolen by LulzSec or at least they weren't leaked online.
> 
> I think you are the one who is not reading and would rather "drag people on the streets and shoot them"


http://lulzsecurity.com/releases/Sony_Pictures_International_AUTOTRADER_USERS.txt

They do post passwords names emails and other stuff. You are ignorant


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traches;13874936*
> What do you mean? Linux is the only OS you can use for any real network penetration, and the hardware requirements for a command line are pretty minimal. A $200 linux box is a perfect hacking computer.


Back Track 5 comes to mind


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13875667*
> Back Track 5 comes to mind


Which is based off a linux kernel.


----------



## KOBALT

Cmon guys.... a few random gaming sites and companies being hacked isn't gonna shut down the entire internet or censor our access to it at all. Stuff like this happens everyday.


----------



## __Pat__

To all people who say a properly secure website can be penetrated, please explain how, if there are no vulnerabilities, a penetration would occur? You're really not making any sense.
Or are you guys just spouting what you've been told by security "experts" (read: people like Blackberg security http://www.blackbergsecurity.us/ ), without any true knowledge of the conversation at hand, simply because you disagree with my position on the matter?

Don't get me wrong, I didn't say it was a walk in the park to properly secure a website, but it's not impossible either. Proper coding, along with testing your website for vulnerabilities would go a long way from having an unencrypted database to be got from an SQL injection.


----------



## randomizer

The problem is that you can never be sure if the site is completely free of vulnerabilities.


----------



## pjBSOD

People shouldn't praise Lulzsec, they've done nothing productive. All they've done is leak innocent people's personal information, and DDoS'd various gaming servers. All for the "lulz".


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13876218*
> To all people who say a properly secure website can be penetrated, please explain how, if there are no vulnerabilities, a penetration would occur? You're really not making any sense.
> Or are you guys just spouting what you've been told by security "experts" (read: people like Blackberg security http://www.blackbergsecurity.us/ ), without any true knowledge of the conversation at hand, simply because you disagree with my position on the matter?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I didn't say it was a walk in the park to properly secure a website, but it's not impossible either. Proper coding, along with testing your website for vulnerabilities would go a long way from having an unencrypted database to be got from an SQL injection.


And how do you ensure no vulnerabilities? You do realize that many vulnerabilities are secured because they have been exploited. In essence, the hack comes first, the patch comes later. So anyone who discovers a new vulnerability now has an inside track via an exploit that is unknown to those trying to keep intruders out. These are basic security concepts, it's clear you know nothing about it.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13876398*
> And how do you ensure no vulnerabilities? You do realize that many vulnerabilities are secured because they have been exploited. In essence, the hack comes first, the patch comes later. So anyone who discovers a new vulnerability now has an inside track via an exploit that is unknown to those trying to keep intruders out. These are basic security concepts, it's clear you know nothing about it.


Clearly you read half my post.
Quote:


> Don't get me wrong, I didn't say it was a walk in the park to properly secure a website, but it's not impossible either. Proper coding, along with testing your website for vulnerabilities would go a long way from having an unencrypted database to be got from an SQL injection.


And would you rather have these vulnerabilities hacked by a hacker who tells no one about them and uses him for himself?


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13876475*
> Clearly you read half my post.
> 
> And would you rather have these vulnerabilities hacked by a hacker who tells no one about them and uses him for himself?


Nope, read the whole thing, you're still wrong. If there's a person using a computer or it is connected to a network, it is hackable.

And nope again, I would rather have vulnerabilities discovered by hackers who notify the company and the creators of the vulnerable software so that it can be patched and secured. You can try to justify it any way you like, but you're simply mistaken.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13876627*
> Nope, read the whole thing, you're still wrong. If there's a person using a computer or it is connected to a network, it is hackable.


That's the reasoning that's behind companies having such a low standard of security. There's a difference between a hacker being able to hack some useless part of the website, and being able to hack your main database.
Quote:


> And nope again, I would rather have vulnerabilities discovered by hackers who notify the company and the creators of the vulnerable software so that it can be patched and secured. You can try to justify it any way you like, but you're simply mistaken.


So you're agreeing with me


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13876682*
> That's the reasoning that's behind companies having such a low standard of security. There's a difference between a hacker being able to hack some useless part of the website, and being able to hack your main database.


Once again you have absolutely no clue about network security.You've gone from saying websites can be unhackable to saying that they can get into useless parts of the website. Which is it?
Quote:


> So you're agreeing with me


I'm not agreeing with you whatsoever, LulzSec did not conduct their hacking anywhere close to the manner in which I described. I'm done trying to explain this to you, I don't think you even know what you're arguing about anymore.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13876767*
> Once again you have absolutely no clue about network security.You've gone from saying websites can be unhackable to saying that they can get into useless parts of the website. Which is it?


I'm meeting you half-way through. I still maintain that a properly secured website cannot be hacked. But since you say that a properly secured website is impossible to attain, I'm arguing you on the basis of trying to achieve maximum humanly possible security.
Quote:


> I'm done trying to explain this to you, I don't think you even know what you're arguing about anymore.


All I can say is that the feeling's mutual.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13876884*
> I'm meeting you half-way through. I still maintain that a properly secured website cannot be hacked.


This seems like a pointless assertion though. It's like saying that a piece of string that is of infinite length cannot be measured. Well... yea... but it doesn't exist so why bother mentioning it? What do you define as "properly secured" anyway?


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13876884*
> I'm meeting you half-way through. I still maintain that a properly secured website cannot be hacked. But since you say that a properly secured website is impossible to attain, I'm arguing you on the basis of trying to achieve maximum humanly possible security.


You can't ever be 100% properly secured - it is impossible to know all vulnerabilities before they are discovered. Therein lies the fundamental flaw of every statement you make.

And once again, I also agree that hacking can be done in a manner to achieve maximum human security and without causing harm - BUT THIS IS NOT WHAT LULZSEC IS DOING.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13877002*
> This seems like a pointless assertion though. It's like saying that a piece of string that is of infinite length cannot be measured. Well... yea... but it doesn't exist so why bother mentioning it? What do you define as "properly secured" anyway?


I didn't say it was impossible, he did. I truly doubt it is _impossible_ to close up all dangerous vulnerabilities in a website. If a hacker can discover the vulnerability why can't the security "expert" who's job is to discover these and patch them up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13877077*
> You can't ever be 100% properly secured - it is impossible to know all vulnerabilities before they are discovered. Therein lies the fundamental flaw of every statement you make.
> 
> And once again, I also agree that hacking can be done in a manner to achieve maximum human security and without causing harm - BUT THIS IS NOT WHAT LULZSEC IS DOING.


Like I said to randomizer, isn't that what the security folks job to discover them? If some hacker can do it in his free time "for the lulz"... maybe those people shouldn't be working in security.

As for lulzsec, it seems we'll just have to agree to disagree, as it boils down to a matter of opinion.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13877102*
> I didn't say it was impossible, he did. I truly doubt it is _impossible_ to close up all dangerous vulnerabilities in a website. If a hacker can discover the vulnerability why can't the security "expert" who's job is to discover these and patch the up?


Yeah just like he's saying it's impossible to measure an infinite string. Come on man, get with the program.

You truly doubt it because you don't know what you're talking about. Ask any network engineer, security expert, or a hacker themselves and they will say exactly the same thing - it is impossible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13877102*
> As for lulzsec, it seems we'll just have to agree to disagree, as it boils down to a matter of opinion.


It is not a matter of opinion, it is FACT that they have caused harm.


----------



## KOBALT

The hacker's ability is what will make a site impossible to hack. There's always a way. It just depends on if someone can find it.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13877175*
> The hacker's ability is what will make a site impossible to hack. There's always a way. It just depends on if someone can find it.


If it can be built, it can be torn down. No one is ever number one. There is always someone better than you at everything. You make an amazing security feature and a day later someone figured out something you forgot.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13877194*
> If it can be built, it can be torn down. No one is ever number one. There is always someone better than you at everything. You make an amazing security feature and a day later someone figured out something you forgot.


Agreed


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13877194*
> If it can be built, it can be torn down. No one is ever number one. There is always someone better than you at everything. You make an amazing security feature and a day later someone figured out something you forgot.


It is quite sad that you are not bothered with the fact that hackers doing things for the lolz are better than the people who make a living protecting us.

I give up, keep giving these people excuses not to properly protect your information. Just don't go crying about it when it happens.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13877315*
> It is quite sad that you are not bothered with the fact that hackers doing things for the lolz are better than the people who make a living protecting us.


Doesn't matter if it bothers him or not. This is a news thread. Not a feelings thread.

We're entitled to have opinions on the topic at hand, but don't piss yourself if he doesn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13877344*
> Doesn't matter if it bothers him or not. This is a news thread. Not a feelings thread.
> 
> We're entitled to have opinions on the topic at hand, but don't piss yourself if he doesn't lose sleep over it.


Meh, I'm just wasting time at work








If anything I'm pissing myself laughing


----------



## Scrappy

I personally am looking forward to the /b/ vs lulzsec war.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13877382*
> I personally am looking forward to the /b/ vs lulzsec war.


Who says they aren't one and the same?!


----------



## Scrappy

They did


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13877445*
> They did


Hahaha. You can hate lulzsec as much as you want, you can't deny they aren't incredibly funny.


----------



## KOBALT

I want a LulzSec tshirt


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13877484*
> Hahaha. You can hate lulzsec as much as you want, you can't deny they aren't incredibly funny.


I never said they weren't but I won't be complaining when they get arrested either.


----------



## Geemaa

There should be a shirt that says 'I do it for the Lulz' I'd totally buy it :d

edit: omg they do make em









http://www.zazzle.com/lulzsec_monocle_shirt-235737721723235897


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geemaa;13877516*
> There should be a shirt that says 'I do it for the Lulz' I'd totally buy it :d
> 
> edit: omg they do make em


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13877315*
> It is quite sad that you are not bothered with the fact that hackers doing things for the lolz are better than the people who make a living protecting us.
> 
> I give up, keep giving these people excuses not to properly protect your information. Just don't go crying about it when it happens.


Its actually quite sad that you are ok with the hackers doing it for the lulz are still causing damage to innocent people.

I'd love to see your reaction when someone puts your information on the web "for the lulz"


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13877567*
> Its actually quite sad that you are ok with the hackers doing it for the lulz are still causing damage to innocent people.
> 
> I'd love to see your reaction when someone puts your information on the web "for the lulz"


They already have! My own fault.. I deserve it for trusting a huge corporation to protect me against hackers doing it for the lulz








But what's done is done, might as well lul at it.


----------



## KOBALT

It's like the funny videos of people getting hit in the nuts with a baseball or something. We all laugh until it happens to us.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13877634*
> It's like the funny videos of people getting hit in the nuts with a baseball or something. We all laugh until it happens to us.


And if it does happen to you, later on you joke about it with your friends. (while hoping it doesn't EVER happen again to you







)


----------



## Zinxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13877606*
> They already have! My own fault.. I deserve it for trusting a huge corporation to protect me against hackers doing it for the lulz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's done is done, might as well lul at it.


It is just as difficult to protect data as it is to protect your life. While you may think it is easy and expected for a company to protect your stuff, it really isn't. You trust security, cops, and the people around you. When you walk into a mall, you are trusting that place and the people around you. While security is there doing what they can, they can't stop all potential threats. So when a lunatic walks up behind an innocent person and shoots them in the back, it is hilarious because not only did the person deserve it for trusting the mall security, but it will definitely show everyone that there is a security exploit.
That is essentially what you are saying. It is funny to watch everyone suffer because you, and a lot of people here, happen to have this hate against corporations. It isn't logical, it isn't right, and these guys deserve some extreme prison time. You could trust the companies holding your information, even if they have no security. You can trust them, if groups like lulzSecurity didn't exist. They are the reason you can't trust anyone.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;13877692*
> So when a lunatic walks up behind an innocent person and shoots them in the back, it is hilarious because not only did the person deserve it for trusting the mall security, but it will definitely show everyone that there is a security exploit.That is essentially what you are saying.












Ya, buddy... random murdering rules


----------



## blue_k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;13877692*
> It is just as difficult to protect data as it is to protect your life. While you may think it is easy and expected for a company to protect your stuff, it really isn't. You trust security, cops, and the people around you. When you walk into a mall, you are trusting that place and the people around you. While security is there doing what they can, they can't stop all potential threats. So when a lunatic walks up behind an innocent person and shoots them in the back, it is hilarious because not only did the person deserve it for trusting the mall security, but it will definitely show everyone that there is a security exploit.
> That is essentially what you are saying. It is funny to watch everyone suffer because you, and a lot of people here, happen to have this hate against corporations. It isn't logical, it isn't right, and these guys deserve some extreme prison time. You could trust the companies holding your information, even if they have no security. You can trust them, if groups like lulzSecurity didn't exist. They are the reason you can't trust anyone.


I agree. They will get caught sooner then later, especially if they try anything with big brother.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;13877692*
> It is just as difficult to protect data as it is to protect your life. While you may think it is easy and expected for a company to protect your stuff, it really isn't. You trust security, cops, and the people around you. When you walk into a mall, you are trusting that place and the people around you. While security is there doing what they can, they can't stop all potential threats. So when a lunatic walks up behind an innocent person and shoots them in the back, it is hilarious because not only did the person deserve it for trusting the mall security, but it will definitely show everyone that there is a security exploit.
> That is essentially what you are saying. It is funny to watch everyone suffer because you, and a lot of people here, happen to have this hate against corporations. It isn't logical, it isn't right, and these guys deserve some extreme prison time.


Ah Zinxe, I should have known you would appear if brought Sony's name in vain.

What if a terrorist put a bomb and killed a dozen people in an airplane? Would airport security not be to blame?

And I do not know where you deduce that I have hate against this corporation. I am simply demanding my rights as a customer of theirs. And I would not be a customer in the first place if I hated this company.
Quote:


> You could trust the companies holding your information, even if they have no security. You can trust them, if groups like lulzSecurity didn't exist. They are the reason you can't trust anyone.


But that's human nature. You might as well say we wouldn't need the police if there aren't criminals. That's just wishful thinking. The reality is, groups like that exist, and we must learn how to deal with it. We can start by holding the people in charge of protecting us up to their responsibility, instead of giving them excuses for their failures.


----------



## KOBALT

Hackers steal info all the time. The fact that LulzSec has released it's findings to the public, will maybe make companies more aware of their security flaws. I'm not saying LulzSec is right, but they exist whether we like it or not as well as other hackers.


----------



## Zinxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13877792*
> Ah Zinxe, I should have known you would appear if brought Sony's name in vain.
> 
> What if a terrorist put a bomb and killed a dozen people in an airplane? Would airport security not be to blame?
> 
> And I do not know where you deduce that I have hate against this corporation. I am simply demanding my rights as a customer of theirs. And I would not be a customer in the first place if I hated this company.
> 
> But that's human nature. You might as well say we wouldn't need the police if there aren't criminals. That's just wishful thinking. The reality is, groups like that exist, and we must learn how to deal with it. We can start by holding the people in charge of protecting us up to their responsibility, instead of giving them excuses for their failures.


What? My comment has nothing to do with Sony.

The airport security would be responsible, but they are not to blame. The blame goes on the terrorist. The security would be responsible because their job is to prevent it. That wasn't what I was trying to express though. I came into this thread late, so I missed half of what was going on. Though, it appeared you were justifying hackers and their malicious attacks because apparently the corporation deserves the trouble because their security can be breached. You also appear to believe the end user deserves the collateral damage because they trusted the corporation with their data.
So, like my scenario, I will apply what your logic appears to be expressing. What you *appear* to be stating is that if a terrorist bombed a plane, then the airline deserves the damage and losses, and the passengers deserve to die because they trusted the airline.
The companies here are responsible for the losses, but the way people in this thread are trying to justify the attacks is just stupid.

Edit: Now that I went back to reading, I judged your post based on someone's reply to you, which was their interpretation. So I interpreted an interpretation.

I'm not going to bother removing my posts, because there are still people on this forum who think these corporations deserve the attacks because apparently they are professional security experts and know what they are talking about.

And you can trash Sony all you want. Their laptops are crap and over priced, their ericsons are mediocre at best, their flat panels are over priced. I'm not a Sony fanboy, despite what you people may think.


----------



## KOBALT

Nobody deserves to be hacked, really. It's more of the fact that when it does happen and the company wasn't properly protected, then I really don't feel bad for them. It's the whole "it'll happen to everyone else, but not me" attitude. I'm not gonna say anyone deserved it, but tighten up the security if you're gonna be handling people's personal info.


----------



## Spunkybd

Minecraft crew seemed to take it well, they kinda shrugged it off tbh.

They are my heroes.


----------



## Scrappy

Eve went nuts, are they still offline?


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;13878568*
> -snip-
> 
> Edit: Now that I went back to reading, I judged your post based on someone's reply to you, which was their interpretation. So I interpreted an interpretation.
> 
> I'm not going to bother removing my posts, because there are still people on this forum who think these corporations deserve the attacks because apparently they are professional security experts and know what they are talking about.


You judged my post based on someone's interpretation. Now that's not fair








People are interpreting my post the way they like and putting words in my mouth as you've seen.

I am not saying the passengers deserve to die, but they certainly can't complain if they chose that particular airline despite knowing it's lack of security, they cannot cry victim.
I am saying that the airline is to be held responsible towards it's lack of security. (or in this case the airport security) I am not saying they deserve the damages, but they certainly don't have the right to complain if it happens, and play victim.

Ok without the analogy, I am not targeting the companies here. I am targeting the experts they hired for their security.

And just as you find the people justifying the attacks irrational, I find the people here defending those security firms for not doing their job properly irrational.
"There's always someone better" (that someone probably being some teenager doing things for the lulz) is an excuse that professional security firms, who are charging other companies money for the single purpose of protecting them, should never be allowed to use.

And just as I said earlier, and as some people said here, better to have someone expose the flaws, then not expose them and secretly abuse them.
Imagine waking up one morning, discovering all your credit cards are maxed out, and not knowing it was because some black hat hacker hacked company X and stole all your information.


----------



## Clipze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;13877692*
> It is just as difficult to protect data as it is to protect your life. While you may think it is easy and expected for a company to protect your stuff, it really isn't. You trust security, cops, and the people around you. When you walk into a mall, you are trusting that place and the people around you. While security is there doing what they can, they can't stop all potential threats. *So when a lunatic walks up behind an innocent person and shoots them in the back*, it is hilarious because not only did the person deserve it for trusting the mall security, but it will definitely show everyone that there is a security exploit.
> That is essentially what you are saying. It is funny to watch everyone suffer because you, and a lot of people here, happen to have this hate against corporations. It isn't logical, it isn't right, and these guys deserve some extreme prison time. You could trust the companies holding your information, even if they have no security. You can trust them, if groups like lulzSecurity didn't exist. They are the reason you can't trust anyone.


this is when you know youve been sitting too long on games


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Hacking group LulzSec has launched attacks on a number of new sites and companies, ranging from review site The Escapist through to indie hit Minecraft.
> 
> The attacks apparently came about after LulzSec started taking requests on Twitter in an event LulzSec called #TitanicTakeoverTuesday.
> 
> The group targeted the login servers for online games EVE Online and League of Legends, preventing users from playing the games and taking down the website for EVE in the process. Minecraft's login servers were also targeted, though Mojang were quick to react to the attack. Games website The Escapist was also taken down as part of yesterdays attacks.
> 
> CCP, the developer of EVE Online, explained that the attacks came in the form of distributed denial of service attacks and that no subscriber information or payment details had been compromised.
> 
> 'Our policy in such cases is to mobilize a taskforce of internal and external experts to evaluate the situation,' said CCP's Jón Hörðdal. 'At 17:55 UTC, that group concluded that our best course of action was to go completely offline while an exhaustive scan of our entire infrastructure was executed.'
> 
> LulzSec has previously targeted other games companies, including Sony, Nintendo, Bethesda and Codemasters.


Source


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros;13879128*
> Source


i'm starting to think this is getting really out of control

they're going to try something BIG soon methinks.......

whats the rationale in lulzsec doing this? I understand about Sony cause they went against hackers and stuff....but minecraft and eve? really?


----------



## Scrappy

Well LulzSec is awake and ready today, any bets on what they have planned?


----------



## L Lawliet

WoW.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;13879720*
> 
> whats the rationale in lulzsec doing this? I understand about Sony cause they went against hackers and stuff....but minecraft and eve? really?


Its literally for the lulz.

These guys clearly got picked on too much when they were children.


----------



## Psyren

I like how they took down LoL's login servers, which btw aren't all that stable to begin with


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


And just as you find the people justifying the attacks irrational, I find the people here defending those security firms for not doing their job properly irrational.


Show me where a single person was defending the security firms for not doing their job properly. Using a straw man after your argument has been shown to be riddled with holes isn't going to work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


And just as I said earlier, and as some people said here, better to have someone expose the flaws, then not expose them and secretly abuse them.
Imagine waking up one morning, discovering all your credit cards are maxed out, and not knowing it was because some black hat hacker hacked company X and stole all your information.


Now you're just trying to justify one evil is better than the other. There are harmless ways for hackers to expose security flaws that do not negatively affect the company, its emloyees and most of all, the customers.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Not sure if this is true but some info just went up about the main website owner to lulzsecurity.com. Not sure if this is even true but I will paste it here for you guys to see but with no link b/c it is on pastebin.


William PD has twitter and and RT'ed LulzSec on who's William PD
http://twitter.com/#!/williampd


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


Show me where a single person was defending the security firms for not doing their job properly. Using a straw man after your argument has been shown to be riddled with holes isn't going to work.


I quoted one of the post. The others followed or preceded it. And my argument is far from being riddled with holes. You have no understanding whatsoever about a security firm does. You keep talking about one cannot fully protect a website, or how it's hard to find "hidden vulnerabilities", like it's not their job to discover them, and they simply wait for the hackers to do so and they simply patch them up.

What kind of low standards are those?
By your logic, if a plane is designed with a flaw that causes it to crash and kill hundreds of people, the engineer is not at fault, because it's such a "complicated" system, and he's only human and he couldn't have possibly been discovered that flaw.

Quote:



Now you're just trying to justify one evil is better than the other. There are harmless ways for hackers to expose security flaws that do not negatively affect the company, its emloyees and most of all, the customers.


Truly doubtful. Did Sony even bother upgrading their security after the attacks by Anon? No. Because no long term damage has been made. Lulz had to do long term damage. Quite simple.


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


Truly doubtful. Did Sony even bother upgrading their security after the attacks by Anon? No. Because no long term damage has been made. Lulz had to do long term damage. Quite simple.


I'm a former employee of Sony, SOE corp. and I still have many friends there; the above statement is an absolute fallacy.

After the attacks Sony moved in with a "security firm" to actually establish some control and evaluate the damage. Immediately after that, improvements in Sony's security began and are still on-going.

So, security was upgraded and actually "ponied" onto the servers. Not that it really mattered or would have made a difference considering the servers that Lulz uses but, saying they did nothing, is truly ignorant.


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked;13880291*
> I'm a former employee of Sony, SOE corp. and I still have many friends there; the above statement is an absolute fallacy.
> 
> After the attacks Sony moved in with a "security firm" to actually establish some control and evaluate the damage. Immediately after that, improvements in Sony's security began and are still on-going.
> 
> So, security was upgraded and actually "ponied" onto the servers. Not that it really mattered or would have made a difference considering the servers that Lulz uses but, saying they did nothing, is truly ignorant.


What security firm did they use.....Infragard?


----------



## Mr.Pie

The only thing that I wish lulzec would do is hack motorola's servers and get the atrix bootloader unlocked


----------



## Scrappy

Take down Apple!


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


What security firm did they use.....Infragard?










...I'm really not at liberty to say but, quite honestly, do you really think it would've mattered?

Sony did the best they could in as little time as they could...I'm sorry if that's not good enough for you or the rest of OCN but, at least they tried.

Lulz makes Anonymous look like a tinker toy and unfortunately, I'd wager they have the capability to make it into almost any server with the exception of a few.

I'd love to see your security "network" stand up to them.


----------



## Scrappy

I do think Sony should have had the personal information encrypted, plain text isn't good.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


You have no understanding whatsoever about a security firm does.


Are you sure it's not you who doesn't?

Quote:



You keep talking about one cannot fully protect a website, or how it's hard to find "hidden vulnerabilities", like it's not their job to discover them, and they simply wait for the hackers to do so and they simply patch them up.


All I've asserted is that it's impossible to completely secure a website. I never said they simply wait for hackers to patch, but the reality is many exploits/vulnerabilities are found this way. The fact that you don't know that tells me you know abosolutely nothing about this subject.

Quote:



What kind of low standards are those?
By your logic, if a plane is designed with a flaw that causes it to crash and kill hundreds of people, the engineer is not at fault, because it's such a "complicated" system, and he's only human and he couldn't have possibly been discovered that flaw.


I never said security firms should be held to low standards. In fact, I never said anything about security firms in general in a single one of my posts. I simply said it is impossible to have an unhackable website. You're babbling on about something I never even addressed.

Quote:



Truly doubtful. Did Sony even bother upgrading their security after the attacks by Anon? No. Because no long term damage has been made. Lulz had to do long term damage. Quite simple.


So now you're saying there aren't harmless ways to expose a security flaw? Are you high?


----------



## Tweex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masked*


...I'm really not at liberty to say but, quite honestly, do you really think it would've mattered?

Sony did the best they could in as little time as they could...I'm sorry if that's not good enough for you or the rest of OCN but, at least they tried.

Lulz makes Anonymous look like a tinker toy and unfortunately, I'd wager they have the capability to make it into almost any server with the exception of a few.

I'd love to see your security "network" stand up to them.


I know better than to poke a hornets nest with a stick once I have already been stung....REPEATEDLY.


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I do think Sony should have had the personal information encrypted, plain text isn't good.


This is actually one of the reasons I 'left'...My information was stolen with other employees' info, unfortunately...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


I know better than to poke a hornets nest with a stick once I have already been stung....REPEATEDLY.


Eh, I'm not allergic to bees...That's why god gave us the hose and cans of Bygone.

In any event, they still tried and I don't necessarily find their tactics to be poking. They got stung, decided it was okay to still wear shorts and went back outside...That's FAR from taunting the attacker...They just simply failed to adequately protect themselves.

HUGE difference.


----------



## _GTech

The side effects to these hacker's work is a call for better network security, which in turn may actually produce more jobs, as more hours are dedicated to focusing on Network security, these corporations will be forced to pay IT or pay for their lulz...


----------



## nub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Not sure if this is true but some info just went up about the main website owner to lulzsecurity.com. I will paste it here for you guys to see but with no link b/c it is on pastebin.


If this is real, then it might not be much longer until they are caught.  Hopefully they will be 'renditioned' to some place in eastern europe or the middle east for 'enhanced interrogation techniques'


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


All I've asserted is that it's impossible to completely secure a website. I never said they simply wait for hackers to patch, but the reality is many exploits/vulnerabilities are found this way. The fact that you don't know that tells me you know abosolutely nothing about this subject.

I never said security firms should be held to low standards. In fact, I never said anything about security firms in general in a single one of my posts. I simply said it is impossible to have an unhackable website. You're babbling on about something I never even addressed.


That is what I'm complaining about. Just because it's what everyone's doing doesn't make it right. You know who security firms are? White hat hackers. Their sole job is to sit all day and try to hack the website in order to find the vulnerabilities.

And your telling me it's ok for them not to be able to find some hidden vulnerabilities while some other hacker doing it for the lulz can? Because in my opinion people like that are in the wrong business and should retire immediately.

Quote:



So now you're saying there aren't harmless ways to expose a security flaw? Are you high?


There are. But they are rarely effective.


----------



## Tweex

Tell me it isn't so!!! They hit Neopets....this is the last straw.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Who knows, American are so predictable. It is not surprised what is going to happen to them. xD


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I would enjoy seeing them try to take on World of Warcraft servers..those are pretty beefy compared to the kids stuff they are dealing with now


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


That is what I'm complaining about. Just because it's what everyone's doing doesn't make it right. You know who security firms are? White hat hackers. Their sole job is to sit all day and try to hack the website in order to find the vulnerabilities.

And your telling me it's ok for them not to be able to find some hidden vulnerabilities while some other hacker doing it for the lulz can? Because in my opinion people like that are in the wrong business and should retire immediately.


Great, I'm well aware of what they do. But it's still impossible for them to find all vulnerabilities before someone else does. There's simply too many variables that would make it impossible for one firm or any number of people for that matter. Get that through your head. It is simple a numbers game. It's impossible for one hacker to look through every line of code of every piece of software on a machine to make sure it couldn't provide a vulnerability. Then you'll have to ensure that every machine that has access to that machine is 100% secure. Then you have to ensure that every person that has access to that machine doesn't someone open another vulnerability. It is simply IMPOSSIBLE.

Quote:



There are. But they are rarely effective.


Once again, you know little about what you speak of. How is a so called "white hat" hack less effective? The difference is intent. A white hat hacker knows the same exploit, can use it in the same way to gain access, but chooses to use that knowledge to notify the company without causing harm. The malicious guy knows the exploit, uses it to gain access in the exact same way but simply chooses to download the sensitive data he has gotten access to. Give up, please.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


Great, I'm well aware of what they do. But it's still impossible for them to find all vulnerabilities before someone else does. There's simply too many variables that would make it impossible for one firm or any number of people for that matter. Get that through your head. It is simple a numbers game. It's impossible for one hacker to look through every line of code of every piece of software on a machine to make sure it couldn't provide a vulnerability. Then you'll have to ensure that every machine that has access to that machine is 100% secure. Then you have to ensure that every person that has access to that machine doesn't someone open another vulnerability. It is simply IMPOSSIBLE.


One hacker?! ONE?! They are an entire company that are payed enormous amounts of money to provide protection for extremely sensitive data. Your post has shown that it's you who doesn't know what he's talking about. That is without taking into consideration the expensive equipment and software they can use that the standard hacker does not possess.

Quote:



Once again, you know little about what you speak of. How is a so called "white hat" hack less effective? The difference is intent. A white hat hacker knows the same exploit, can use it in the same way to gain access, but chooses to use that knowledge to notify the company without causing harm.


And the company would probably not care thinking that it would not be hacked. "It could never happen to me"

Quote:



The malicious guy knows the exploit, uses it to gain access in the exact same way but simply chooses to download the sensitive data he has gotten access to. Give up, please.


Yes. He does not go on declaring it to the world. He uses it in secret. If lulz are as malicious as you say, then they would not have declared what they have done.


----------



## Floy

Quote:



The hacker group Lulz Security has opened a telephone request line so its fans can suggest potential targets.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13777129


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


One hacker?! ONE?! They are an entire company that are payed enormous amounts of money to provide protection for extremely sensitive data. Your post has shown that it's you who doesn't know what he's talking about. That is without taking into consideration the expensive equipment and software they can use that the standard hacker does not possess.


It doesn't matter how many people they employ, their special tools, or how much money they have. It's not possible! Please, go ask one of these security companies you know so much about









Quote:



And the company would probably not care thinking that it would not be hacked. "It could never happen to me"


The company wouldn't care that you showed them a serious vulnerability? Of course they would. And if they didn't, your all powerful security companies would have no purpose.

Quote:



Yes. He does not go on declaring it to the world. He uses it in secret. If lulz are as malicious as you say, then they would not have declared what they have done.


So you're saying every white hat hacker is secretly keeping sensitive data and using it in secret? LOLOLOL. That would mean every security company is doing just that. *If Lulz were not malicious, they would have never downloaded the data from the root directory in the first place.* Seriously dude, you're digging yourself a bottomless pit of misunderstanding and ignorance at this point.


----------



## dave12

Is this squad of pirate ninja's the impetus for the 17 windows updates, adobe, and HP security updates that I just installed?


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Who knows, the possibly outcome can be better right? And lol BBC a UK crap that can't even detect timelap. And who knows about Gag gag. Keep follow karma's noobs. xD


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Heroes of Newerth master login server is down. They need some treatment. Also, DotA is better.


http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/81036958826102784


----------



## Tweex

According to their Twitter feed they are going to be hitting EVEOnline again tonight.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zinxe*


What? My comment has nothing to do with Sony.

The airport security would be responsible, but they are not to blame. The blame goes on the terrorist. The security would be responsible because their job is to prevent it. That wasn't what I was trying to express though. I came into this thread late, so I missed half of what was going on. Though, it appeared you were justifying hackers and their malicious attacks because apparently the corporation deserves the trouble because their security can be breached. You also appear to believe the end user deserves the collateral damage because they trusted the corporation with their data. 
So, like my scenario, I will apply what your logic appears to be expressing. What you *appear* to be stating is that if a terrorist bombed a plane, then the airline deserves the damage and losses, and the passengers deserve to die because they trusted the airline. 
The companies here are responsible for the losses, but the way people in this thread are trying to justify the attacks is just stupid.

Edit: Now that I went back to reading, I judged your post based on someone's reply to you, which was their interpretation. So I interpreted an interpretation.

I'm not going to bother removing my posts, because there are still people on this forum who think these corporations deserve the attacks because apparently they are professional security experts and know what they are talking about.

And you can trash Sony all you want. Their laptops are crap and over priced, their ericsons are mediocre at best, their flat panels are over priced. I'm not a Sony fanboy, despite what you people may think.


Just a note on Sony products, yes their flat panels, computers are over priced. I had a Vaio years ago, the one thing you do get is excellent support. I had one the first Vaios with a DVD-R the drive burned out in a few months. Upon calling support I had a fedex box in 1 hour. the PC was sent overnight to San Diego, CA repaired and back by Noon the next day When the GPU crapped out on it, they did the same thing. They do use decent components in their systems too. On their phones they are getting better look at the xperia play. Can't say much else on the flat panels I buy Samsungs.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


It doesn't matter how many people they employ, their special tools, or how much money they have. It's not possible! Please, go ask one of these security companies you know so much about










Just answer me this question, and I will shut up. How is it that these "experts" can't find those hidden vulnerabilities, but yet the regular hacker that's hacking from his basement can?

Quote:



The company wouldn't care that you showed them a serious vulnerability? Of course they would. And if they didn't, your all powerful security companies would have no purpose.


I'm not talking about security firms which they hired, but the rogue hackers that address them.

Quote:



So you're saying every white hat hacker is secretly keeping sensitive data and using it in secret? LOLOLOL. That would mean every security company is doing just that. *If Lulz were not malicious, they would have never downloaded the data from the root directory in the first place.* Seriously dude, you're digging yourself a bottomless pit of misunderstanding and ignorance at this point.


I'm trying not to resort to personal insult but you are making it really hard seeing as you are freely using them, in quite the hypocritical manner. 
Where did I say that white hats secretly store info? I'm saying that black hats would not have declared what they hacked, and used it in secret. Thus, lulz are not black hats, but rather grey hats.
Thus you see, the misunderstanding and ignorance are stemming entirely from your behalf.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


Just answer me this question, and I will shut up. How is it that these "experts" can't find those hidden vulnerabilities, but yet the regular hacker that's hacking from his basement can?










That's like saying you can create perfect code, there are always going to be vulnerabilities and multitudes of ways to exploit them, there is no possible way to cover them all.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


I would enjoy seeing them try to take on World of Warcraft servers..those are pretty beefy compared to the kids stuff they are dealing with now










In other news, suicide rates have quadrupled in the past few hours.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*









That's like saying you can create perfect code, there are always going to be vulnerabilities and multitudes of ways to exploit them, there is no possible way to cover them all.


Again I ask, if it's so difficult, how can the hackers who exploit them find them, yet the people in charge can't?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


Again I ask, how can the hackers who exploit them?


It's like saying a single person or group can come up with everyone form of art there will ever be, a little creativity and you can find something there is no possible way for them to think of.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


It's like saying a single person or group can come up with everyone form of art there will ever be, a little creativity and you can find something there is no possible way for them to think of.


Then these people are in the wrong field.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


Then these people are in the wrong field.


Not really, it's like a puzzle. Just advanced problem solving and that's a trait of heavy computer users.


----------



## Traches

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


I would enjoy seeing them try to take on World of Warcraft servers..those are pretty beefy compared to the kids stuff they are dealing with now










Actually EVE's game server sees by far the largest number of concurrent users of any MMO, because EVE only has one server (excluding test servers). CCP took it down pre-emptively, but still...


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


Just answer me this question, and I will shut up. How is it that these "experts" can't find those hidden vulnerabilities, but yet the regular hacker that's hacking from his basement can?


Um, they can...That's why they're employed in the first place...Some of them used to be that hacker hiding in their basement on a Saturday night.

Programming security to prevent an attack and finding a vulnerability during an attack are two very different things.

I spent months on our firewall, had numerous consultants including several from the FBI and there are still vulnerabilities...Does that mean they're not qualified? No. It means that we're human. H U M A N and there will be a hole somewhere or a mistake somewhere...I've never seen a complete system without at least 1 error, I doubt anyone has.

Nginx//Oracle etc all have their own inherent faults which, you really can't even begin to calculate until it hits the fan so, please stop condemning security firms for something you have no knowledge of.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


I'm not talking about security firms which they hired, but the rogue hackers that address them.


Dur dur durrrrrr. Refer to the above.

In fact, make a firewall as complete as humanly possible, yourself, toss us your IP...I guarentee it won't take long.

Lulz is not hacking anything for justice, in the name of justice or to provide any possible form of information to anyone...They're not even hacking in the name of the FOIA, it's simply hacking to cause detriment...

Just like Anonymous sold the user end information they got from Sony (Thank you 10+ people with my social security #) Lulz is equally as vindictive because they're using it for leverage.

A grey hat, in this industry is someone with respectable talent that walks the line...Lulz FAR from walks the line; there is no good will or common industry growth in their acts...Extortion, blocking users from services...How are any of these grey hat actions? They're not.

Using EFF as an example won't cut it because they didn't horde user end data and extort the victim's company and EFF actually gave detailed information as to where the vulnerabilities were...Not some LULZ we just hacked your system.

Black is black, period; and Lulz is very black.


----------



## Tweex

This just in...and gave me a good laugh.

Quote:



Tango down - magnets.com - we called them and they wouldn't tell us how magnets worked.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Tango down - magnets.com - we called them and they wouldn't tell us how magnets worked.


http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/81043039212146688


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Redirecting our number to World of Warcraft customer support.


http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/81047904797724673


----------



## The Architect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/81047904797724673


omg! No! Not WoW!!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Our number literally has anywhere between 5-20 people ringing it every single second. We can forward it anywhere in the world. Suggestions?


http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/81050600166531073


----------



## Hamski

They hit HoN login servers 2 weeks after they got DDoS'd and moved to new racks =l


----------



## AzO

LoL, you people are discussing Lulz for all the wrong reasons. Has no one bothered to discuss the front page articles?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Lulz Sec is actually helping security firms and IT technicians finally convince management that security minded practices are more important than convenience. If anything, this has made people and companies become more aware of how they use computers.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Gag gag gag syndrom, gag gag gag - gag gag gag. xD


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AzO*


LoL, you people are discussing Lulz for all the wrong reasons. Has no one bothered to discuss the front page articles?


Please explain. Over my head.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


Please explain. Over my head.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Karim Hijazi the CEO of Unveilance, the FBI affiliate, is a fraud. It's a fake company pretending to sound legit in order to milk millions of dollars from the government and any corporation that's scared into thinking they need their services. They have zero legitimate references and even starting plagiarizing content from another security researcher's blog in order to sound like they know what they're doing.

There seems to be a lot of people in the industry like this including Aaron Barr from HBGary Federal that made up fake stories of malware he could use to infect Middle Easterners and "uber" skills in stalking people through social media all in service to Bank of America, US Justice Department and US Chamber of commerce. So much money wasted on "defense" like these companies and $1000 toilet seats n' the like.


----------



## Tweex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Karim Hijazi the CEO of Unveilance, the FBI affiliate, is a fraud. It's a fake company pretending to sound legit in order to milk millions of dollars from the government and any corporation that's scared into thinking they need their services. They have zero legitimate references and even starting plagiarizing content from another security researcher's blog in order to sound like they know what they're doing.

There seems to be a lot of people in the industry like this including Aaron Barr from HBGary Federal that made up fake stories of malware he could use to infect Middle Easterners and "uber" skills in stalking people through social media all in service to Bank of America, US Justice Department and US Chamber of commerce. So much money wasted on "defense" like these companies and $1000 toilet seats n' the like.












I don't doubt you but I would like to see some sources to your info.


----------



## Mako0312

So are you trying to say that LulzSec is attempting to unveil all of this information to the masses?

Or that its just so happening to come out while they have there lulz.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*











I don't doubt you but I would like to see some sources to your info.










read the url posted above my post...


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *__Pat__*


Just answer me this question, and I will shut up. How is it that these "experts" can't find those hidden vulnerabilities, but yet the regular hacker that's hacking from his basement can?


Once again, you know nothing. Maybe Masked posts will make you understand that you're simply wrong. It is IMPOSSIBLE to hire enough people, and with enough time to time scour over every single line of code in every single software application a company uses, ensure every single machine connected to their network is 100% secure, and ensure that every person using those machines knows how to maintaing a 100% secure environment. Just use your mind for a second and think how many hackers there are simply trying to exploit software like Internet Explorer. Certainly many many many more than you can possibly employ to secure your network. Now multiply that by the many pieces of software running on the network and it is common sense to see that you're mistaken. Add to that number again the number people in the company using the network that aren't following 100% secure practices. There are nearly infinitely possible ways to gain some sort of unintended access.

Quote:



I'm trying not to resort to personal insult but you are making it really hard seeing as you are freely using them, in quite the hypocritical manner. 
Where did I say that white hats secretly store info? I'm saying that black hats would not have declared what they hacked, and used it in secret. Thus, lulz are not black hats, but rather grey hats.
Thus you see, the misunderstanding and ignorance are stemming entirely from your behalf.


I'm well aware of what they are, and what they have done. Just because they say who they hacked doesn't make them not malicous







Please, try to justify that they aren't malicous, I'd really like to see you try.

That hole's getting deeper son.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

*"They best watch where they're sailing next time."
*


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


*"They best watch where they're sailing next time."
*











What would you do if they DDoS'd OCN?


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13883542*
> I'm well aware of what they are, and what they have done. Just because they say who they hacked doesn't make them not malicous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, try to justify that they aren't malicous, I'd really like to see you try.
> 
> That hole's getting deeper son.


Didn't they leak personal/valuable info which makes them malicous???


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13883673*
> Didn't they leak personal/valuable info which makes them malicous???


Uh yeah, that's exactly what I'm saying...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweex;13883165*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt you but I would like to see some sources to your info.


The first part of his post is in the news articles in OP


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13883746*
> Uh yeah, that's exactly what I'm saying...


I know that's what you meant. I don't think others did.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13883542*
> -snip-


You know what? You are completely right.
Just don't go crying when your credit cards are maxed out, your identity stolen and your privacy violated. Because the people in charge of protecting you are trying their best! They're only human!

While we're at it, let's loosen up all those security regulations in other areas too. So what if planes and nuclear plants start exploding. Those engineers and technicians are only human too. They can't possibly inspect every screw, every hose, every knook and crany, every engine, every reactor, every pump, every cooler... Just trying to name _some_ of those things gets me overwhelmed.

Quote:


> I'm well aware of what they are, and what they have done. Just because they say who they hacked doesn't make them not malicous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, try to justify that they aren't malicous, I'd really like to see you try.
> 
> That hole's getting deeper son.


I already have. You just aren't convinced by it. They didn't leak all the info, just a small part of it. Oh and please keep those personal attacks coming. I'm loving them.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13883898*
> You know what? You are completely right.
> Just don't go crying when your credit cards are maxed out, your identity stolen and your privacy violated. Because the people in charge of protecting you are trying their best! They're only human!
> 
> While we're at it, let's loosen up all those security regulations in other areas too. So what if planes and nuclear plants start exploding. Those engineers and technicians are only human too. They can't possibly inspect every screw, every hose, every knook and crany, every engine, every reactor, every pump, every cooler... Just trying to name _some_ of those things gets me overwhelmed.


Never said I advocated any of those things. Have you finally realized you're wrong and you're now trying to change the subject with a complete fabrication? Of course I support security, but it's not possible to be 100% secure. And the Lulzsec manner of hacking is not even close to the best (or non-malicious) way to raise awareness and cause people to strive to become as close as possible to 100% secure.

Quote:


> I already have. You just aren't convinced by it. They didn't leak all the info, just a small part of it. Oh and please keep those personal attacks coming. I'm loving them.


So it's ok if they don't leak all the info, but only some of it? That's hardly a justification







. What a joke.


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13883983*
> Never said I advocated any of those things. Have you finally realized you're wrong and you're now trying to change the subject with a complete fabrication? Of course I support security, but it's not possible to be 100% secure. And the Lulzsec manner of hacking is not even close to the best way to raise awareness and cause people to strive to become as close as possible to 100% secure.


I am trying to show the double standards that you are giving. Either you are trolling, trying a strawman or lack the cognitive ability to understand my posts.

Why is it that in all other areas human error is not allowed, yet when it comes to online security it's something perfectly normal?
Quote:


> So it's ok if they don't leak all the info, but only some of it? That's hardly a justification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What a joke.


Yeah, because that part is not enough to hurt people. The critical info was left unpublished, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13883898*
> You know what? You are completely right.
> Just don't go crying when your credit cards are maxed out, your identity stolen and your privacy violated. Because the people in charge of protecting you are trying their best! They're only human!
> 
> While we're at it, let's loosen up all those security regulations in other areas too. So what if planes and nuclear plants start exploding. Those engineers and technicians are only human too. They can't possibly inspect every screw, every hose, every knook and crany, every engine, every reactor, every pump, every cooler... Just trying to name _some_ of those things gets me overwhelmed.


Ummmm,







mine was.

My social was actually sold to multiple parties by Anon...But, I don't really blame Sony.

As an Admin, I understand mistakes were made but, they're also running Apache.

In my opinion, that was/is their major malfunction...It still took someone performing an illegal act to get that data and obviously they sold it...So, we can say it was malicious...That's not the end company's fault...That's the hacker's fault for hacking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13883898*
> I already have. You just aren't convinced by it. They didn't leak all the info, just a small part of it. Oh and please keep those personal attacks coming. I'm loving them.


What you FAIL to understand is that leaking info...Is leaking info. It's a malicious act done by, in this case a black hat, in an effort to gain the upper hand.

I fail where they seem to be justified in any way/shape/form/function/service...Maybe it's just me?

As an Admin, my major function is protecting my network...I do my best, have my customers information stored permanently on an off-line, non-net connected server...I physically update it daily VIA USB.

That's what I consider secure...Good luck hacking through space.

That doesn't change the fact that Oracle and Nginx have MAJOR holes...As does any current server OS...That's why we have weekly updates.

Why? Do you ask?

Humans make mistakes. Humans discover holes. Humans make viruses...Dur.

Security is a lot like a chess game...There are a million different moves but, unfortunately, you can only protect yourself from about 900,000 of them...That's just reality.

You still haven't made me my firewall...Have at it, hoss.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13884046*
> I am trying to show the double standards that you are giving. Either you are trolling, trying a strawman or lack the cognitive ability to understand my posts.


You're using a straw man argument in every post in an attempt to get around the fact that you simpyl can't have 100% security. Sadly, your sarcastic retort actually did well in proving my point. All those systems you mentioned have experienced failures. And trust me, an airplane has far far fewer possible vulnerabilities than a computer network.

Quote:


> Yeah, because that part is not enough to hurt people. The critical info was left unpublished, as far as I'm aware.


See, you don't even have a clue. They release personal details linking people to a pornography site. Then they highlighted members of the military that were found in the data. That's not malicious?

If you're not going to listen to me, listen to the guy who is WORKING AS A NETWORK SECURITY ADMIN. You truly believe you know more than he does about this subject?


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13884147*
> You're using a straw man argument in every post in an attempt to get around the fact that you simpyl can't have 100% security. Sadly, your sarcastic retort actually did well in proving my point. All those systems you mentioned have experienced failures. And trust me, an airplane has far far fewer possible vulnerabilities than a computer network.


Your onslaught of personal attacks finally got to me.

Anyway, whenever those things have experienced failure, the responsible party was held responsibility. Something you're refusing to do in the case of online incidents, on the notion that human error is forgivable.

Quote:


> See, you don't even have a clue. They release personal details linking people to a pornography site. Then they highlighted members of the military that were found in the data. That's not malicious?


I was not aware of that. Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked;13884095*
> As an Admin, my major function is protecting my network...I do my best, have my customers information stored permanently on an off-line, non-net connected server...I physically update it daily VIA USB.
> 
> That's what I consider secure...Good luck hacking through space.


Actually, they can just as easily infect your flash drive/USB storage drive and then infect your server when you update it.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *__Pat__;13884234*
> Something you're refusing to do in the case of online incidents, on the notion that human error is forgivable.


There is a difference between human error and blatant neglect. How can you not accept human error? We accept human error is every facet of our lives, every single say, at any single moment we interact with nearly everything. The analogies are not one in the same either. You can forget to put in a screw in an airplane that you knew should go there, but you can't patch a vulnerability that you don't know exists.

I believe companies should provide security up to the best of their ability, but in no way do I believe that any company can provide 100% security.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13883596*
> What would you do if they DDoS'd OCN?


i'd probably cry at first, then get over it knowing some of the individuals we have here and their skills in this type of matter


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink;13884460*
> i'd probably cry at first, then get over it knowing some of the individuals we have here and their skills in this type of matter


Maybe we could take them on in BC2. OCN VS LulzSec.


----------



## Atomfix

LulzSec just updated there Twitter saying they just bought down EVE-Online once again


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13884794*
> Maybe we could take them on in BC2. OCN VS LulzSec.


Nah, not that type of skill

plus if it was any game it'd be TF2 or L4D


----------



## Atomfix

http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13884147*
> 
> *See, you don't even have a clue. They release personal details linking people to a pornography site. Then they highlighted members of the military that were found in the data. That's not malicious?*


Are people in the military not allowed to knock their rocks?


----------



## hollowtek

LOL. Why would you want a pron subscription anymore these days? But that's pretty dern amusing.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;13884891*
> Are people in the military not allowed to knock their rocks?


Of course they are, where did I say they weren't?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;13884814*
> LulzSec just updated there Twitter saying they just bought down EVE-Online once again


Wait a min LulzSec has twitter? Their OWN twitter? Are they stupid enough to get tracked and caught? I predict within a month or less they will be found and caught with some serious charges. Remember what happened to that kid in err.. UK he started DDos MW2 servers and got caught? Am i right or is that someone else?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13884952*
> Wait a min LulzSec has twitter? Their OWN twitter? Are they stupid enough to get tracked and caught? I predict within a month or less they will be found and caught with some serious charges. Remember what happened to that kid in err.. UK he started DDos MW2 servers and got caught? Am i right or is that someone else?


LulzSec are smart enough to cover there traces, forwarding IPs etc..... proxy servers, and pickybacking on connections etc... maybe they have there own customized firewall which know one knows how to crack


----------



## Blk

This is hilarious.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;13884976*
> LulzSec are smart enough to cover there traces, forwarding IPs etc..... proxy servers, and pickybacking on connections etc... *maybe they have there own customized firewall which know one knows how to crack*












Oh, my. Not the customz filewallins.









I'ma pop the firewall and drop in my hydras.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;13884976*
> LulzSec are smart enough to cover there traces, forwarding IPs etc..... proxy servers, and pickybacking on connections etc... maybe they have there own customized firewall which know one knows how to crack


How do you even know that dude? They're using kiddie scripts to attack websites. There are far better hackers than these guys you know? How can you even be aware how they cover their tracks unless you're one of them? PROOF?


----------



## Atomfix

I don't know, I just saying what they could be doing


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13885013*
> How do you even know that dude? They're using kiddie scripts to attack websites. There are far better hackers than these guys you know? How can you even be aware how they cover their tracks unless you're one of them? PROOF?


Um what? LOL.

You think they aren't smart enough to cover their own tracks? Are you seriously accusing this guy of being one of them just because he suggests that they are obviously hiding themselves?

Man, I actually lol'd, I hope you're joking.


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;13884891*
> Are people in the military not allowed to knock their rocks?


Actually up until the repeal of DADT there were sodomy clauses in the UCMJ...

Anyway they are, but not at work


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13883596*
> What would you do if they DDoS'd OCN?


I would laugh and get over it. OMGZ DDoS GUISE!!!!!!!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traches;13885226*
> Actually up until the repeal of DADT there were sodomy clauses in the UCMJ...
> 
> Anyway they are, but not at work


You can't even get a BJ from your wife under the UCMJ. It's crazy.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13882502*
> Lulz Sec is actually helping security firms and IT technicians finally convince management that security minded practices are more important than convenience. If anything, this has made people and companies become more aware of how they use computers.


I know, LulzSec is creating jobs and helping the economy.

In other news:
Quote:


> HoN is lame, it's almost the evening... and you know what the EVEning brings... bwahahaha @EVEOnline your time is coming!


Hmm, I'm not sure whether they just let it slip when saying that it's almost evening...but that would kinda narrow it down where they are. Or maybe they did it on purpose to mislead people lol


----------



## savagebunny

cia.gov just got pwned


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;13885690*
> cia.gov just got pwned


ya know DDoSing is not really owning anything... come on


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13885725*
> ya know DDoSing is not really owning anything... come on


Seems like your mad over LulzSec


----------



## Tweex

Ok now this is getting good. cia.gov offline...


----------



## Blackhawk4

Guess this is what happens when you truly are bored with no life


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;13885690*
> cia.gov just got pwned


Oh boy, this is starting to get really lulzy now.

Btw, have they attacked any non-US government website yet?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweex;13885748*
> Ok now this is getting good. cia.gov offline...


its a DDoS...nothing more... wow skills.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrel;13885607*
> I know, LulzSec is creating jobs and helping the economy.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure whether they just let it slip when saying that it's almost evening...but that would kinda narrow it down where they are. Or maybe they did it on purpose to mislead people lol


Yeah, that narrows it down to only... a couple hundred million people. They should be worried that they gave away that hint. Now America is going to arrest whole countries under the patriot act.

Also @Sohryu76

if you get so annoyed at the people in these threads, why do you keep visiting them?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.;13885788*
> Yeah, that narrows it down to only... a couple hundred million people. They should be worried that they gave away that hint. Now America is going to arrest whole countries under the patriot act.
> 
> Also @Sohryu76
> 
> if you get so annoyed at the people in these threads, why do you keep visiting them?


stop posting

and i am not annoyed by people in these threads... just dumb people who post stupid crap that really just sound like a 12 year old trying to post


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.;13885788*
> Yeah, that narrows it down to only... a couple hundred million people. They should be worried that they gave away that hint. Now America is going to arrest whole countries under the patriot act.


That would narrow it down to just under 3% of the population.

I'd say that's quite significant esp since they could concentrate their resources on a specific region rather than the entire world.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrel;13885834*
> That would narrow it down to just under 3% of the population.
> 
> I'd say that's quite significant esp since they could concentrate their resources on a specific region rather than the entire world.


muah, if it was a phsical crime being commited maybe it would make a difference, since its online, I don't really see how this info would help, since internet doesnt have borders. If all they are trying to do is follow an ip from server to server to see where it originated from, then knowing which 3% of the world they are in won't help.

Just my view on it


----------



## The-Real-Link

Senate got hit too... sorry if I'm late with that.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43416318/?GT1=43001


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link;13885928*
> Senate got hit too... sorry if I'm late with that.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43416318/?GT1=43001


added to OP


----------



## vspec

4chan got hit. http://www.dailytech.com/LulzSec+Infects+4Chan+Users+Uses+Them+to+DDoS+the+World/article21913.htm

http://gawker.com/5812290/lulzsec-hackers-go-to-war-with-4chan

It looks like anon has officially gone to war with lulzsec and is attempting to track down lulzsec members and reporting them to the FBI.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec;13885974*
> 4chan got hit. http://www.dailytech.com/LulzSec+Infects+4Chan+Users+Uses+Them+to+DDoS+the+World/article21913.htm
> 
> http://gawker.com/5812290/lulzsec-hackers-go-to-war-with-4chan
> 
> It looks like anon has officially gone to war with lulzsec and is attempting to track down lulzsec members and reporting them to the FBI.


ooo war

LulzSec's twitter said they took down CIA's site
I just tried it, I can access cia.gov....but the loadings really slow and images aren't coming through properly


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;13886068*
> ooo war
> 
> LulzSec's twitter said they took down CIA's site
> I just tried it, I can access cia.gov....but the loadings really slow and images aren't coming through properly


Think they only did it for 10 mins or so. It's still recovering as botnets slowly update and back off.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13886098*
> Think they only did it for 10 mins or so. It's still recovering as botnets slowly update and back off.


yea
they tweeted that 40mins~ ago


----------



## Thedark1337

holy.... if they took control of 4Chan, this is going to turn into a full blown war against anonymous


----------



## vspec

lulzsec vs anon.

serious business.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337;13886142*
> holy.... if they took control of 4Chan, this is going to turn into a full blown war against anonymous


lulzsec is still as much /b/ as anon... they just think they are better


----------



## Zinxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec;13886162*
> lulzsec vs anon.
> 
> serious business.


lulzsec will win, they actually hack. Anon just, ddos's.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zinxe;13886179*
> lulzsec will win, they actually hack. Anon just, ddos's.


what does that have to do with who will win? A Ddos could render Lulzsec powerless to hack anon


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;13885736*
> Seems like your mad over LulzSec


It is sort of funny that they were giving another guy crap on Twitter for using DDoS, and now they're doing it as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337;13886219*
> what does that have to do with who will win? A Ddos could render Lulzsec powerless to hack anon


DDoS against a botnet? You'd need a botnet to hit each of the zombies in the target botnet. That's a lot of computers...


----------



## mbudden

So they DDoS, CIA.gov?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13886336*
> So they DDoS, CIA.gov?


Yes, and they somehow got involved with AnonOps and decided to DDoS 4Chan.

I don't know who started it but apparently them and Jester are going at each other now.

Edit:
LulSecs irc just got taken down, so I am assuming they pissed off Jester.


----------



## willis888

It is amusing that they brought down cia.gov

It will be interesting if svr.gov.ru (Russia's spy page, CIA equivalent) goes down too. But I don't think it will - gentleman's agreements to not pick on the fraternity's other chapters.

I wonder what would happen if they aimed the Lulz Cannon at 74.125.91.106 ?

Divide by 0?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13886442*
> Yes, and they somehow got involved with AnonOps and decided to DDoS 4Chan.
> 
> I don't know who started it but apparently them and Jester are going at each other now.
> 
> Edit:
> LulSecs irc just got taken down, so I am assuming they pissed off Jester.


Hmm.
I haven't been keeping up tonight.
interesting....


----------



## pLuhhmm

A challenger appears!

http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;13886602*
> A challenger appears!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r


A little late to the party are we?
th3j35t3r has been there for a while now...


----------



## vinton13

Lulz these gaiz are on a r-r-r-r-rampageeeee!


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm not sure the CIA was the best website to troll. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec;13886162*
> lulzsec vs anon.
> 
> serious business.


Wow, never thought I'd be hearing something like that! Usually it's Anon who does this kind of stuff. Other than DDoSing each other, how could one side "win" out of this anyway?


----------



## freedumb

expose the real identities of the other party?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Sure that could work but I thought all these groups were decentralized for that reason; unless you find a primary target that is. Besides though, I thought Anon had been reported to the FBI for years and they've not done anything. Who's to say this is any different? Guess it depends on where Lulz is located at though.


----------



## Scrappy

http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r
Somebody is hunting LulzSec...shhhh


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13887566*
> http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r
> Somebody is hunting LulzSec...shhhh


It's th3j35t3r. He will make it interesting.


----------



## Infinite Jest

It seems like groups such as LulzSec undermine the purpose of Anon and its 'righteous moral hacktivist' self-propagated image. This is going to be interesting to watch over the coming weeks.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;13887699*
> It seems like groups such as LulzSec undermine the purpose of Anon and its 'righteous moral hacktivist' self-propagated image. This is going to be interesting to watch over the coming weeks.


I don't think anon can organize themselves enough to do real damage. Lulz was pretty much on the same track as anon for awhile there but the last two days have just been LulzCannon fun.


----------



## mobius9

haha... from the twitter
Quote:


> ediblehearts Blakely
> by LulzSec
> Boyfriend unable to sign on LoL, forced to hang out with me! Thanks @lulzsec! ; )


----------



## Scrappy

^ Lol


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13887710*
> I don't think anon can organize themselves enough to do real damage.


It's hard to organise a bunch of early teens with attention spans of about 15 minutes to follow some cause.


----------



## RagingCain

Really making me want to get into security.


----------



## Mr.Pie

nonetheless to say.....the next few weeks or days would be interesting to see on the hacker scene with lulzsec, anon and th3j35t3r waging war


----------



## Mako0312

ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE!!!!

but cia.gov......really.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13887907*
> ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE!!!!
> 
> but cia.gov......really.


They're just gonna make big daddy mad and get in big trouble.


----------



## Mako0312

I see it ending badly. Take on Sony, LoL, EvE. Do whatever you want, but messing with the gov. Always a bad plan. Couldn't this be considered cyber terrorism??

Does anyone know if Anon has a twitter.


----------



## Nova.

As I said, they are getting cocky. The CIA will rock their world in due time.


----------



## Lombax

All I wanna do is play LoL ):


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue_k;13872734*
> Lulzsec is DDoSing EVE Online, League of Legends, Escapist magazine and was previously taking down Minecraft. Minecraft appears to be back up now, but the others are not. @mbudden, they might know what they are doing, but they are still asshats and it is not funny.


If it's just those, why is this such a big issue?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;13888368*
> If it's just those, why is this such a big issue?


Because they have started going after other things.
Such as the CIA.

That's why it's a big issue.


----------



## chevymeister

I rather enjoy everyone at war. Some comments are unbelievably idiotic, it makes for a good read.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, *DO NOT* post pastebins here or any other personal data.


----------



## L Lawliet

Did they just DDoS cia.gov or did they actually hack it? I believe the challenge laid down by some twitterer was to change some text on a gov website, but all I've seen them be able to do at the moment is just put it offline for a while.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13888456*
> Did they just DDoS cia.gov or did they actually hack it? I believe the challenge laid down by some twitterer was to change some text on a gov website, but all I've seen them be able to do at the moment is just put it offline for a while.


just DDoS.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13888456*
> Did they just DDoS cia.gov or did they actually hack it? I believe the challenge laid down by some twitterer was to change some text on a gov website, but all I've seen them be able to do at the moment is just put it offline for a while.


They just bogged it down with a DDoS (so say the news reports), but regardless, any attention the CIA paid to these groups before I'm sure will be stepped up a notch. I'm sure the Senate compromise turned their guns on these groups anyway.


----------



## L Lawliet

I agree it's stepping it up a notch, but it's not like they broke into the CIA or anything. They just put the website down, and it's really just a website.

What's this Apache thing I keep seeing mentioned?


----------



## Kvjavs

I'm gonna laugh when they get caught. They're getting to bold with their attacks, not to mention that the government probably already has a case against them.

They're just building the case more and more. I mean, their first mistake was to make a Twitter account an buy a domain. The government can put pressure on Twitter and the registrar to give up their names or face a shut down by supporting cyber terrorism and all that jazz.

I hope they get caught, because I'm sick of seeing the headlines. I could care less who or what gets hacked.


----------



## uncholowapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13888523*
> I agree it's stepping it up a notch, but it's not like they broke into the CIA or anything. They just put the website down, and it's really just a website.
> 
> What's this Apache thing I keep seeing mentioned?


Server software.


----------



## L Lawliet

So they've just developed an efficient method of getting into it with this 0day thing, or it's the protection they're using? Sorry if these are all common knowledge, just trying to get my head around how they're so successful.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13888867*
> So they've just developed an efficient method of getting into it with this 0day thing, or it's the protection they're using? Sorry if these are all common knowledge, just trying to get my head around how they're so successful.


SQL Injection is simple.
That was how they got into Sony.

Meaning noob mistakes on the people who manage the servers.
Basically these are exploits that have been around for a while.

For example, it's like a non-patched XP machine.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13888456*
> Did they just DDoS cia.gov or did they actually hack it? I believe the challenge laid down by some twitterer was to change some text on a gov website, but all I've seen them be able to do at the moment is just put it offline for a while.


Well I'd hope that most government websites were harder to break into than the rest. I imagine that the CIA website is full of honeypots to keep the kids entertained. That or it's just really hard to break into.

Of course it might be full of vulnerabilities if the IT budget was spent elsewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13888523*
> I agree it's stepping it up a notch, but it's not like they broke into the CIA or anything. They just put the website down, and it's really just a website.
> 
> What's this Apache thing I keep seeing mentioned?


It's the software which processes the initial for a file on a web server. That request could then be further processed by other things, like PHP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13888867*
> So they've just developed an efficient method of getting into it with this 0day thing, or it's the protection they're using? Sorry if these are all common knowledge, just trying to get my head around how they're so successful.


Many (most?) of the flaws they've encountered were in the actual site programming. A common issue is user input that doesn't get sanitised. For example, you may have a search box on your site but don't make sure that the user enters "safe" search terms. If you simply run a query on your database with whatever they entered, you leave yourself open to attacks. It's possible to append an arbitrary query to a search term, including grabbing data from other parts of the database that shouldn't be accessible, or inserting data into it. Assuming that the database user that the site uses to connect has the right privileges, you could also delete the entire database.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I suggested they do something about debt. We shall see.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Attacking the FBI CIA and Senate? Something tells me these guys won't be around too long. If someone is going to be made an example of they will be it.

Honestly I think this thread should be deleted. These guys hack to spread their visibility and so far it is working. If anything thinks this is a WIN I think they should be hacked and have their info spread all over the internet for everyone to see to see what its like to be a victim of senseless hacking.

What they are doing is highly illegal and in the case of the FBI and CIA their hacking could potentially jeopardize our national security. If these guys ever get caught they should be nailed to the wall and made a complete example of. Send them to Guantanamo Bay and set the precedent that any attacks on the U.S. Government, cyber or physical, are an act of war and should be treated that way.


----------



## Toransu

I didn't know they took suggestions/challenges.









And yes, SQL injection is one of the simplest things to avoid. It just takes a few extra minutes in developing a website to block it. I'm guessing there were some thoughtless or lazy devs involved.


----------



## frankth3frizz

the lulz are gone for me. its annoying.


----------



## L Lawliet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13888940*
> Snip


and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer;13888991*
> Snip


Thank you very much! I'll do some more reading SQL Injections.

Do we think it's going to get any bigger, they must be making a lot of money from these phone calls. If that's dumped into securing themselves even more this could be prolonged.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L Lawliet;13889310*
> and
> 
> Thank you very much! I'll do some more reading SQL Injections.
> 
> Do we think it's going to get any bigger, they must be making a lot of money from these phone calls. If that's dumped into securing themselves even more this could be prolonged.


They don't make money off the phone calls. In fact today they took to using those phone calls as a phone DDoS for a couple of places. 5-10 calls per second sent to the Detroit PD,


----------



## Toransu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13889325*
> They don't make money off the phone calls. In fact today they took to using those phone calls as a phone DDoS for a couple of places. 5-10 calls per second sent to the Detroit PD,


Did they resort to mass pizza deliveries again too?


----------



## L Lawliet

I thought I read somewhere that they made money from it, would have been rather cool to see this globally funded pirate ship wage war on the authorities, if only they directed their adventures more toward internet freedom rather than just lulz.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm sorry, but taking on the CIA is a stupid idea. Whoever did that is a complete idiot - the CIA do not have a sense of humour when talking about hacking


----------



## jellis142

I can't wait till the LulzBoat is hacked by LulzTorpedo.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L Lawliet*


I thought I read somewhere that they made money from it, would have been rather cool to see this globally funded pirate ship wage war on the authorities, if only they directed their adventures more toward internet freedom rather than just lulz.


for someone who knows jack about anything internet security related, you support these guys jacking with the system? I mean DDoSing a police department. Any idea what kind of damage or threat to life that could cause?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


I can't wait till the LulzBoat is hacked by LulzTorpedo.


Can we rename it the "Severely Pissed-off Federal Torpedo"? Or SPF Torpedo for short.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Received this email an hour ago:
Yesterday (June 14), we learned that a hacker gained unauthorized access to the decade-old BioWare community server system associated with the Neverwinter Nights forums. We have taken appropriate steps to protect our consumers' data and launched an ongoing evaluation of the seriousness of the breach. We have determined that no credit card data was compromised, nor did we ever have or store sensitive data like social security numbers. However, hackers may have obtained your user account name and password, email, password, country and date of birth. As a result, we have disabled your legacy Bioware Account. To create a new account please visit social.bioware.com.

We take the security of your information very seriously and regret any inconvenience this may have caused you. If your username, email address and/or password on the Neverwinter Nights forums are similar to those you use on other sites, we recommend changing the password at those sites as well. We advise all of our fans to always be aware of any suspicious emails or account activity and report any suspicious emails and account activity to Customer Support at 1-866-543-5435.

If you have questions, please visit our FAQ at http://support.ea.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5367 or contact Customer Support at the phone number above.

Aaryn Flynn
Studio GM, BioWare Edmonton
VP, Electronic Arts

IIRC, lulzec haven't touched EA/BioWare yet... Or have they?


----------



## c0nnection

Lulz has pissed off an infamous hacker known as th3j35t3r also known as the guy who took down Westboro Baptist's site for weeks and is the guy that got 40+ people arrested from WikiLeaks related stuff.

http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r

IT'S WAR.

Quote:



loganfr logan
*by th3j35t3r*
@Lulzsec "irc.lulzco.org" is down . @th3j35t3r in action ? Or after linode, gigenet shutdown too their 2 vps ?
9 hours ago

*th3j35t3r* Tickety Tock Tock
@lulzsec - shhhh - hush now baby, don't you cry, you did this to you. Keep with your phone line, and your 'for the lulz' see you inside. Out
9 hours ago

*th3j35t3r *Tickety Tock Tock
@lulzsec - no comforting words from this point on. My silence previous, and forthcoming, is the anti-you. youtube.com/watch?v=2WUD-n&#8230; - Expect me. x
9 hours ago

*th3j35t3r* Tickety Tock Tock
@lulzsec - re: your last hit. Gloves off. Expect me. My silence is not an indication of weakness, as your mouth is an indication of yours.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Lulz has pissed off an infamous hacker known as th3j35t3r also known as the guy who took down Westboro Baptist's site for weeks and is the guy that got 40+ people arrested from WikiLeaks related stuff.

http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r

IT'S WAR.


ok he may be my hero...
I love that he wants people to donate to the WWP instead of to him...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*


I'm sorry, but taking on the CIA is a stupid idea. Whoever did that is a complete idiot - the CIA do not have a sense of humour when talking about hacking


The CIA also record and monitor everything done on the internet without needing permission of the courts. They of course have partnerships with a bunch of IT companies that scour the internet trying to piece together intel like Recorded Futures and Visible Technologies. The NSA already has all domestic internet traffic and phone calls duplicated and recorded at the major backbones of ISPs. Google has also partnered with the NSA:

Quote:



in February of this year, with Google announcing that they would be entering into a â€œworking relationshipâ€ with the NSA. It is widely believed that this â€œworking relationshipâ€ means that Google will be giving over to the Federal Government all the user search histories and private information that they can get their hands.
source


----------



## kora04

Let's see you Lulzing when being water boarded. 
Hhaha, idiots....

How come we never hear about this on the radio and news?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Lulz has pissed off an infamous hacker known as th3j35t3r also known as the guy who took down Westboro Baptist's site for weeks and is the guy that got 40+ people arrested from WikiLeaks related stuff.

http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r

IT'S WAR.


this guy is my hero!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


Let's see you Lulzing when being water boarded. 
Hhaha, idiots....

How come we never hear about this on the radio and news?


This


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

NFL, Treasury Department, Aliens.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *randomizer*


How do Anon's semi-frequent DDoS attacks compare to any of the attacks done by LulzSec? The thing with Anon is that it is made up of a tiny number of people who know what they are doing and a mass of script kiddies who know what button to click in LOIC and want to call themselves hackers. LulzSec doesn't have the latter.


Quite a lot of them dont know which button to click


----------



## Toransu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Lulz has pissed off an infamous hacker known as th3j35t3r also known as the guy who took down Westboro Baptist's site for weeks and is the guy that got 40+ people arrested from WikiLeaks related stuff.

http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r

IT'S WAR.


Good luck to him, though. I don't think ALL of LulzSec can be taken down that easy.

Also, as much as people would appreciate him, he's no better than LulzSec with that behavior over all this.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toransu*


Good luck to him, though. I don't think ALL of LulzSec can be taken down that easy.

Also, as much as people would appreciate him, he's no better than LulzSec with that behavior over all this.


I get the impression he's not just some stupid script kiddie. He also isn't publishing everything he finds or DDoSing because he gets a phone call telling him too.


----------



## Atomfix

This thread sucks, Everything has to be consolidated in this...

Soo much off-topic on here.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I get the impression he's not just some stupid script kiddie. He also isn't publishing everything he finds or DDoSing because he gets a phone call telling him too.


He IS a script kiddie. He downloads 0day sploits from milw0rm and acts like he's a genius. Everyone does does that...


----------



## Toonshorty

Their twitter is full of stolen facebooks and false orders on Amazon.

That's just too far.

I'm not really Lulzing anymore.


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


He IS a script kiddie. He downloads 0day sploits from milw0rm and acts like he's a genius. Everyone does does that...


He's far from IMO.

His knowledge of Nginx/Oracle and SQL lead me to believe he's an admin and he knows enough about permanent meta that...There's just no way he's a 'script kiddie'.

Westboro's host couldn't be brought down JUST by using scripts...I'm sorry but, that's just not possible...Plus the fact he brought down 2/3 other sites at the same time? ...The resources required to do that far outweigh anything a 'kiddie script' could accomplish.

IMO Lulzsec//Anon are your poster definition of 'script kiddies'...Have 1 or 2 people actually write the code ~ spread it around the drones ~ attack...No skill involved...No real operator problems and if 1 or 2 go down, who cares...DDoS in mass, works.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masked*


He's far from IMO.

His knowledge of Nginx/Oracle and SQL lead me to believe he's an admin and he knows enough about permanent meta that...There's just no way he's a 'script kiddie'.

Westboro's host couldn't be brought down JUST by using scripts...I'm sorry but, that's just not possible...Plus the fact he brought down 2/3 other sites at the same time? ...The resources required to do that far outweigh anything a 'kiddie script' could accomplish.

IMO Lulzsec//Anon are your poster definition of 'script kiddies'...Have 1 or 2 people actually write the code ~ spread it around the drones ~ attack...No skill involved...No real operator problems and if 1 or 2 go down, who cares...DDoS in mass, works.


...He is using a script he got from Milw0rm on a VPS server using Tor users. It's not that hard to overload a cheap web server like westboro's shared hosting provider... Do you realize how much CPU a SQL database consumes when being slammed?


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


...He is using a script he got from Milw0rm on a VPS server with a 1gbit connection. It's not that hard to overload a cheap web server like westboro's shared hosting provider... Do you realize how much CPU a SQL database consumes when being slammed?


...Yes, actually because we've been hit and...That script is far from able to overload a decent server.

Note that I said decent because in 2011, I can make a server for you, right now, on Newegg, for under 1k that COULD handle over 1k connections in .2s...Hell, we can rack it for 3k with double the load.

Your theory is 100% speculation...but, let's look at what else he's done.

Oracle, Nginx, multiple SQL db's ~ in fact his last hack was an Oracle + SQL at the same time...Via script? Hardly.

Try it yourself...I'd love to be proven wrong.

Even if he was "scripting" it's heavily modified...This isn't Anonymous having 1 core coder and spreading the love or Lulz doing the same, this is an individual hacking multiple hosts at the same time on multiple server OS's...That's skill.

If he had attacked 1SOS, I wouldn't really be arguing with you because, while I don't hack, pulling up multiple scripts over multiple virtual/real IP's isn't a problem, so I would agree...But, the fact that he's attacked 2 COMPLETELY different SOS's at the same time, plus he then added a 3rd, all over apparently the same connection...I have to disagree this is a 'script kiddy'.

I also have to disagree that this is just some Joe Schmoe living in New York...Especially since he claims to be from the city...You can't get that 1gb connection 'here' without SERIOUS cash and no Admin is going to let someone pony through UNLESS he's the NA.


----------



## Tweex

This is a good read I found on everyone favorite news channel. Now this is some lulz.

Quote:



They might have just brought down the CIA's website, but the latest group of hackers on the scene are nothing more than "schoolboys."



Quote:



"Follow the lead of a guy like Johnny Long and hackersforcharity.org," he added. "I dare you to look at his site and decide that LulzSec is a more worthwhile cause."



Source:http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/...ed-schoolboys/


----------



## Martkilu

and now I have an 83 mage.

(kidding btw)


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


This is a good read I found on everyone favorite news channel. Now this is some lulz.

Source:http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/...ed-schoolboys/



That's funny they mention Johnny Long and hackersforcharity, my old security teacher is very good friends with Johnny. I've also had the pleasure of sitting in a couple of times on some of his presentations. That guy is hardcore to say the very least. Hardcore is an understatement of what that guy is capable of.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


Their twitter is full of stolen facebooks and false orders on Amazon.

That's just too far.

I'm not really Lulzing anymore.


There was never anything funny about it. Its just malicious.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec;13885974*
> 4chan got hit. http://www.dailytech.com/LulzSec+Infects+4Chan+Users+Uses+Them+to+DDoS+the+World/article21913.htm
> 
> http://gawker.com/5812290/lulzsec-hackers-go-to-war-with-4chan
> 
> It looks like anon has officially gone to war with lulzsec and is attempting to track down lulzsec members and reporting them to the FBI.


http://somethingjustgotreal.com/


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked;13892846*
> ...The resources required to do that far outweigh anything a 'kiddie script' could accomplish.


Furthermore, the resources required to do that outweigh the lightweight hardware he/they claim to use. So nothing coming from that entity can be taken at face value. Not the implication that it is a single person behind the name. Not the claim they get no funding from a nation state. Nor the claims about the magical toolbox it claims to have developed. It's just one more blackhat collective doing fk'd up things to people who may or may not* deserve it.

*Westboros and other direct action oriented religious extremists probably had it coming. However, it attacked/betrayed the US military when it went after Wikileaks. When the men and women serving are abused, misused, and killed as a direct result of corruption, that corruption needs to be revealed and fixed so that the military can get back to their job of defending us from tyranny rather than defending the wallets of corporate and banking interests.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Stop crying about it being malicious. Noone ever said the internet was some safe playground with flowers and puppies and rainbows. The reality of the situation is that people like lulzsec and anon are better at what they do and better equipped than the walls and guards that are in place to keep them in. What it comes down to is that the real side of the internet that goes on everyday has finally spilled over onto your lawn. Its time to 1.move, 2.do something about it 3.sit on your porch with a shotgun and wait and not many here seem to be taking advantage of the real options. I got rid of most of my accounts online, changed my card numbers, and have moved onto a new password set for the few sites I still visit. I chose option 3 by the way.

Do you think this will bring on stronger laws? It might. Do you think lulz will do some crazy stufff before then? You betcha! You think they will retaliate through the entire internet law process? Probably. The chances they will catch them all is slim. They will catch a few, the rest will hide for a sec and keep doing stuff less frequently and less in the spot light. New exploits and methods are created daily and at will. If they have no need to make money outside of the internet and what they do, they could easily become an untouchable force. All it takes is the time to devote to being transparent and create/find new methods and approaches.

You guys do what you do, but I have already played this war game on a smaller scale with some of my websites back in the day. These guys are not just your regular script kiddies by *ANY* means. Just because they use old exploits, doesnt mean anything. Just means it was the easiest route to take and that overall security of their targets is to relaxed. Educate yourselves.









That is really all I have to say about this. Not looking for a flame war, not looking for long quoted debates, nothing. You can cry all you want to, but until they are stopped they are still a threat to YOU personally since you are on the internet. As it stands now, THEIR internet.


----------



## L3gacy

I wonder what will ensue today?


----------



## L3gacy

twittertimeout thursday?
http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23TwitterTimeoutThursday


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13896639*
> Area 51?


yeah lol, think 52 is a game haha cheers for the correction.


----------



## Mako0312

The arcade shooting game is still Area 51 I believe.


----------



## Scrappy

th3j35t3r @LulzSec


----------



## PriestOfSin

Here's hoping this doesn't lead some high-power figures to censor and control the internet in the US of A (Assuming that's where LS is based, I don't care enough to find out for myself), as that would stink.


----------



## Badie05

Interesting piece here:
Quote:


> Hackers are using increasingly sophisticated means to access data, but for what ends? Photograph: Roz Woodward/Getty Images
> 
> In late May, the US media group PBS ran a strange story on its website. "Prominent rapper Tupac has been found alive and well in a small resort in New Zealand," it reported. "The small town - unnamed due to security risks - allegedly housed Tupac and Biggie Smalls (another rapper) for several years."
> 
> For two reasons, this was a surprising piece of journalism. First, Tupac died in 1996. Second, the piece wasn't written by PBS. It had been planted on their site by a group called Lulz Security, a loose collective of anonymous hackers who wanted revenge for a recent PBS programme that criticised WikiLeaks. "Greetings, Internets," Lulz wrote on their own website, by way of explanation. "We just finished watching WikiSecrets and were less than impressed. We decided to sail our Lulz Boat over to the PBS servers for further . . . perusing." Above the message read the tagline: "Set sail for fail!"
> 
> It was an extraordinary episode, but by no means isolated. In March, hackers stole a database of email addresses from the marketing group Epsilon, in what one commentator called the largest email address heist in history. Then computer security firm RSA had their servers breached, an attack that may have led to the hacking of defence giant Lockheed Martin, an RSA client. In April, person unknown cracked Sony's PlayStation network, and stole 77 million users' data. And in the past month, the IMF, CitiBank, the Spanish police, Google, the Turkish and Malaysian governments, the US Senate, and, just two nights ago, the CIA have all been hacked in one form or other.


MORE: http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/16/danger-hackers-at-work


----------



## noak

Can they PLEASE take down PayPal????

That company is such a scam and I want someone to correct it! I cannot explain in words the deep deep hatred I have for PayPal!


----------



## _GTech

After opening a "Request line" LulzSec has taken down the CIA Website..

These guys aren't just good, they are bodacious as hell too!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_GTech*


After opening a "Request line" LulzSec has taken down the CIA Website..

These guys aren't just good, they are bodacious as hell too!










a DDoS is not taking down a website... come on guys.
if they had erased it from the servers and changed everything on it...
THAT is taking down a website. not a stupid DDoS.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Lol, the only website with the noobs hanging around are on Darkmax one. xD


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

This has gone about as far as I'll let it. Originally I allowed this thread because it was relevant enough to stay here, but now that j35t3r and /b/ have turned on them (and now that they're starting to hit government agencies) this can only get very ugly for everyone. We also do not condone any illegal activities (discussing them is against the ToS) and threads on news such as this can only result in individual members doing so in various ways (it's happened a few times now already).

Any new LulzSec threads will be closed (yes, this does imply those outside the news category, as well). Apologies for doing this 180 only after this amount of time but it had to be done.


----------

